# Twisted Habit



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

As the new year 2008 kicks off , I would like to share with everbody the new features for the build up for "Twisted Habit". Fisrt of all , I would like to thank my son , Sergio "Bird" for starting this project two years ago. I would also like to thank my entire family especially my wife Jackie for their help and support :cheesy: These past two months I have been doing alot of new things on the bike , I would like to Thank Fonzy for Airbrushing the Kick Ass looking Murals , Carlos Salas for his Fine Engraving work , Speedy for his Awesome Gold and Chrome Plating work , Henry's Custom for his Professional Upholstery work and a Special Thanks to my son Steven for dropping off and picking up parts for me  , and my other son Nicholas for going to some shows with me , "Hey Nick , what did you think of the bikini contest at the Super Show ?  and my daugher Nichole , for just beening her self  , oh yeah , and to my Grandson , "Hey little "Sergio" I know right now you are only 5 months old , but someday the bike will be your's :cheesy: ,There will be more changes that I will be making to Twisted Hait this year so check back often to see the new pictures :biggrin: , and also check back because I will be building a second Bike later this year  . Keep Lowriding Growing Strong ..... Peace ... LocoSoCal "Sergio" ........ :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Twisted Habit's First Show Last Year*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Murals By Fonzy Airshots*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*The turn table getting chromed - Speedy's Metal Finishing*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*The Display From Henry's Custom*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Engraving Parts back from Carlos Salas *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Twisted Habit at 2008 Lowrider Magazine Show Phoenix - Placed 2nd in semi and Outstanding Murlas*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Twisted Habit - Old Memories (So LA) Bike Show - 1st Place*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I will be getting more parts back from Salas next week , just in time for Lowrider Magazine Show in San Bernardino :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I did pick up some Gold Plated rims , but not sure if I want to put them on the bike


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh: this bitch takes forever to load, smaller pics next time


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

NICE DETAILS CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Mar 15 2008, 05:57 PM~10176722
> *NICE DETAILS CLEAN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Future Owner of Twisted Habit , my grandson , "little Sergio" :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 15 2008, 05:50 PM~10176701
> *:uh: this bitch takes forever to load, smaller pics next time
> *


Best Buy , new pc homie :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 15 2008, 07:16 PM~10176796
> *Best Buy , new pc homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 



:biggrin: not my pc because random pics in off topic works fine


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 15 2008, 06:23 PM~10176832
> *:0
> :biggrin:  not my pc because random pics in off topic works fine
> *


BUSTED !!! looking at porn in "off topic" :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Frame for next bike*


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

are u ganna keep it in that color


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Mar 15 2008, 08:34 PM~10177448
> *are u ganna keep it in that color
> *


no , it will be a candy , not sure what color yet


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

JUST WANT TO SAY HOMIE YOU GOT A SICK ASS BIKE WITH SOME NICE ASS MURALS JUST KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DOING :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 15 2008, 08:38 PM~10177476
> *JUST WANT TO SAY HOMIE YOU GOT A SICK ASS BIKE WITH SOME NICE ASS MURALS JUST KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DOING :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

kool with nice murals too huh


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Mar 15 2008, 08:42 PM~10177497
> *kool with nice murals too huh
> *


Murals , oh yeah , I love murals :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Mar 15 2008, 10:42 PM~10177497
> *kool with nice murals too huh
> *


You T.A.? Post a pic of your bike.


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

this is my bike from T.A in los angeles


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I see you finally made you an account. :biggrin:


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

yep it took a while too :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Mar 15 2008, 10:58 PM~10177578
> *yep it took a while too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Mar 15 2008, 08:50 PM~10177542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that bike , I saw it last week at Sakos, right ?


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

rigth i took it there last week


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

what kind of bike name is "Twised Habit"???... :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KreWx8_@Mar 15 2008, 11:28 PM~10177748
> *what kind of bike name is "Twised Habit"???... :uh:
> *


ouch!


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

hey bro how much $$$$ you pay for the display?????


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*to all the sherlock homes online ,get your facts right before you open your BIG mouths and have some damn respect for others in time of grieving*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Mar 15 2008, 10:01 PM~10177925
> *hey bro how much $$$$ you pay for the display?????
> *


$500 , but it still needs to get finished , for the rest it's going to be another $300


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 THATS A GOOD DEAL


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

pics of the T.A. shirt art gave ya


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE BIKE HOMIE ESTA CHINGONA ESE


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice bike but are you going to redo the seat?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

this is one of my new favorite bikes out there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 15 2008, 10:25 PM~10178041
> *NICE BIKE HOMIE ESTA CHINGONA ESE
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 15 2008, 10:44 PM~10178139
> *this is one of my new favorite bikes out there!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 15 2008, 10:16 PM~10178007
> *pics of the T.A. shirt art gave ya
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 15 2008, 07:36 PM~10177470
> *no , it will be a candy , not sure what color yet
> *


are you redoing the murals?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Mar 15 2008, 10:32 PM~10178087
> *Nice bike but are you going to redo the seat?
> *


whats wrong with the seat ?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 16 2008, 10:39 AM~10179949
> *are you redoing the murals?
> *


no , we where talking about the 2nd bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 16 2008, 12:39 PM~10179949
> *are you redoing the murals?
> *


edit beat me to it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 16 2008, 09:45 AM~10179982
> *no , we where talking about the 2nd bike
> *


oh ok. bike looks good. but it takes a long time to load the pics.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 15 2008, 05:49 PM~10176696
> *I did pick up some Gold Plated rims , but not sure if I want to put them on the bike
> 
> 
> ...


USE THE GOLD ONES!!!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Mar 15 2008, 08:50 PM~10177542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up eric??


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

> nothing much whats new


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GOLD RIMS LOOK SICK


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

so put the gold rims on ??


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 16 2008, 05:16 PM~10182014
> *so put the gold rims on ??
> *


NAH HOMIE I DONT THINK YOU SHOULD BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION I THINK IF YOU PUT MORE GOLD PARTS THEN THE RIMS IT WILL LOOK TIGHT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm getting more gold palting parts back this week , along with more engraving , I think I might put the gold rims for the San Bernardino show, to see how it looks , I can always take them back off :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^ YEAH HOMIE THATS TRUE :biggrin: ..DAM I CANT WAIT TO SEE THOSE PARTS POST UP SOME PICS WHEN YOU GET THEM


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 16 2008, 05:30 PM~10182101
> *^ YEAH HOMIE THATS TRUE  :biggrin: ..DAM I CANT WAIT TO SEE THOSE PARTS POST UP SOME PICS WHEN YOU GET THEM
> *


I get the gold parts friday , and engraving back next week :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 16 2008, 05:44 PM~10182200
> *I get the gold parts friday , and engraving back next week  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: SICK HOMIE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 15 2008, 04:36 PM~10176645
> *Engraving Parts back from Carlos Salas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Engraving and plating look realy good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Mar 16 2008, 06:08 PM~10182390
> *Engraving and plating look realy good.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HOW MUCH WAS IT FOR YOUR PLATING TO BE DONE?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 16 2008, 10:04 PM~10184720
> *HOW MUCH WAS IT FOR YOUR PLATING TO BE DONE?
> *


what parts ? engraving two tone ? or just the gold parts ? or the chrome ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 15 2008, 05:36 PM~10176645
> *Engraving Parts back from Carlos Salas
> 
> 
> ...


THESE ONES


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

sup sergio u rollerz now?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 17 2008, 08:32 AM~10186717
> *sup sergio u rollerz now?
> *


Sup Eric :cheesy: , long time no see , right now , I'm solo ........... :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 17 2008, 08:07 AM~10186599
> *THESE ONES
> *


for the engraving and the plating was $550


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

SO U PAID 550 FOR 2 FENDERS, LIGHT AND KNOCKOFF?!

AND 500 FOR THE DISPLAY... DID U MAKE IT OR DID HENRY DO EVERYTHING CUZ THATS GOOD... HE WAS CHARGING ME 150 FOR A SEAT


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

DAMN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 17 2008, 09:53 AM~10187657
> *Sup Eric  :cheesy: , long time no see , right now , I'm solo ...........  :biggrin:
> *


why did you leave?


and godam 550 for engraving.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 17 2008, 09:53 AM~10187657
> *Sup Eric  :cheesy: , long time no see , right now , I'm solo ...........  :biggrin:
> *


why did you leave?


and godam 550 for engraving.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 17 2008, 09:53 AM~10187657
> *Sup Eric  :cheesy: , long time no see , right now , I'm solo ...........  :biggrin:
> *


sorry. server froze up.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> > nothing much whats new
> 
> 
> nothing g.. so whats up u want me to make u those knock offs??


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 17 2008, 01:29 PM~10188971
> *SO U PAID 550 FOR 2 FENDERS, LIGHT AND KNOCKOFF?!
> 
> AND 500 FOR THE DISPLAY... DID U MAKE IT OR DID HENRY DO EVERYTHING CUZ THATS GOOD... HE WAS CHARGING ME 150 FOR A SEAT
> *


all my gold plating is also clear coated , so yeah , 2 fenders,light,knock off , $550 and yes , Henry made the display , the only thing I did , was get the fabric for him to use.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2008, 02:36 PM~10189405
> *why did you leave?
> and godam 550 for engraving.
> *


$550 is actually a good price , there is alot of work on two tone, also all the parts I get gold plated , they also get clear coated , that way the gold don't fade , and I can clean the hell out of them :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Mar 17 2008, 03:48 PM~10189981
> *nothing g.. so whats up u want me to make u those knock offs??
> *


??????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 17 2008, 07:26 PM~10190842
> *??????
> *


I think he was talking to eric


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2008, 05:28 PM~10190856
> *I think he was talking to eric
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by erick323+Mar 16 2008, 03:13 PM~10181407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is what he meant. he was talking to erick.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2008, 05:36 PM~10190911
> *this is what he meant. he was talking to erick.
> *


Oic


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 17 2008, 07:40 PM~10190936
> *Oic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm off to work :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice bike


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2008, 05:28 PM~10190856
> *I think he was talking to eric
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got home from work (two jobs) 17 hrs :angry: :angry: :angry: I'm $^*#%$ tired :tears:  :banghead: :| :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 17 2008, 10:53 AM~10187657
> *Sup Eric  :cheesy: , long time no see , right now , I'm solo ...........  :biggrin:
> *


WERD THATS COOL MAN ITS ALL GOOD 
BIKES LOOKIN CLEAN AS ALWAYS


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 18 2008, 07:55 PM~10201414
> *WERD THATS COOL MAN ITS ALL GOOD
> BIKES LOOKIN CLEAN AS ALWAYS
> 
> *


Thanks !!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I get a few small parts back on friday from Speedy (plating) (gold plated) , I will post them :biggrin:


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

wass up basher yea foo when can u do the knocks offs :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

The topic got mixed !!! , I had misspelled the word "Twisted" :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 16 2008, 05:28 PM~10182089
> *I'm getting more gold palting parts back this week , along with more engraving , I think I might put the gold rims for the San Bernardino show, to see how it looks , I can always take them back off  :biggrin:
> *


AND SELL THEM TO ME.. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 19 2008, 08:38 AM~10204542
> *AND SELL THEM TO ME.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

nice bike. i was next to you at the gangs 2 grace show back in october with the tangerine/purple 2 wheeler. nice work. clean, simple, my kind of style :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 20 2008, 01:39 PM~10216018
> *nice bike. i was next to you at the gangs 2 grace show back in october with the tangerine/purple 2 wheeler. nice work. clean, simple, my kind of style :thumbsup:
> *


I think I remember , you sat with a lady friend (wife or girlfriend) ? next to you'r bike , right ? you took you'r bike in a car ? right ? , you'r bike is also clean :biggrin:








thats you'r bike , yeah ?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got home from work , 9 hrs one job , 8 hrs another job  , butt ass tired , my son did go get my parts :cheesy: I will post them later , just some small parts that I got gold plated :biggrin:


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

thats a nice clean bike engraving look real clean


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Mar 20 2008, 05:15 PM~10217373
> *thats a nice clean bike engraving look real clean
> *


Thanks !! :biggrin:


----------



## 310low'n'slow (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 15 2008, 05:37 PM~10176656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice to see that bike again i see you got the set up you still thinking of doing the trike ? (i met you at the Counts Car show i was the one with the limo bike)


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 17 2008, 11:04 AM~10187757
> *for the engraving and the plating was $550
> *


 :wow: DAM THATS ALOT

I HAVENT BEEN ON FOR A WHILE :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

550 for engraving and plating both i dont think its that bad


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310low'n'slow_@Mar 20 2008, 10:07 PM~10219211
> *damn nice to see that bike again i see you got the set up you still thinking of doing the trike ? (i met you at the Counts Car show i was the one with the limo bike)
> *


yeah , I remember you . Dennis , right , no I'm not going to make it to a trike , going to keep it 2 wheel , just going to add a few more parts (engraving,gold plating) and finish the display :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 20 2008, 10:12 PM~10219255
> *:wow: DAM THATS ALOT
> 
> I HAVENT BEEN ON FOR A WHILE  :biggrin:
> *


engraving,two tone, and clear coating , is a VERY good deal , not only that the gold plating that I got done , is very good :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 21 2008, 12:08 AM~10220022
> *550 for engraving and plating both i dont think its that bad
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 21 2008, 10:33 AM~10222528
> *engraving,two tone, and clear coating , is a VERY good deal , not only that the gold plating that I got done , is very good  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 21 2008, 10:33 AM~10222528
> *engraving,two tone, and clear coating , is a VERY good deal , not only that the gold plating that I got done , is very good  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got these back today :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I should get some parts back next week that I got engraved , will post them then :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: DAM HOMIE THOSE ARE FUCKING TIGHT!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 21 2008, 11:42 AM~10223132
> *:cheesy:  DAM HOMIE THOSE ARE FUCKING TIGHT!!
> *


Thanks !! :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT ELSE ARE YOU THINKING OF PUTTING ON THE BIKE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 21 2008, 09:07 PM~10226551
> *WHAT ELSE ARE YOU THINKING OF PUTTING ON THE BIKE
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: DAM


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I put the new parts on today , I'm going to a show tomorrow , I will post pics :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

how much u pay fo that chain gold plated like that???????


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Mar 22 2008, 07:22 PM~10231470
> *how much u pay fo that chain gold plated like that???????
> *


about , $50 , it's also clear coated


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

nice


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm going to bed now , %$##@& tired


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I went to a show this weekend , I wont say what one , but .......... it SUCKED !!! :angry: the judging was horrible !! :angry: , next time , don't let a judge get drunk beforer the judging starts !!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I KNEW IT WAS GOING TO BE...THATS WHY I DIDNT GO...I SPENT TIME WITH THE FAMILY


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 12:15 PM~10251574
> *I KNEW IT WAS GOING TO BE...THATS WHY I DIDNT GO...I SPENT TIME WITH THE FAMILY
> *


Thats okay , better shows comming up next month :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

12 day's till LRM Show at San Bernardino , and IT BETTER NOT %&[email protected]!*$% RAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Look at what I got today in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^ :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

10 days to go , and here we go with the $&%&^ RAIN :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL FUCKING RAIN


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

www.weather.com , says April 12th and 13th , Sunny !!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

just got these back today :biggrin: 
























Thanks To Carlos Salas - Engraving and Speedy - Plating


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE THEY CAME OUT FUCKING SICK ASS FUCK..REAL NICE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 3 2008, 12:31 PM~10326160
> *DAM HOMIE THEY CAME OUT FUCKING SICK ASS FUCK..REAL NICE
> *


Thanks , going to put them on the bike this weekend , and then I'm going to clean the bike part by part , get it ready for San Bernardino :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 3 2008, 12:32 PM~10326167
> *Thanks , going to put them on the bike this weekend , and then I'm going to clean the bike part by part , get it ready for San Bernardino  :biggrin:
> *


SICK DOGG BERNARDINO IS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW POST UP PICS AFTER THE SHOW


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 3 2008, 12:32 PM~10326167
> *Thanks , going to put them on the bike this weekend , and then I'm going to clean the bike part by part , get it ready for San Bernardino  :biggrin:
> *


hey bro make sure u bring your money for your plaque homie


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 08:43 AM~10333331
> *hey bro make sure u bring your money for your plaque homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

clean ass bike :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

9 more days :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

8 more days :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*BEFORE*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*AFTER* :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I also got my other confirmation for San Bernardino for my Truck :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM FOO THAT SHIT IS LOOKING TIGHT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 5 2008, 02:54 PM~10342774
> *DAM FOO THAT SHIT IS LOOKING TIGHT
> *


Thanks !!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 5 2008, 01:18 PM~10342326
> *AFTER  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


what a difference it makes to have this upgrades


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 5 2008, 04:12 PM~10343063
> *what a difference it makes to have this upgrades
> *


like day and night :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

are you going to put those gold wheels on ?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 5 2008, 04:16 PM~10343088
> *are you going to put those gold wheels on ?
> *


I was going today , but I need to get a 16' wheel gold plated 1st , then I'm going to , maybe next month


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

one more week


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I think for now I'm done with engraving and gold plating , the next thing that I will get is a "credit board" I need to find somebody that can do it for me , I would love for Fonzy to do it , but he don't airbrushing no more  so I'm going to call Alberto Herrera or Oscar then I will get Henrry to upholstery it for me


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Twisted Habit - Rollerz Only :biggrin:


----------



## Randy Watson (Apr 6, 2008)

NICE. Is that a bike size plaque?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy Watson_@Apr 6 2008, 04:41 PM~10349172
> *NICE. Is that a bike size plaque?
> *


yep


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 6 2008, 04:39 PM~10349161
> *Twisted Habit - Rollerz Only  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

i love that bike man  ...i give you major props for all the gold plating and engraving that you got done to it....it looks badazz!.. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 7 2008, 07:53 AM~10353668
> *i love that bike man  ...i give you major props for all the gold plating and engraving that you got done to it....it looks badazz!.. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks !!! :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

If you want to say, can you tell me how much you paid for the engraving and chrome and gold plating ?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 7 2008, 01:22 PM~10356464
> *If you want to say, can you tell me how much you paid for the engraving and chrome and gold plating ?
> *


$1000 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

okay , I'm ready now , got both my confirmation letters , for my bike and my truck :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Stage 1 - credit board , next step take it to the painters to get it painted same color as the bike


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

5 more days :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

kool progress


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit"


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

perfect combination of chrome/gold


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 9 2008, 12:16 PM~10373391
> *perfect combination of chrome/gold
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

this weekend, sunny and hot , perfect weather fot the San Bernardino show :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

ask me if I'm ready for San Bernardino :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Are you ready for San Bernadino???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 11 2008, 12:27 PM~10391650
> *Are you ready for San Bernadino???
> *


LOL


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 11 2008, 12:27 PM~10391650
> *Are you ready for San Bernadino???
> *


HELLLLLLLLL YESSSSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

kool


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got home from setting up the bike at the LRM show in San Bernardino ,I'm very tired was there ALL day  , but ..... tomorrow is going to be a BLAST !!! I will post pics of the bikes after the show :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup , I just got home from the LRM in San Bernardino , it was a BLAST !!!! :cheesy: lots of cool bikes :biggrin: , it was very hot :burn: , oh yeah , "Twisted Habit" took 1st in Semi and Outstanding Paint and Outstanding Murals :biggrin: :0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :angel: :worship: :yes: I will post the pic's of the bikes in it's own topic


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 13 2008, 10:12 PM~10408935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at the kid in teh back ground lmfao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

congrats on the wins


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 13 2008, 09:22 PM~10409012
> *congrats on the wins
> *


Thanks !!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 13 2008, 10:42 PM~10409171
> *Thanks !!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE CONGRATS DOGG I KNEW YOU WOULD WIN SOMETHING


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 13 2008, 10:07 PM~10409378
> *DAM HOMIE CONGRATS DOGG I KNEW YOU WOULD WIN SOMETHING
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup , I just gor the credit board back today from the painter , I showed him the award that I got this weekend at the LRM show for best paint , he was the same guy that painted the bike 2 years ago , he was like "oh shit , that is REALLY cool :cheesy: " so now it's off to get airbrushed , should get back in a few weeks , the color is the same as the bike is now :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SICK DOGG


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 15 2008, 01:19 PM~10421617
> *Sup , I just gor the credit board back today from the painter , I showed him the award that I got this weekend at the LRM show for best paint , he was the same guy that painted the bike 2 years ago , he was like "oh shit , that is REALLY cool  :cheesy: " so now it's off to get airbrushed , should get back in a few weeks , the color is the same as the bike is now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


will this e going to the same air brush artist????????


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2008, 12:17 PM~10421980
> *will this e going to the same air brush artist????????
> *


I'm going to try REALLY HARD , you know what they say "Money Talks"


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 15 2008, 02:19 PM~10422007
> *I'm going to try REALLY HARD , you know what they say "Money Talks"
> *


it would only be right!


----------



## THEREALDOLLEGIRL (Feb 25, 2008)

congrats sergio it was cool meeting you and your bike is really nice


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2008, 12:21 PM~10422023
> *it would only be right!
> *


That is going to be a challange , if I can't get him to do it , then I will pick somebody that can do the job


----------



## THEREALDOLLEGIRL (Feb 25, 2008)

congrats sergio it was cool meeting you and your bike is really nice


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEREALDOLLEGIRL_@Apr 15 2008, 12:24 PM~10422044
> *congrats sergio it was cool meeting you and your bike is really nice
> *


same here !!!!!! my daughter wanted to meet you on Sunday , but she took off with her friend to go see Flo Rida  , by the way ...... can I go with you to the Playboy Mansion ? :biggrin:


----------



## THEREALDOLLEGIRL (Feb 25, 2008)

ee i dont think taco would be happy lol he is still butt hurt bout it


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEREALDOLLEGIRL_@Apr 15 2008, 04:56 PM~10423924
> *ee i dont think taco would be happy lol he is still butt hurt bout it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Apr 15 2008, 10:33 PM~10422114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he'll get over it :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

grrrrrrrrrrrrr lol hey tony if i go im stealing your idea homie on the pajamas lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 16 2008, 03:18 AM~10424077
> *grrrrrrrrrrrrr lol hey tony if i go im stealing your idea homie on the pajamas lol
> *


:roflmao: Yeah that idea ain't so gay now is it?  you'll be chillin with Hough Heff with RO Pjs :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

If you guys go bring me back an application. :biggrin: FUCK IT QUE NO?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 16 2008, 03:57 AM~10424396
> *If you guys go bring me back an application. :biggrin:  FUCK IT QUE NO?
> *


For what to be a playmate? :ugh:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 15 2008, 06:04 PM~10424450
> *For what to be a playmate?  :ugh:
> *


Fuck that!!! Well Maybe, think I could look sexy with one leg in the air???, but I wouldn't mind being a butler. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 16 2008, 04:06 AM~10424470
> *Fuck that!!!  Well Maybe, think I could look sexy with one leg in the air???, but I wouldn't mind being a butler. :biggrin:
> *


What's whats up.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: my wife ia a HATER , her and I was watching "Livin The Low Life" and she said , " the show would be better if Vida was not the host of the show" yeah right honey hahaha , she said , "it would be better if Brad Pitt was the host" I said , " :barf:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 16 2008, 05:02 AM~10424887
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: my wife ia a HATER , her and I was watching "Livin The Low Life" and she said , " the show would be better if Vida was not the host of the show" yeah right honey hahaha , she said , "it would be better if Brad Pitt was the host" I said , " :barf:
> *


hahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

QUE LOCA, BRAD PITT!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 15 2008, 07:11 PM~10424951
> *QUE LOCA, BRAD PITT!!!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm going to drop off the credit board this Sunday to get airbrushed  :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" Latin Bombas Car Club - Car Show And Bike Show 4-19-08


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

CONGRATS WITH THE WIN


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Apr 19 2008, 10:15 PM~10457101
> *CONGRATS WITH THE WIN
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i wish i could of gone sergio i was out in the desert today doing the photoshoot with doll-e tomoroow afternoon im doing one with the bike at a strip club i will be posting pics


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 19 2008, 11:11 PM~10457402
> *i wish i could of gone sergio i was out in the desert today doing the photoshoot with doll-e tomoroow afternoon im doing one with the bike at a strip club i will be posting pics
> *


 bike at a strip club :0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah we will see how it goes today tell your son happy birthday sergio


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 20 2008, 09:12 AM~10458821
> *yeah we will see how it goes today tell your son happy birthday sergio
> *


I will , Thanks !!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

seergio u missed out homie ill post pics in a lil bit


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 20 2008, 06:47 PM~10462156
> *seergio u missed out homie ill post pics in a lil bit
> *


 , I was busy Sunday all day , trying to track down Fonzy to do my credit board


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got these


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup everybody , one of my son's turned 20 years old yesterday  , just another reminder that ............ damn!!! I'm getting old


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

TONIGHT , WATCH "LIVIN THE LOW LIFE" AT 7:00P:M PT THE SPEED CHANNEL !!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup everybody , I should be getting my credit board back in about 2 more weeks , I can't wait !!! :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 26 2008, 11:38 AM~10509136
> *
> *


X3


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - "Gangs To Grace Car Cluib" - Cruise Night 4-27-08 - "Best Bike"


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - "Old Memories SGV Car Show" 1st Place - 5-3-08


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^DAM HOMIE THATS SICK


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - "Solitos Car Show" 5-4-08 - 1st Place


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

look at who I ran into at this weekend Car Show :biggrin: 








Manny himself from "Manny's Bike Shop" by the way ... my steering whell is from Manny's :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got my 16' gold plated rim back , now I got 2 - 20's and 1 - 16 inch rim's


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bike is lookin good brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SICK DOGG


----------



## savvyKid (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by savvyKid_@May 9 2008, 05:38 PM~10619169
> *
> *


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 9 2008, 05:33 PM~10618002
> *I just got my 16' gold plated rim back , now I got 2 - 20's and 1 - 16 inch rim's
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH U PAID FOR THAT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

now I got a full set , 2 - 20's and 1 16' , but ..... not sure if I want to put them on


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

I THINK YOU SHOULD NOW  JUST MY OPINION


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 11 2008, 06:35 PM~10630992
> *I THINK YOU SHOULD NOW   JUST MY OPINION
> *


I think I just might ....... I can always take them back off ..................


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SIMON DOGG, SO HOWS THE CREDIT BOARD COMING


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 11 2008, 09:09 PM~10632018
> *SIMON DOGG, SO HOWS THE CREDIT BOARD COMING
> *


I should be getting it back soon , I hope , don't want to rush him :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 11 2008, 09:14 PM~10632052
> *I should be getting it back soon , I hope , don't want to rush him  :biggrin:
> *


LOL YEAH U DONT, SO YOU COMING DOWN TO SD JUNE 1ST?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 11 2008, 09:15 PM~10632062
> *LOL YEAH U DONT, SO YOU COMING DOWN TO SD JUNE 1ST?
> *


I might , Streetlowmagazine is on the same date :angry:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I like the new wheels.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 11 2008, 09:18 PM~10632094
> *I like the new wheels.
> *


I'm going to put them on in the next few weeks , alot of good shows are coming up , Summer Shows :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2008, 05:44 PM~10633978
> *
> *


x2


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 11 2008, 04:09 PM~10630147
> *now I got a full set , 2 - 20's and 1 16' , but ..... not sure if I want to put them on
> 
> 
> ...


i think all chrome with colored spokes would look good :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 13 2008, 07:11 AM~10642785
> *i think all chrome with colored spokes would look good :thumbsup:
> *


you mean , chrome rim, with gold spokes ?!??


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Taco !! :wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

gona get that pipe engraved and two toned next :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice rims


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

baka baka baka


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i like them fenders


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

look at what I found in my toolbox at work , "Twisted Habit" two years ago , this is how it all started , I will look for more better pic's later


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - "Best Of Friends Car Club" And "King of Kings Car Club" Car Show - 5-18-08 - 1st Place and ...... Best Of Show :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 18 2008, 08:49 PM~10682966
> *"Twisted Habit" - "Best Of Friends Car Club"  And  "King of Kings Car Club"  Car Show - 5-18-08 - 1st Place and ...... Best Of Show  :0
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 18 2008, 07:53 PM~10683002
> *looking good
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for a good looking bike :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 20 2008, 07:01 AM~10694715
> *TTT for a good looking bike :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 21 2008, 06:08 AM~10700158
> *:biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Got my Members Only "Rollerz Only" gear today :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my best little friend in the whole wide world , my Grandson :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - Epics Car Club Car Show - 5-25-08 - 1st Place Full Custom


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 25 2008, 05:41 PM~10734815
> *"Twisted Habit" - Epics Car Club Car Show - 5-25-08 - 1st Place Full Custom
> 
> 
> ...


damm i think the foo behind u wants too jump u for ur bike lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

He a hater :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 25 2008, 06:47 PM~10735067
> *damm i think the foo behind u wants too jump u for ur bike lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 25 2008, 08:59 PM~10736070
> *He a hater  :biggrin:
> *


hahah :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I am FREAKEN piss'd , set of gold rims did NOT fit the bike :angry: :angry: :angry: 
anyways ....... I'm going to get some diff ones made , back to the drawing board


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 29 2008, 12:27 PM~10763205
> *I am FREAKEN piss'd ,  set of gold rims did NOT  fit the bike  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> anyways ....... I'm going to get some diff ones made , back to the drawing board
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THATS FUCKED UP :angry: , THEY LOOK NICE WITH THE GOLD RIMS THOUGH


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 29 2008, 12:47 PM~10763333
> *DAM HOMIE THATS FUCKED UP  :angry: , THEY LOOK NICE WITH THE GOLD RIMS THOUGH
> *


yeah they did , but I'm going to get some candy painted to match the bike with gold spokes and gold nipples , I might try later to put this back on


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

how did they not fit


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 29 2008, 11:20 PM~10763576
> *how did they not fit
> *


x2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 29 2008, 01:20 PM~10763576
> *how did they not fit
> *


EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING !!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 29 2008, 02:20 PM~10764109
> *EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING !!!!
> *


the back axcel was too short , and the threads are diff. cause they are gold plated


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 29 2008, 07:52 PM~10766245
> *the back axcel was too short , and the threads are diff. cause they are gold plated
> *


put a longr axel in? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 29 2008, 09:57 PM~10766308
> *put a longr axel in? :dunno:
> *


x2 ez fix


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

working two jobs don't have alot of time right now , later I will switch the axel's


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - Old Memories Car Club Car Show - 5-31-08 - 2nd Place


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Pedal Car" - Old Memories Car Club Car Show - 5-31-08 - 2nd Place


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Hbit" - Streetlow Magazine Car Show - 6-1-08 - 1st Place Full Custom and , 3 Speacialty Award's , "Best Chrome",Best Display",Best Engraving"


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 3 2008, 12:00 PM~10788145
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN
> *


x2


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 3 2008, 12:09 PM~10788222
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 2 2008, 09:22 AM~10779780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2008, 06:01 AM~10766344
> *x2 ez fix
> *


x3 but if you get some get an extra set for me cuz FNR doesn't sell the 6" long axles


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 3 2008, 12:40 PM~10788461
> *x3 but if you get some get an extra set for me cuz FNR doesn't sell the 6" long axles
> *


 FNR = ????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 4 2008, 05:08 AM~10791541
> *FNR = ????
> *


www.fnrco.com where just about every store bought retailer gets their china parts from.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 3 2008, 07:11 PM~10791573
> *www.fnrco.com  where just about every store bought retailer gets their china parts from.
> *


Oic


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - Casuals Car Club Car Show - 6-08-08 - 2nd Place


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I should be getting my credit board back in about two weeks :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I should be getting my credit board back in the next two weeks :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 10 2008, 02:00 PM~10839370
> *I should be getting my credit board back in the next two weeks  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My baby daughter Nichole , at her promotion :cheesy: she starts high school this year , I told her , "NO BOYFRIENDS !!!!!!" :angry: oh yeah , that's my wife of 20 years :biggrin: and me , BIG baller :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my grandson'e first time in the pool :biggrin: 








]


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi's like , " I will take 2 tacos and one ice tea and my granpa will take 4 taco's and one cold Corona"


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM THAT LOOKS NICE IN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 17 2008, 04:21 PM~10890892
> *DAM THAT LOOKS NICE IN THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 12 2008, 11:09 AM~10854991
> *My baby daughter Nichole , at her promotion  :cheesy: she starts high school this year , I told her , "NO BOYFRIENDS !!!!!!"  :angry: oh yeah , that's my wife of 20 years  :biggrin: and me , BIG baller  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to your daughter and to you for a nice family.i myself dred the day my daughter wants to date,she's only 3 but time flies.my son is 8,so i'm sure he'll keep an eye on her.i hope hno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 18 2008, 05:50 PM~10900567
> *congrats to your daughter and to you for a nice family.i myself dred the day my daughter wants to date,she's only 3 but time flies.my son is 8,so i'm sure he'll keep an eye on her.i hope hno:
> *


hell yeah time flis , I remember when my kids where little ones , seems like a few months ago , now they are 20,18,16 and 14 , and I even have a grandson :biggrin: this was last year , my 18 year old son Steven graduation day from high school , now he is in collage , seems like a few years ago I was coaching him little league


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 17 2008, 04:21 PM~10890892
> *DAM THAT LOOKS NICE IN THERE  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 17 2008, 04:21 PM~10890892
> *DAM THAT LOOKS NICE IN THERE  :biggrin:
> *


double post :angry: server


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA DAM THATS HOW MY LIL COUSIN IS TOO AND SHIT AFRAID OF DOGS HAHAHA


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 20 2008, 05:07 PM~10916228
> *HAHAHA DAM THATS HOW MY LIL COUSIN IS TOO AND SHIT AFRAID OF DOGS HAHAHA
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my son , Nicholas and Dolly :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup all you bike experts , I need some honest opinios , what looks better , the chrome rims ? or the gold rims ? before I swap axel's on the 20's :biggrin: this pic in the 16' rim


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i like the gold


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 5 2008, 04:21 PM~11018665
> *i like the gold
> *


Gold 1 - Chrome 0


----------



## Pedalscraper22 (May 16, 2008)

I like the gold too


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

chrome.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

the gold ones, they look good on your bike


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GOLD HOMIE THATS WHAT UP


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Gold 4 - Chrome 1


----------



## sick1nine (Jul 1, 2008)

GO WITH THE GOLD HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sick1nine_@Jul 5 2008, 06:34 PM~11019142
> *GO WITH THE GOLD HOMIE
> *


NO ONE ASKED FOR A GREMLIMS OPINION :roflmao: 

NAH JUST PLAYING BUT GO WITH THE GOLD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Gold 5 - Chrome 1


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

how bout gold rim, krom nipps, n gold spoks
or krome rim, gold nipps, n krom spokes
altrnate mofuka!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 5 2008, 07:03 PM~11019264
> *how bout gold rim, krom nipps, n gold spoks
> or krome rim, gold nipps, n krom spokes
> altrnate mofuka!
> *


maybe


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 5 2008, 05:51 PM~11019210
> *Gold 5 - Chrome 1
> *


i just like the chrome better cause your two tone ko stands out more than the all gold rim. your gold is realy nice, just my opinion.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 5 2008, 07:47 PM~11019409
> *i just like the chrome better cause your two tone ko stands out more than the all gold rim. your gold is realy nice, just my opinion.
> *


I agree , the gold kind of offsets the knock off , but the two 20's look clean on the bike :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 5 2008, 07:07 PM~11019473
> *I agree , the gold kind of offsets the knock off , but the two 20's look clean on the bike  :biggrin:
> *


tough decision.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 5 2008, 08:26 PM~11019564
> *tough decision.
> *


I know


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 5 2008, 07:35 PM~11019605
> *I know
> *


do a coin toss?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 5 2008, 08:41 PM~11019638
> *do a coin toss?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

I DONT KNOW IF ITS THE FLASH ON THE CAMERA BUT I THINK THE GOLD RIMS SET OFF THE GOLD MORE ON THE KNOCKOFF


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

el capiton


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 5 2008, 08:43 PM~11019650
> *el capiton
> *


DONT YOU MEAN CAPITAN

???


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

in case you missed page 17th , I need some honest opinios from all you bike experts , , what looks better , the chrome rims ? or the gold rims ? this pic is the 16' rim


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

keep in mind what the 20's would look liike , takeing them off is a BITCH !!! and I would have to swap the axcels :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

gold :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 5 2008, 08:47 PM~11019667
> *keep in mind what the 20's would look liike , takeing them off is a BITCH !!! and I would have to swap the axcels  :angry:
> *


leave them on homie :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what do you use to clean your gold? and material cloth.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 5 2008, 08:54 PM~11019684
> *what do you use to clean your gold? and material cloth.
> *


I use Purple Slice and any cloth , all my gold is also clear coated so that it don't fade out , it also makes it very easy to clean :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 5 2008, 10:21 PM~11019984
> *I use Purple Slice  and any cloth , all my gold is also clear coated so that it don't fade out , it also makes it very easy to clean  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

how much did they charge you to plate the rims??


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

for two 20's and one 16' $250


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i think if you did this combo would be awesome chrome rim , gold nipples, gold spokes , gold hubs


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 5 2008, 10:29 PM~11020024
> *i think if you did this combo would be awesome chrome rim , gold nipples, gold spokes , gold hubs
> *


:thumbsup:
that way I can steal keep the two tone look on it , gold and chrome


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

and then if you want to make money sell the left over rims


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 5 2008, 10:32 PM~11020033
> *and then if you want to make money sell the left over rims
> *


they would go the 2nd bike that I'm working on


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 5 2008, 10:31 PM~11020029
> *:thumbsup:
> that way I can steal keep the two tone look on it , gold and chrome
> *


but if you really want it to set everything off two tone engraving on the rim loops :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 5 2008, 10:33 PM~11020038
> *but if you really want it to set everything off two tone engraving on the rim loops  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

like this :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 5 2008, 10:37 PM~11020053
> *like this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that would be awesome just parts not the whole wheel engraved :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 5 2008, 08:44 PM~11019662
> *in case you missed page 17th , I need some honest opinios from all you bike experts ,  , what looks better , the chrome rims ? or the gold rims ?  this pic is the 16' rim
> 
> 
> ...


Look at it this way. 

1. Plating
2. Rim points

Which has the better plating? If the chrome isnt show gold then go with the gold. If you cleared the gold, make sure its not scratched or anything like that. Your trying to get the most for points on your rims and points for plating. An all gold rim is good but its better if you have a mix of gold and chrome. So just a few things to think about.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 5 2008, 09:28 PM~11020014
> *for two 20's and one 16' $250
> *


do you happen to know how much it cost to plate individual spokes+nipples?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2008, 10:49 PM~11020108
> *Look at it this way.
> 
> 1. Plating
> ...


good point


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 5 2008, 10:58 PM~11020145
> *do you happen to know how much it cost to plate individual spokes+nipples?
> *


no I don't , sorry


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 5 2008, 10:37 PM~11020330
> *no I don't , sorry
> *


its cool. 

what if you just get the dishes engraved and two toned. keep the spokes and nipples gold. and chrome hub.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news+Jul 5 2008, 10:29 PM~11020024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

nice bike


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 5 2008, 04:18 PM~11018654
> *Sup all you bike experts , I need some honest opinios , what looks better , the chrome rims ? or the gold rims ? before I swap axel's on the 20's  :biggrin: this pic in the 16' rim
> 
> 
> ...


eey homie where did you get those orange lights?
I'd go for the gold rims


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

ITS GOLD FOR ME........... :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - Los Angeles Car Club Car Show - 7-06-08 - 2nd Place Full Custom


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 6 2008, 01:37 AM~11020053
> *like this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THESE ARE THE RIMS THAT FREAKY SOLD TO MY HOMEBOY SADER20


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 7 2008, 03:34 PM~11030448
> *THESE ARE THE RIMS THAT FREAKY SOLD TO MY HOMEBOY SADER20
> *


yeah we know he posted them to show as an example of how the engrave maybe on his set if he ever did them


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 7 2008, 06:46 PM~11030557
> *yeah we know he posted them to show as an example of how the engrave maybe on his set if he ever did them
> *


LOCOSOCAL SHOULD DO IT HIS RIMS WOULD LOOK FUCKIN NICE :yes:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 7 2008, 03:48 PM~11030586
> *LOCOSOCAL SHOULD DO IT HIS RIMS WOULD LOOK FUCKIN NICE  :yes:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

look at Twisted Habit 3 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

this was my 64 I had when I was 18 years old , then I got married and sold it :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 7 2008, 06:18 PM~11031833
> *look at Twisted Habit 3 years ago  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


did u bend da sissybar? :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2008, 06:20 PM~11031851
> *did u bend da sissybar? :dunno:
> *


?????? no


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

da sissybar looks bowd


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 7 2008, 06:19 PM~11031844
> *this was my 64 I had when I was 18 years old , then I got married and sold it  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 7 2008, 06:18 PM~11031833
> *look at Twisted Habit 3 years ago  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I finally pick something up on Friday :biggrin: , anybody want to guess what ?
Hint: I been wating for about 3 months for it


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YOUR CREDIT BOARD :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 9 2008, 12:05 PM~11046974
> *YOUR CREDIT BOARD  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 9 2008, 06:56 PM~11050463
> *
> *


pix :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 9 2008, 06:56 PM~11050463
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup , I got got back from Fonzy's , and yes !!! I got my credit board :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: :yes: 
on Monady I will be taking it back to the painter so that he can shoot a coat of clear on it , then of to Henry's Custom to finish it .


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Fonzy and I :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 11 2008, 09:54 PM~11068665
> *Sup , I got got back from Fonzy's , and yes !!! I got my credit board  :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :worship:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> on Monady I will be taking it back to the painter so that he can shoot a coat of clear on it , then of to Henry's Custom to finish it .
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: DAM HOMIE THAT LOOKS SICK


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice Fonzy job every time


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 11 2008, 08:56 PM~11068686
> *Fonzy and I  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wich 1s fonzy?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 11:58 PM~11069742
> *wich 1s fonzy?
> *


you kidding right ? if not the guy with out the board


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

guy onda left is fonzy?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

o. da dude onda rights got a RO shirt on. nvrmnd


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 11:58 PM~11069742
> *wich 1s fonzy?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 11:58 PM~11069742
> *wich 1s fonzy?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 10:58 PM~11069742
> *wich 1s fonzy?
> *


:|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The fonz is fuckin bad ass. I just want to let him know that the 50's called they want there style back. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 11:58 PM~11069742
> *wich 1s fonzy?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

will the real fonzy please stand up :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice board. what color is your bike? i see it kinda different.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 12 2008, 12:24 PM~11071837
> *will the real fonzy please stand up  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 12 2008, 12:30 PM~11071860
> *nice board. what color is your bike? i see it kinda different.
> *


the board is the same color as the bike , the board right now looks diff. cause it needs to get a coat of clear put on it , the color is tangarine pearl


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 12 2008, 12:32 PM~11072285
> *the board is the same color as the bike , the board right now looks diff. cause it needs to get a coat of clear put on it , the color is tangarine pearl
> *


thats cool. how much was the board mural alone?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 12 2008, 04:15 PM~11073236
> *thats cool. how much was the board mural alone?
> *


if I told you , I have to k$$l you


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 12 2008, 09:30 PM~11074230
> *if I told you , I have to k$$l you
> *


wtf. kiss. :|


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2008, 07:32 PM~11074239
> *wtf. kiss. :|
> *


k i l l , foo :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jul 12 2008, 07:32 PM~11074239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 12 2008, 07:30 PM~11074230
> *if I told you , I have to k$$l you
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 12 2008, 04:15 PM~11073236
> *thats cool. how much was the board mural alone?
> *


a gripp :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - Imperials Car Club Car Show Hawaiian Gardens- 7-13-08 - 1st Place


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 13 2008, 02:41 AM~11076238
> *a gripp  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


around 1,500 :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Jul 13 2008, 08:55 PM~11080558
> *around 1,500 :dunno:
> *


maybe .....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 13 2008, 08:50 PM~11080524
> *"Twisted Habit" - Imperials Car Club Car Show Hawaiian Gardens- 7-13-08 - 1st Place
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON ANOTHER WIN


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 14 2008, 12:46 PM~11085002
> *CONGRATS ON ANOTHER WIN
> *


Thanks


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 13 2008, 08:50 PM~11080524
> *"Twisted Habit" - Imperials Car Club Car Show Hawaiian Gardens- 7-13-08 - 1st Place
> 
> 
> ...


noice job fonzy :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

bike keeps looking better and better :thumbsup: 
If I where you I'd take the front mufflers off cuz they kinda stop the nice flow in the bike in my opinion


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 14 2008, 10:35 PM~11090631
> *noice job fonzy :cheesy:
> *


:uh: , for the 100th time , I'm not Fonzy !!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 15 2008, 12:32 PM~11093399
> *:uh: , for the 100th time , I'm not Fonzy !!!!
> *


ignore him hes in idiot!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 15 2008, 04:57 AM~11091774
> *bike keeps looking better and better  :thumbsup:
> If I where you I'd take the front mufflers off cuz they kinda stop the nice flow in the bike in my opinion
> *


I agree 100 percent with you on that one , that is why by next month , they are going to get engraved and gold plated , two tone just like all my engraving :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

wow :0 !!!!! who is the HOT babe in the background with the nice legs holding the baby ??!?!?!? , oh , my bad , thats my wife holding my grandson :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 15 2008, 10:33 AM~11093408
> *ignore him hes in idiot!
> *


uhu he's a jackass


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 15 2008, 10:34 AM~11093419
> *I agree 100 percent with you on that one , that is why by next month , they are going to get engraved and gold plated , two tone just like all my engraving  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup , just got back the credit board back from the painters today with the coat of clear , and ...... I ....... :tears: love ..... :tears: it !!!!! :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :worship: :tongue: :happysad: :nicoderm: :yes: , 
next step , going to Henry's Custom for the final touch , but ... it won't be till next month , he is too busy right now , 
and I need it for a few shows , so by next month , I will take it to him


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE THAT CAME OUT GOOD WITH THE CLEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BRINGS OUT THE COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 16 2008, 11:30 AM~11103339
> *DAM HOMIE THAT CAME OUT GOOD WITH THE CLEAR  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: BRINGS OUT THE COLOR  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 15 2008, 08:36 PM~11093439
> *wow  :0 !!!!! who is the HOT babe in the background with the nice legs holding the baby ??!?!?!? , oh , my bad , thats my wife holding my grandson  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You don't look old enough to have a grandson.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 16 2008, 01:28 PM~11104121
> *You don't look old enough to have a grandson.
> *


am a old fart  , I just look young :biggrin: ,my 20 year old son's , son :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice bike bro....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 16 2008, 04:25 PM~11105603
> *Nice bike bro....
> *


Thanks , I saw you'r bike at the Imperials show , love the fenders


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 16 2008, 05:00 PM~11105895
> *Thanks , I saw you'r bike at the Imperials show , love the fenders
> *


thanks bro


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 17 2008, 02:18 AM~11105530
> *am a old fart   , I just look young  :biggrin:  ,my 20 year old son's , son  :biggrin:
> *


Damn that's pretty old


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 16 2008, 05:57 PM~11106306
> *Damn that's pretty old
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 17 2008, 08:29 PM~11111599
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Jul 15 2008, 10:32 AM~11093399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 07:23 PM~11115746
> *:roflmao:
> :happysad:
> 
> ...


ummm , no


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Must be nice ..... :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - Royal Fantasies Car Club Car Show, Corona , CA
Best Of Show


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thats a big trophy.


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 20 2008, 08:40 PM~11135642
> *"Twisted Habit" - Royal Fantasies Car Club Car Show, Corona , CA
> Best Of Show
> 
> ...


how did you get that dam thing in car or truck for the ride home


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 20 2008, 08:40 PM~11135642
> *"Twisted Habit" - Royal Fantasies Car Club Car Show, Corona , CA
> Best Of Show
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THAT SHIT IS HUGE CONGRATS AGAIN


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 20 2008, 08:40 PM~11135642
> *"Twisted Habit" - Royal Fantasies Car Club Car Show, Corona , CA
> Best Of Show
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey this is Joe from Latin Luxury great job yesterday in Corona. You deserved it. hope to see you next time. Oh and try to leave some wins for your grandson your taking all the trophies by the time he takes over there is going to be nothing left. Take care bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

WHO DID FENDERS AND THE LIGHT ON DIS BIKE ANYONE KNOWS......????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## sick1nine (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 20 2008, 07:40 PM~11135642
> *"Twisted Habit" - Royal Fantasies Car Club Car Show, Corona , CA
> Best Of Show
> 
> ...


CONGRATS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2008, 08:41 PM~11135649
> *Thats a big trophy.
> *


6 foot :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 20 2008, 09:01 PM~11135863
> *how did you get that dam thing in car or truck for the ride home
> *


it was not easy , luckly I drive a truck :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 21 2008, 02:25 PM~11141115
> *DAM HOMIE THAT SHIT IS HUGE CONGRATS AGAIN
> *


Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jul 21 2008, 09:15 PM~11144669
> *Hey this is Joe from Latin Luxury great job yesterday in Corona. You deserved it. hope to see you next time. Oh and try to leave some wins for your grandson your taking all the trophies by the time he takes over there is going to be nothing left. Take care bro. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm bulding him a pedal car right now , it should come out by end of year , or by next year , and as far as the bike , it's going to retired after this year's Super Show in Vegas , next year coming out with a diff bike or updates on this one


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC63_@Jul 21 2008, 11:29 PM~11145872
> *WHO DID FENDERS AND THE LIGHT ON DIS BIKE ANYONE KNOWS......????
> *


PM sent


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup everbody , just got home from vacation :cheesy: , it was really nice to get away for a week :biggrin: , I needed it , I will post some pic's later


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 27 2008, 01:01 PM~11190318
> *Sup everbody , just got home from vacation  :cheesy: , it was really nice to get away for a week  :biggrin: , I needed it , I will post some pic's later
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 27 2008, 01:02 PM~11190324
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

just got done unpacking  , now just kicking it drinking some cold corona's :biggrin: , anyways , I took my wife ,grandson, my daughter Nichole and my son Nicholas to Palm Springs it was very HOT :burn: but hjad lot's of corona's to keep cool :biggrin: here are a few pic's


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Grandson arriving at the resort 









grandson in the pool


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

We went up to the Tram , it was very cool up there , very nice view from up there :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my daughter and son , Nichole and Nicholas , hahahaha , they look like they are on a date , dork's :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

grandson eating at the Morongo buffet


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Nicholas and myself on the quads


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

View from our room to the pool area  









my wife and I getting some sun  

















and some fat guy coming down the slide  









Thats all ......... :biggrin: next vacation , Oct. Super Show here I come :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE LOOKS LIKE FUN


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

haha. caught you holding your nose. hahaa :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 20 2008, 09:40 PM~11135642
> *"Twisted Habit" - Royal Fantasies Car Club Car Show, Corona , CA
> Best Of Show
> 
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 27 2008, 10:24 PM~11193735
> *haha.  caught you holding your nose.  hahaa :biggrin:
> *


I hate getting water in my nose


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 27 2008, 10:33 PM~11193809
> *CONGRATS HOMIE    :biggrin:
> *


Thanks !!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

You take a lot of vacations, you think you're in Canada or something? :scrutinize:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 28 2008, 03:22 PM~11198973
> *You take a lot of vacations, you think you're in Canada or something? :scrutinize:
> *


too many ?!?!?! last time I took one was last year , Nov. :angry: , hater :biggrin:


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C. (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 27 2008, 12:57 PM~11190297
> *I'm bulding him a pedal car right now , it should come out by end of year , or by next year , and as far as the bike , it's going to retired after this year's  Super Show in Vegas , next year coming out with a diff bike or updates on this one
> *


Is the new bike your building gonna be in semi custom or if you update your bike is it still gonna be in semi custom?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BallerzEmpire B.C._@Jul 28 2008, 04:22 PM~11199398
> *Is the new bike your building gonna be in semi custom or if you update your bike is it still gonna be in semi custom?
> *


they would both be in Semi Custom , I like the semi catagories , but full custom is also cool


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C. (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 28 2008, 05:07 PM~11199849
> *they would both be in Semi Custom , I like the semi catagories , but full custom is also cool
> *


okay.do you remember me?im the 1 that always has to go against you at the shows? :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BallerzEmpire B.C._@Jul 28 2008, 05:32 PM~11200087
> *okay.do you remember me?im the 1 that always has to go against you at the shows? :biggrin:
> *


I see alot of bikes at shows , post a pic of you'r bike , is this you'r bike ?


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C. (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 28 2008, 05:56 PM~11200309
> *I see alot of bikes at shows , post a pic of you'r bike , is this you'r bike ?
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.!thats the one :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 20 2008, 08:40 PM~11135642
> *"Twisted Habit" - Royal Fantasies Car Club Car Show, Corona , CA
> Best Of Show
> 
> ...


i remember back when i used to get those.... :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BallerzEmpire B.C._@Jul 28 2008, 10:07 PM~11202862
> *yeah.!thats the one :thumbsup:
> *


that is a nice , clean bike :thumbsup: who is the kid of the murals ?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 28 2008, 11:26 PM~11203552
> *i remember back when i used to get those.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C. (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 28 2008, 11:26 PM~11203552
> *i remember back when i used to get those.... :biggrin:
> *


on 1 side its me when i was a baby and the other is my sister when she was a baby.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BallerzEmpire B.C._@Jul 30 2008, 09:28 AM~11214612
> *on 1 side its me when i was a baby and the other is my sister when she was a baby.
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C. (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 30 2008, 11:31 AM~11215545
> *nice  :biggrin:
> *


thanx.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BallerzEmpire B.C._@Jul 30 2008, 12:05 PM~11215788
> *thanx.
> *


welcome :biggrin:


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C. (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 30 2008, 07:41 PM~11220008
> *welcome  :biggrin:
> *


yeah.im thinking about getting custom forks done.do you think it will look good on my bike?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HEY SERGIO YOURE COMING TO SD ON THE 31ST :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BallerzEmpire B.C._@Jul 30 2008, 08:33 PM~11220459
> *yeah.im thinking about getting custom forks done.do you think it will look good on my bike?
> *


hmm.... , I like you'r murals , thay are cool , you and you sister when you guys was baby's and you got the mighty ducks onit also , I like custom forks , just not sure if they would go with you'r bike , I like how you have it now , don't get me wrong , custom parts are always the BEST , but keep in mind when you add something new to you'r bike , make sure they match  make sense ?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 30 2008, 09:05 PM~11220757
> *HEY SERGIO YOURE COMING TO SD ON THE 31ST  :cheesy:
> *


Does a bear shit in the woods ??? :biggrin: , hell yeah , I'm going , I already got my hotel reservations for that weekend foo :biggrin:


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C. (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 11:07 AM~11224764
> *hmm.... , I like you'r murals , thay are cool , you and you sister when you guys was baby's and you got the mighty ducks onit  also ,  I like custom forks , just not sure if they would go with you'r bike , I like how you have it now , don't get me wrong , custom parts are always the BEST , but keep in mind when you add something new to you'r bike , make sure they match   make sense ?
> *


im thinkin about getting forks shaped as hockey sticks.but i dont know yet i want to see how my bike would look with custom forks first.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BallerzEmpire B.C._@Jul 31 2008, 11:38 AM~11225075
> *im thinkin about getting forks shaped as hockey sticks.but i dont know yet i want to see how my bike would look with custom forks first.
> *


that is a GOOD idea !!


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C. (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 11:45 AM~11225131
> *that is a GOOD idea !!
> *


thanx :biggrin: .


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BallerzEmpire B.C._@Jul 31 2008, 11:59 AM~11225253
> *thanx :biggrin: .
> *


 :worship:


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C. (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 12:00 PM~11225263
> *:worship:
> *


haha.if i dont get custom forks done im going to get engraving and maybe airbags.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BallerzEmpire B.C._@Jul 31 2008, 12:01 PM~11225273
> *
> 
> haha.if i dont get custom forks done im going to get engraving and maybe airbags.
> *


 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C. (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 12:05 PM~11225315
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

BallerzEmpireB.C. = name ?? , what is you'r name ?


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C. (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BallerzEmpire B.C._@Jul 31 2008, 12:06 PM~11225320
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


are u going to victors car show?


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C. (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 12:08 PM~11225334
> *BallerzEmpireB.C. = name ?? , what is you'r name  ?
> *


Junior. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BallerzEmpire B.C._@Jul 31 2008, 12:09 PM~11225345
> *are u going to victors car show?
> *


not sure yet , if I can get the weekend off from work , I would like to go to Fresno for Streetlow


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C. (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 12:14 PM~11225381
> *not sure yet , if I can get the weekend off from work , I would like to go to Fresno for Streetlow
> *


oh. :0


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

bike looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 1 2008, 02:55 AM~11231934
> *bike looks good homie :biggrin:
> *


Thanks !!


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 1 2008, 10:38 AM~11232496
> *Thanks !!
> *




no prob :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup everybody , I just got back from doing a photo shoot  , I don't want to say for what magazine just yet , or who hooked it up , but I was really glad my son was able to go with me , it meant ALOT to me , that the first photo shoot of the bike , that my son be in it ,   :cheesy: , oh by the way , the place where we went was at , Olvera Steert L.A.  , and yes , I know we came out dorky looking , I have not gone to bed since yesterday from work  , not only that , these two pic's , my daughter took , she can NOT take pic's :angry:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 2 2008, 04:27 PM~11242932
> *Sup everybody , I just got back from doing a photo shoot   , I don't want to say for what magazine just yet , or who hooked it up , but I was really glad my son was able to go with me , it meant ALOT to me , that the first photo shoot of the bike  , that my son be in it ,      :cheesy: , oh by the way , the place where we went was at , Olvera Steert L.A.   , and yes , I know we came out dorky looking , I have not gone to bed since yesterday from work   , not only that , these two pic's , my daughter took , she can NOT take pic's  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty kool man!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 2 2008, 11:07 PM~11245041
> *thats pretty kool man!!
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 2 2008, 06:27 PM~11242932
> *Sup everybody , I just got back from doing a photo shoot   , I don't want to say for what magazine just yet , or who hooked it up , but I was really glad my son was able to go with me , it meant ALOT to me , that the first photo shoot of the bike  , that my son be in it ,      :cheesy: , oh by the way , the place where we went was at , Olvera Steert L.A.   , and yes , I know we came out dorky looking , I have not gone to bed since yesterday from work   , not only that , these two pic's , my daughter took , she can NOT take pic's  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 09:21 PM~11260879
> *thats whats up!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollerz Only .... :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - Old Memories Bike Club - Bike Show 8-9-08 , Montebello , CA
"Best Of Show"


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I CAN'T WAIT FOR VEGAS !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CONGRATS AGAIN I KNOW YOULL DO BIG IN VEGAS :biggrin: ILL SEE YOU ON THE 31ST :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 10 2008, 02:59 PM~11307557
> *CONGRATS AGAIN I KNOW YOULL DO BIG IN VEGAS  :biggrin: ILL SEE YOU ON THE 31ST  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks , and yep , I will see you in SD !!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ALRIGHT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

look at what Lowridermagazine send me in the mail today :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 13 2008, 07:40 PM~11337369
> *look at what Lowridermagazine send me in the mail today    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good luck in las vegas homie


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 13 2008, 08:22 PM~11338368
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: good luck in las vegas homie
> *


Thanks !!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

ah damn, vegas same day as my daughter's birthday party.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 14 2008, 01:13 PM~11344098
> *ah damn, vegas same day as my daughter's birthday party.
> *


perfect !! have her birthday party at Circus Circus :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 14 2008, 07:15 PM~11347197
> *perfect !! have her birthday party at Circus Circus  :biggrin:
> *


SO WHATS UP HOMIE... U READY FOR FRESNO???


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 14 2008, 07:17 PM~11347216
> *SO WHATS UP HOMIE... U READY FOR FRESNO???
> *


I hope so,I'm cathing a cold right now :angry: I'm planning on going , if I get better


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 14 2008, 07:28 PM~11347312
> *I hope so,I'm cathing a cold right now  :angry: I'm planning on going , if I get better
> *


ORALE... HOPE U GET BETTER BRO... SEE U OVERTHERE IF U GO...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 14 2008, 07:42 PM~11347462
> *ORALE... HOPE U GET BETTER BRO... SEE U OVERTHERE IF U GO...
> *


Thanks , see you there ,


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 15 2008, 10:43 AM~11351765
> *Thanks , see you there ,
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2008, 11:17 AM~11352002
> *
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

It's 2:00 a:m here , I'm sicker than a dog , have not slep all day , been at both jobs all damn day :angry: , but I'm still going to Fresno ,I'm leaving now  , should be at Fresno by 7:00 a:m , driving by myself  , my son was gona go with me , but he went to the river with his gf  anyways ........ I will get some ZZzzzzZZ Saturday nite , then go to the show on Sunday , I will post some pic's when I get back home late Sunday nite , see yassss ........


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 16 2008, 02:07 AM~11357772
> *It's 2:00 a:m here , I'm sicker than a dog , have not slep all day , been at both jobs all damn day  :angry: , but I'm still going to Fresno ,I'm leaving now   , should be at Fresno by 7:00 a:m , driving by myself   , my son was gona go with me , but he went to the river with his gf   anyways ........ I will get some ZZzzzzZZ Saturday nite , then go to the show on Sunday , I will post some pic's when I get back home late Sunday nite , see yassss ........
> *


 :thumbsup: SEE U OVERTHERE BRO...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 16 2008, 02:07 AM~11357772
> *It's 2:00 a:m here , I'm sicker than a dog , have not slep all day , been at both jobs all damn day  :angry: , but I'm still going to Fresno ,I'm leaving now   , should be at Fresno by 7:00 a:m , driving by myself   , my son was gona go with me , but he went to the river with his gf   anyways ........ I will get some ZZzzzzZZ Saturday nite , then go to the show on Sunday , I will post some pic's when I get back home late Sunday nite , see yassss ........
> *


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 2 2008, 04:27 PM~11242932
> *Sup everybody , I just got back from doing a photo shoot   , I don't want to say for what magazine just yet , or who hooked it up , but I was really glad my son was able to go with me , it meant ALOT to me , that the first photo shoot of the bike  , that my son be in it ,      :cheesy: , oh by the way , the place where we went was at , Olvera Steert L.A.   , and yes , I know we came out dorky looking , I have not gone to bed since yesterday from work   , not only that , these two pic's , my daughter took , she can NOT take pic's  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats bro :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 16 2008, 06:11 PM~11361198
> *congrats bro :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - Streetlow Magazine Super Show - 8-17-08 , Fresno , CA
1st Place Mild and Best Chrome


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE CONGRATS :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 18 2008, 11:45 AM~11372426
> *DAM HOMIE CONGRATS  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 18 2008, 09:45 PM~11372426
> *DAM HOMIE CONGRATS  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2008, 07:44 PM~11377067
> *x2
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:0 , I got a few more that I will post later


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 19 2008, 08:59 AM~11380994
> *:0 , I got a few more that I will post later
> 
> 
> ...


YO BRO ,,,,,,,,,
I'LL BE SEEIN YOU AT
THE LAS VEGAS SHOW BRO.
THANKS FOR THE PICTURES MY BROTHER.....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 19 2008, 12:12 PM~11382799
> *YO BRO ,,,,,,,,,
> I'LL BE SEEIN YOU AT
> THE LAS VEGAS SHOW BRO.
> ...


you'r welcome !!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 20 2008, 10:34 AM~11392897
> *you'r welcome !!!
> *


I WISH YOU HAD MORE PICTURES WITH THEM OTHER GIRLS.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 19 2008, 09:13 AM~11381121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS HYNA WAS THE FINEST ONE :cheesy: AND CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 22 2008, 02:29 PM~11413382
> *THIS HYNA WAS THE FINEST ONE  :cheesy:  AND CONGRATS HOMIE
> *


HER NAME IS BETTY B RO ..


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THANKS


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I send my pre-reg today for Vegas , so now I just wait and hope I get an indoor spot


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my grandson is like ,"Yo granpa when are we going to paint,engrave,airbrush and gold plate this thing ?!?!?!?" :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought he was more like "Fuck the police" lol. j/p


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 09:47 PM~11422132
> *I thought he was more like "Fuck the police" lol. j/p
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

So yall cool with the laws. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 09:59 PM~11422196
> *So yall cool with the laws. :biggrin:
> *


I have a son that wants to be a cop


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 24 2008, 12:03 AM~11422209
> *I have a son that wants to be a cop
> *


My homeboy wants to be a law. I give him hell alot. LOL


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 10:04 PM~11422215
> *My homeboy wants to be a law. I give him hell alot. LOL
> *


when I was coming up,I wanted to be a cop really bad


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bike is lookin good :thumbsup: But what you gonna do when I bust out? :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 24 2008, 11:08 AM~11423059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2008, 01:10 AM~11423063
> *hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Yesterday I went to a car show and i was really glad I was able to make it out to the show. For it marked the first full year of me showing "Twisted Habit"  . This past year has been really fun for me, i have met alot of cool people at shows :biggrin: . It has also given me the opportunity to join up with one of the best car clubs on the lowrider scene, Rollerz Only. There is too many people for me to think, but to all the car clubs of all the car shows that I have attended, thank you for your hard work and putting up shows. To everyone that knows me and my family, I like to thank every single one of you  . And also to everybody that I talk to here on Layitlow , hope to met you in person one of these days . However after this years Super Show in Vegas, I am going to take a little break and do some of the other stuff I enjoy to do like taking my son Nick to some Angel games and get back on the water to do some fishing which is what i have loved to do since i was a kid. I can't wait till my grandson is walking so I can take him on his first fishing trip. Anyways once again i would like to thank everyone I have met this past year and keep up the lowrider scene life  . ............


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

you not going to vegas now?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is a pic of yesterdays Car Show
"Twisted Habit" 1st place full custom - 8-23-08 - Reflections Car Club Car Show - Artesia , CA


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My granson and I , trying to take a pic with Brenton Wood at the show :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

last years pic at the Reflections CC Show  









This year's pic at Reflections CC Show :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

just in case you missed this from page 28 ........
Yesterday I went to a car show and i was really glad I was able to make it out to the show. For it marked the first full year of me showing "Twisted Habit"  . This past year has been really fun for me, i have met alot of cool people at shows :biggrin: . It has also given me the opportunity to join up with one of the best car clubs on the lowrider scene, Rollerz Only. There is too many people for me to think, but to all the car clubs of all the car shows that I have attended, thank you for your hard work and putting up shows. To everyone that knows me and my family, I like to thank every single one of you  . And also to everybody that I talk to here on Layitlow , hope to met you in person one of these days . However after this years Super Show in Vegas, I am going to take a little break and do some of the other stuff I enjoy to do like taking my son Nick to some Angel games and get back on the water to do some fishing which is what i have loved to do since i was a kid. I can't wait till my grandson is walking so I can take him on his first fishing trip. Anyways once again i would like to thank everyone I have met this past year and keep up the lowrider scene life  . ............


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM DOGG ONE YEAR AND LOOK AT HOW MUCH YOU DONE  THATS SICK OHMIE THAT YOURE TAKING TIME WITH WITH YOUR FAMILY CUZ THATS WHAT COMES FIRST  GOOD LUCK ON VEGAS BUT I DONT THINK YOULL NEED IT SINCE I KNOW YOULL DO GOOD ON THERE :biggrin: BUT SEE YOU DOWN HERE ON THE 31ST HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 24 2008, 05:23 PM~11425805
> *Here is a pic of yesterdays Car Show
> "Twisted Habit" 1st place full custom - 8-23-08 - Reflections Car Club Car Show - Artesia , CA
> 
> ...


CONGRATS   HOMIE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 24 2008, 08:19 PM~11427619
> *DAM DOGG ONE YEAR AND LOOK AT HOW MUCH YOU DONE   THATS SICK OHMIE THAT YOURE TAKING TIME WITH WITH YOUR FAMILY CUZ THATS WHAT COMES FIRST   GOOD LUCK ON VEGAS BUT I DONT THINK YOULL NEED IT SINCE I KNOW YOULL DO GOOD ON THERE  :biggrin: BUT SEE YOU DOWN HERE ON THE 31ST HOMIE
> *


yep , I have done alot of upgrades in one year  , wait till next year  and hell yeah , I can't wait for next weekend


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 24 2008, 09:34 PM~11428488
> *CONGRATS     HOMIE
> *


Thanks


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 24 2008, 10:45 PM~11429069
> *yep , I have done alot of upgrades in one year   , wait till next year   and hell yeah , I can't wait for next weekend
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CONGRADS AT FRESNO SHOW B RO....


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

YESSIR ......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP SERG ....
PAULE HERE BRO ...
KEEPING US ON 
TOP OF THE WORLD .......


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 25 2008, 04:31 PM~11435019
> *SUP SERG ....
> PAULE HERE BRO ...
> KEEPING US ON
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 25 2008, 01:52 PM~11433508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty tight homie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ON TOP OF THE WORLD .......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C. (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 24 2008, 04:23 PM~11425805
> *Here is a pic of yesterdays Car Show
> "Twisted Habit" 1st place full custom - 8-23-08 - Reflections Car Club Car Show - Artesia , CA
> 
> ...


Conrats :thumbsup: but i think i should have at least gotten third place :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BallerzEmpire B.C._@Aug 26 2008, 05:52 PM~11445545
> *Conrats :thumbsup: but i think i should have at least gotten third place :angry:
> *


  , next time  :biggrin:


----------



## 310low'n'slow (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 24 2008, 04:23 PM~11425805
> *Here is a pic of yesterdays Car Show
> "Twisted Habit" 1st place full custom - 8-23-08 - Reflections Car Club Car Show - Artesia , CA
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i knew you where gonna take it ... it was nice seeing you again


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310low'n'slow_@Aug 26 2008, 09:04 PM~11447577
> *:biggrin: i knew you where gonna take it ... it was nice seeing you again
> *


Thanks !! it was nice seeing you also :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

i put your bike in a new forum
i made with rollerz only bike only bro ....
i hope that was ok with you ......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 28 2008, 04:53 AM~11455618
> *Thanks !! it was nice seeing you also  :biggrin:
> *


Got the cards yesterday thanks a lot bRO :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 01:37 PM~11462493
> *Got the cards yesterday thanks a lot bRO :thumbsup:
> *


nice  let's get the post cards going


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 29 2008, 02:04 AM~11463877
> *nice   let's get the post cards going
> *


Yeah I started on a design today so I hope to get it out tomorrow


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 04:59 PM~11464327
> *Yeah I started on a design today so I hope to get it out tomorrow
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I got my 1st place trophie from Streetlowmagazine today in the mail , they ran out of 1st at the show (Fresno)


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 28 2008, 07:34 PM~11465768
> *I got my 1st place trophie from Streetlowmagazine today in the mail , they ran out of 1st at the show (Fresno)
> *



glad to hear that, my son got the last one lol


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 28 2008, 07:34 PM~11465768
> *I got my 1st place trophie from Streetlowmagazine today in the mail , they ran out of 1st at the show (Fresno)
> *


I GOT MY 1ST PLACE TROPHIE ON WEDS ,
GLAD TO KNOW BRO ..............


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats on your win in the raffle Sergio


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 10:59 AM~11471378
> *Congrats on your win in the raffle Sergio
> *


Thanks !!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup, some of you by now ,have seen that I have won this bike :biggrin: , once I get the bike , I will think of a name for the bike , and I am thinking of doing some small changes on the bike  , I will make it's own topic just like I did for "Twisted Habit" just so that people can see the "build up" for it


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my wife hates me having my trophies in the living room ,she said "they need to go out in the garage" , she a hater :biggrin: I told her , " now I got two bikes so that means you go in the garage to make more room for trophies :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 29 2008, 01:14 PM~11472497
> *my wife hates me having my trophies in the living room ,she said "they need to go out in the garage" , she a hater  :biggrin: I told her , " now I got two bikes so that means you go in the garage to make more room for trophies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 29 2008, 02:14 PM~11472497
> *my wife hates me having my trophies in the living room ,she said "they need to go out in the garage" , she a hater  :biggrin: I told her , " now I got two bikes so that means you go in the garage to make more room for trophies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell my wife and gf loves having the trophys in the living room :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 29 2008, 01:14 PM~11472497
> *my wife hates me having my trophies in the living room ,she said "they need to go out in the garage" , she a hater  :biggrin: I told her , " now I got two bikes so that means you go in the garage to make more room for trophies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD SHIT BRO '''


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 29 2008, 01:47 PM~11472815
> *hell my wife and gf loves having the trophys in the living room  :biggrin:
> *


WIFE AND GF ?!?!?!?!?! WTF !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm off to the indoor San Diego Show , I will post pic's on Monday when I get back home :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SEE YOU THERE HOMIE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 30 2008, 11:35 AM~11478647
> *SEE YOU THERE HOMIE
> *


stfu :angry: lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 30 2008, 04:08 AM~11477439
> *I'm off to the indoor San Diego Show , I will post pic's on Monday when I get back home  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place Full Custom - San Diego Super Indoor Show - 8-31-08


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 1 2008, 01:32 AM~11487971
> *"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place Full Custom - San Diego Super Indoor Show - 8-31-08
> 
> 
> ...


congrats bro


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

congratz homie


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 1 2008, 12:54 AM~11488063
> *congrats bro
> *


Thanks!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 1 2008, 01:06 AM~11488094
> *congratz homie
> *


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 1 2008, 12:33 AM~11487976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

CONGRATS ON ANOTHER WIN :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2008, 03:11 PM~11491215
> *:cheesy:
> 
> CONGRATS ON ANOTHER WIN  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I really like this pic !!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

real clean pic, you should put on some twist grips those black ones look kinda cheap to me


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

Congrats Homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Sep 2 2008, 06:46 AM~11495967
> *Congrats Homie
> :thumbsup:
> *


Rollerz Only :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 2 2008, 06:38 AM~11495929
> *real clean pic, you should put on some twist grips those black ones look kinda cheap to me
> *


I like my grips , they have a skull on them , matches the other skull's on the bike :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

This parts are off to my engraver and my platter, muffer's are going to get two tone ,gold & chrome with engraving and the rest of the parts ,mirrors,lights gold platted ,hope to get back for Vegas , both my platter and engraver said , "why you ALWAYS wait for the last minute to get things done ?!?!? :angry: I told them , "cause I'm always at work trying to make money to get parts done" :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 2 2008, 08:18 PM~11501229
> *This parts are off to my engraver and my platter, muffer's are going to get two tone ,gold & chrome with engraving and the rest of the parts ,mirrors,lights gold platted ,hope to get back for Vegas , both my platter and engraver said , "why you ALWAYS wait for the last minute to get things done ?!?!?  :angry: I told them , "cause I'm always at work trying to make money to get parts done"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


stupid question.....how did you take those bee lights apart? i got some here, and they look like they'll break if i mess with them


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 2 2008, 06:36 PM~11501421
> *stupid question.....how did you take those bee lights apart?  i got some here, and they look like they'll break if i mess with them
> *


it was REALLY easy , just put you'r thumb under the light and push up towards the visor , took me like a minute for all 6


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 2 2008, 06:18 PM~11501229
> *This parts are off to my engraver and my platter, muffer's are going to get two tone ,gold & chrome with engraving and the rest of the parts ,mirrors,lights gold platted ,hope to get back for Vegas , both my platter and engraver said , "why you ALWAYS wait for the last minute to get things done ?!?!?  :angry: I told them , "cause I'm always at work trying to make money to get parts done"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE YOURE GONNA KILL EM LOL THEY GONNA COME OUT SICK HOMIE CANT WIAT TO SEE THEM :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 3 2008, 04:40 AM~11501456
> *it was REALLY easy , just put you'r thumb under the light and push up towards the visor , took me like a minute for all 6
> *


There should be some kind of ring in there that holds the plastic into the housing


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 1 2008, 07:39 PM~11493185
> *I really like this pic !!!
> 
> 
> ...


so do i!! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

congrats homie


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 3 2008, 02:03 PM~11508570
> *so do i!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 3 2008, 02:02 PM~11508557
> *There should be some kind of ring in there that holds the plastic into the housing
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 3 2008, 02:07 PM~11508610
> *congrats homie
> *


Thanks !!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 1 2008, 12:32 AM~11487971
> *"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place Full Custom - San Diego Super Indoor Show - 8-31-08
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT ON BRO ....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

HIT ME UP SERGIO WE GOT A LIVING THE LOW LIFE SHOOT FRIDAY..... uffin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Sep 4 2008, 05:14 PM~11520399
> *HIT ME UP SERGIO WE GOT A LIVING THE LOW LIFE SHOOT FRIDAY..... uffin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I think for now ,I'm done with the credit board , I was going to take it to Henry's Custom so that he can make a stand for it , but I found this cool looking easel for it , for now I'm going to have it stand on the easel , maybe later I will take it to Henry's


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Credit Board"
piece of 18 x 24 sheet metal $25
having it painted $75
having a shot of clear put on it $150
Having Fonzy airbrush murals on it , price less ......... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Fonzy got bad ass work but he looks retarted with the fuckin 1950/60 greaser look. bad ass work though


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 7 2008, 05:16 PM~11542183
> *Fonzy got bad ass work but he looks retarted with the fuckin 1950/60 greaser look. bad ass work though
> *


ummm,that is why he goes by Fonzy , foo :biggrin: , so he likes the 60's look, big deal , he gots some bad ass skills :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 7 2008, 07:25 PM~11542248
> *ummm,that is why he goes by Fonzy , foo  :biggrin: , so he likes the 60's look, big deal , he gots some bad ass skills  :biggrin:
> *


exactly what I said


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 7 2008, 05:28 PM~11542279
> *exactly what I said
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 7 2008, 08:45 PM~11542793
> *
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 7 2008, 04:30 PM~11541563
> *I think for now ,I'm done with the credit board , I was going to take it to Henry's Custom so that he can make a stand for it , but I found this cool looking easel for it , for  now I'm going to have it stand on the easel , maybe later I will take it to Henry's
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 7 2008, 07:04 PM~11542974
> *NICE HOMIE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 7 2008, 03:30 PM~11541563
> *I think for now ,I'm done with the credit board , I was going to take it to Henry's Custom so that he can make a stand for it , but I found this cool looking easel for it , for  now I'm going to have it stand on the easel , maybe later I will take it to Henry's
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE FONZY GETS DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 7 2008, 11:17 PM~11544842
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE FONZY GETS DOWN  :thumbsup:
> *


SIMON :yes: :yes: FONZY is one of the best :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X2 SIMON HOMIE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 7 2008, 10:34 PM~11544970
> *SIMON  :yes:  :yes: FONZY is one of the best  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 7 2008, 05:16 PM~11542183
> *Fonzy got bad ass work but he looks retarted with the fuckin 1950/60 greaser look. bad ass work though
> *


and whats wrong with that?? :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 8 2008, 05:05 PM~11550797
> *
> *


WHAZZ UP LOCOSOCAL


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 8 2008, 10:11 PM~11555233
> *and whats wrong with that?? :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 8 2008, 11:11 PM~11555233
> *and whats wrong with that?? :angry:
> *


thats what I said


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 7 2008, 05:16 PM~11542183
> *Fonzy got bad ass work but he looks retarted with the fuckin 1950/60 greaser look. bad ass work though
> *


 :twak:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 8 2008, 11:16 PM~11555269
> *WHAZZ UP LOCOSOCAL
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Before  :thumbsdown: :nosad: 









After :biggrin: :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 8 2008, 10:11 PM~11555233
> *and whats wrong with that?? :angry:
> *


its 2008.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 10:35 AM~11558020
> *its 2008.
> *


then get your self a 2008 schwinn :|


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 10:35 AM~11558020
> *its 2008.
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 9 2008, 10:38 AM~11558037
> *then get your self a 2008 schwinn  :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 9 2008, 10:38 AM~11558037
> *then get your self a 2008 schwinn  :|
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 9 2008, 09:38 AM~11558037
> *then get your self a 2008 schwinn  :|
> *


stfu smartass you know what i mean.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 11:14 AM~11558306
> *stfu smartass you know what i mean.
> *


im sorry mister tough guy sir :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 9 2008, 10:28 AM~11558408
> *im sorry mister tough guy sir :|
> *


why did you edit?? :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 7 2008, 03:30 PM~11541563
> *I think for now ,I'm done with the credit board , I was going to take it to Henry's Custom so that he can make a stand for it , but I found this cool looking easel for it , for  now I'm going to have it stand on the easel , maybe later I will take it to Henry's
> 
> 
> ...


did you cut the legs on that ?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 10:35 AM~11558020
> *its 2008.
> *


that dont mean shit, different strokes for different folks.. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 01:24 PM~11559396
> *did you cut the legs on that ?
> *


no , it came like that ,I only paid $10 for it , perfect size :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 9 2008, 04:03 PM~11560689
> *that dont mean shit, different strokes for different folks.. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2008, 01:21 PM~11559374
> *why did you edit?? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Sep 9 2008, 01:11 AM~11555233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

!!!!!****OUCH****!!!!!!!








bike parts for sale :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA THATS SOMETHING MY HOMIE SACTOWN WOULD DO :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2008, 07:38 PM~11562596
> *VVVVV
> VVVV
> :thumbsup:
> ...


well, the whole world doesnt have to walk around in oversized khakis or jeans with shirts that are 4 times bigger that the wearers actual size...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT'S UP MY BROTHER ........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

that looks retarted to chamuco. Just my opinion


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 9 2008, 11:36 PM~11564904
> *well, the whole world doesnt have to walk around in oversized khakis or jeans with shirts that are 4 times bigger that the wearers actual size...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 9 2008, 10:36 PM~11564904
> *well, the whole world doesnt have to walk around in oversized khakis or jeans with shirts that are 4 times bigger that the wearers actual size...
> *


hey i wear tall tees.  but not the huge ones that look like mu mu's.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

HEY !!! this a bike topic ,not a fashion topic :biggrin: j/k


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 10 2008, 12:27 PM~11567968
> *hey i wear tall tees.  but not the huge ones that look like mu mu's.
> *


hahaha...this fucker said mu mu's!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 11:31 AM~11567443
> *that looks retarted to chamuco. Just my opinion
> *


FOO WAT SIZE DO YOU WEAR??? 
..................
..............
..........
.......
.....
...
...
....
.....
......
.......
..........
............
...............


EXACTLY :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP SERG ........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 10 2008, 06:08 PM~11569728
> *FOO WAT SIZE DO YOU WEAR???
> ..................
> ..............
> ...


Im too short for a tall tee


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 10 2008, 04:08 PM~11569728
> *FOO WAT SIZE DO YOU WEAR???
> ..................
> ..............
> ...


xxxxxxxxl ? :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 10 2008, 04:38 PM~11569957
> *SUP SERG ........
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

THE ANGELES ARE GOIN TO THE PLAYOFFS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 10 2008, 05:36 PM~11570447
> *:wave:
> *


GOOD SHIT HOMIE .
SEE YOU IN VEGAS BRO ....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 10 2008, 07:35 PM~11570429
> *xxxxxxxxl ?  :biggrin:
> *


Got jokes do we old man? :biggrin: 
I bet you wear these?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 05:40 PM~11570504
> *Got jokes do we old man? :biggrin:
> I bet you wear these?
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hey but you know what .......... I look good for 43 :biggrin: not a wrinkle on my face , got a full set of hair ,and I don't use viagra :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 10 2008, 05:38 PM~11570483
> *GOOD SHIT HOMIE .
> SEE YOU IN VEGAS BRO ....
> *


can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 10 2008, 05:44 PM~11570543
> *can't wait  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 10 2008, 07:43 PM~11570532
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hey but you know what .......... I look good for 43  :biggrin: not a wrinkle on my face , got a full set of hair ,and I don't use viagra  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I got myself on a diet ,and I lost 25 lbs in two months :biggrin: , I would like to take of another 10 lbs :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 05:40 PM~11570504
> *Got jokes do we old man? :biggrin:
> I bet you wear these?
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 12 2008, 10:43 AM~11585587
> *I got myself on a diet ,and I lost 25 lbs in two months  :biggrin: , I would like to take of another 10 lbs  :biggrin:
> *


do your thing bro ....
wish i can loss as much as you did ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

the bay area Rollerz Only .
sup serg ......


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 13 2008, 11:42 AM~11593268
> *do your thing bro ....
> wish i can loss as much as you did ....
> *


anybody can :biggrin: , a while back I use to weigh 250 lbs , I got down to 170 lbs it's a little hard , but anybody can lose wight , just have to try hard :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 13 2008, 11:44 AM~11593274
> *the bay area Rollerz Only .
> sup serg ......
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife , Jackie and I at "The Art Laboe Show" :biggrin: we wlll be married 21 years this Nov. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Zapp at the concert


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM YOU WENT THATS SICK


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I spoke to my engraver and platter ,I should get my parts back end of this week, that was FAST !! :biggrin: muffer's got engraved on and two tone (gold & chrome) rest of the parts (lights,mirrors,misc.) gold platted :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 14 2008, 03:39 PM~11600390
> *My wife , Jackie and I at "The Art Laboe Show"  :biggrin:  we wlll be married 21 years this Nov.   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



congrats on the 21 yrs of marriage.i have been with my wife for 15 yrs and been
married for 5 of the 15.no one said it was gonna be easy.we make it what is. :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 15 2008, 06:08 AM~11604854
> *congrats on the 21 yrs of marriage.i have been with my wife for 15 yrs and been
> married for 5 of the 15.no one said it was gonna be easy.we make it what is. :thumbsup:
> *


congrats to you'r wife and you also  may you both last for ever , now days , it's hard for marriages to last long , most couples my wife and I know are split up  it takes both for it to make it work


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I lost 5 more lbs :biggrin: , I have now lost 30 lbs :biggrin: , want to take 10 more off :biggrin:  
and I did it all in 2 1/2 months


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my grandson and the new puppy
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 18 2008, 03:17 AM~11629017
> *I lost 5 more lbs  :biggrin: , I have now lost 30 lbs  :biggrin: , want to take 10 more off  :biggrin:
> and I did it all in 2 1/2 months
> *


Starve strategy? :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 18 2008, 10:11 AM~11634854
> *Starve strategy? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 18 2008, 10:11 AM~11634854
> *Starve strategy? :dunno:
> *


ummm , no !!! I eat everyday , just no more junk food :biggrin: , lot's of water , I don't eat before I go to bed , was doing that alot !!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 18 2008, 10:11 AM~11634854
> *Starve strategy? :dunno:
> *


LOL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 18 2008, 08:14 PM~11634884
> *ummm , no !!! I eat everyday , just no more junk food  :biggrin: , lot's of water , I don't eat before I go to bed , was doing that alot !!!
> *


Water is good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 18 2008, 10:17 AM~11634908
> *Water is good bro :thumbsup:
> *


it's the best thing when on a diet  , I have lost weight 4 diff. times  ,I use to drink ALOT !!! of sodas before , I am now going on 10 years with out drinking any sodas


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 14 2008, 04:39 PM~11600390
> *My wife , Jackie and I at "The Art Laboe Show"  :biggrin:  we wlll be married 21 years this Nov.  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN 21 YEARS CONGRATS I WITH MY WIFE 7 YEARS AND MY GF FOR 3 IT IS HARD TO STAY WITH SOMEONE THAT LONG :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 18 2008, 11:33 AM~11635521
> *DAMN 21 YEARS CONGRATS  I WITH MY WIFE 7 YEARS AND MY GF FOR 3 IT IS HARD  TO STAY WITH SOMEONE THAT LONG  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

:cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> DAMN 21 YEARS CONGRATS I WITH MY WIFE 7 YEARS AND MY GF FOR 3 IT IS HARD TO STAY WITH SOMEONE THAT LONG :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> congrads bro .......


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 18 2008, 11:33 AM~11635521
> *DAMN 21 YEARS CONGRATS  I WITH MY WIFE 7 YEARS AND MY GF FOR 3 IT IS HARD  TO STAY WITH SOMEONE THAT LONG  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


you mean you was with you'r ex-wife for 7 years , and now 3 with you'r gf ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 18 2008, 07:33 PM~11639592
> *you mean you was with you'r ex-wife for 7 years , and now 3 with you'r gf ?
> *


NOPE HES IN A LOVE TRIANGLE :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 18 2008, 08:05 PM~11639953
> *NOPE HES IN A LOVE TRIANGLE  :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> > DAMN 21 YEARS CONGRATS I WITH MY WIFE 7 YEARS AND MY GF FOR 3 IT IS HARD TO STAY WITH SOMEONE THAT LONG :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> > congrads bro .......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 19 2008, 09:40 AM~11643930
> *thanks
> no i have a wife and gf we all life with each other
> *


WTF!!! hold up , let me see if I got this ...... you have a wife that lives with you , AND a gf ?!?!?!? how the heck did you manage that ?!?!?!?
STR8 CLOWN'N <------- "Pimp Master" :worship:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 19 2008, 09:40 AM~11643930
> *thanks
> no i have a wife and gf we all life with each other
> *


pic's or it did not happen :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 19 2008, 10:48 AM~11643991
> *WTF!!! hold up , let me see if I got this ...... you have a wife that lives with you , AND a gf ?!?!?!? how the heck did you manage that ?!?!?!?
> *


it all started with taken pics of girls at partys and then i would bring a couple home for play time cause my wife is bi and me and this one girl really hooked upa nd we fell in love with each other and her and my wife was good friends so we became a couple


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 19 2008, 09:51 AM~11644011
> *it all started with taken pics of girls at partys and then i would bring a couple home for play time cause my wife is bi and me and this one girl really hooked upa nd we fell in love with each other and her and my wife was good friends so we became a couple
> *


pic's or it did not happen :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is a pic we took back in april the black girl is my gf and the white girl is my wife but sence that pic they have losted about 25 pounds


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn sever :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 19 2008, 09:56 AM~11644051
> *here is a pic we took back in april the black girl is my gf and the white girl is my wife but sence that pic they have losted about 25 pounds
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 19 2008, 09:48 AM~11643991
> *WTF!!! hold up , let me see if I got this ...... you have a wife that lives with you , AND a gf ?!?!?!? how the heck did you manage that ?!?!?!?
> STR8 CLOWN'N  <------- "Pimp Master"  :worship:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 19 2008, 10:59 AM~11644079
> *:0
> *


yea that was at a club bar b q and i had excalibur over for teh weekend he is teh one that took the pic :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 14 2008, 03:39 PM~11600390
> *My wife , Jackie and I at "The Art Laboe Show"  :biggrin:  we wlll be married 21 years this Nov.  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


congrads to you an your wifee bro .......


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 19 2008, 02:51 PM~11646160
> *congrads to you an your wifee bro .......
> *


Thanks!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 19 2008, 07:48 PM~11643991
> *WTF!!! hold up , let me see if I got this ...... you have a wife that lives with you , AND a gf ?!?!?!? how the heck did you manage that ?!?!?!?
> STR8 CLOWN'N  <------- "Pimp Master"  :worship:
> *


Trust me you dont want to see pics of the shit he's got :barf:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 19 2008, 06:16 PM~11647744
> *Thanks!!
> *


fo sho .


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 22 2008, 08:41 AM~11663810
> *Trust me you dont want to see pics of the shit he's got :barf:
> *


LOL WELL AT LEAST HE GETS PUSSY NOT LIKE SOME PEOPLE :ugh:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 19 2008, 09:56 AM~11644051
> *here is a pic we took back in april the black girl is my gf and the white girl is my wife but sence that pic they have losted about 25 pounds
> 
> 
> ...


a wife and a girlfriend, your livin the dream :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 22 2008, 01:19 PM~11666112
> *a wife and a girlfriend, your livin the dream  :biggrin:
> *


sounds like twice the bills , twice the problems


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 22 2008, 01:35 PM~11666276
> *sounds like twice the bills , twice the problems
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

This is one of my favorite pic's of my wife , this is when we first met , 23 years ago  , the first time I saw her , it was love at first sight for me


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 22 2008, 03:52 PM~11667870
> *This is one of my favorite pic's of my wife , this is when we first met , 23 years ago   , the first time I saw her , it was love at first sight for me
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SHE'S LOOKS COOL !
LUCKY GUY !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 22 2008, 05:52 PM~11667870
> *This is one of my favorite pic's of my wife , this is when we first met , 23 years ago   , the first time I saw her , it was love at first sight for me
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!. :cheesy: ... II mean she cool :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

she is not cool , she is FINE in my book :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 22 2008, 08:54 PM~11669880
> *she is not cool , she is FINE in my book  :biggrin:
> *


if you insist. you wife looks good dog. LOL how you doing sergio?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 23 2008, 01:52 AM~11667870
> *This is one of my favorite pic's of my wife , this is when we first met , 23 years ago   , the first time I saw her , it was love at first sight for me
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for a Good looking woman not other bullshit people post. Wife and GF living the dream? More like a nightmare when your women look like that :thumbsdown:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2008, 06:59 PM~11669955
> *if you insist. you wife looks good dog. LOL how you doing sergio?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

anyways ......... getting back to bikes things .......... my engraver , Salas told me that he engraved the "heck" out off my muffers !!!! and Speedy said I can pick up my parts on Monday  I will post pic's of them once I get them on the bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 24 2008, 04:12 AM~11679365
> *anyways ......... getting back to bikes things .......... my engraver , Salas told me that he engraved the "heck" out off my muffers !!!! and Speedy said I can pick up my parts on Monday   I will post pic's of them once I get them on the bike
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 23 2008, 06:12 PM~11679365
> *anyways ......... getting back to bikes things .......... my engraver , Salas told me that he engraved the "heck" out off my muffers !!!! and Speedy said I can pick up my parts on Monday   I will post pic's of them once I get them on the bike
> *


DAM REALLY CANT WAIT TO SEE THE ENGRAVING :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 23 2008, 06:48 PM~11679826
> *DAM REALLY CANT WAIT TO SEE THE ENGRAVING  :biggrin:
> *


me toooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YOUR BIKE IS GOING TO BE BLINGING IN VEGAS :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 23 2008, 06:51 PM~11679860
> *YOUR BIKE IS GOING TO BE BLINGING IN VEGAS  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Good work on LRM to get the bike indoors!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Everything that Speedy touches turns to gold , he "got the midas touch" remember that song ?? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 24 2008, 04:58 AM~11679923
> *Everything that Speedy touches turns to gold , he "got the midas touch" remember that song ?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Of course we don't we're not as old as you remember? :roflmao:

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 23 2008, 06:56 PM~11679911
> *Good work on LRM to get the bike indoors!! :thumbsup:
> *


x10


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 23 2008, 06:59 PM~11679939
> *Of course we don't we're not as old as you remember? :roflmao:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*REST IN PEACE 
"BIRD"* </span>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 26 2008, 12:46 PM~11707574
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>REST IN PEACE
> "BIRD" </span>
> *


sup bro sorry to hear bout that .......


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 26 2008, 02:46 PM~11707574
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>REST IN PEACE
> "BIRD" </span>
> *


     

is this him???? i know who sergio is but not his son, just wondering if this is him...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank You ALL !!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:15 PM~11707912
> *sup bro sorry to hear bout that .......
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 26 2008, 04:43 PM~11709757
> *Thank You ALL !!!!!!
> *


IM SORRY ABOUT YOUR SON HOMIE HOPE YOUR ALRIGHT 

R.I.P TO YOUR SON BIRD :angel:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> IM SORRY ABOUT YOUR SON HOMIE HOPE YOUR ALRIGHT
> 
> SORRY FOR YOUR SON HOMIE :tears: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Please Pray For Our Son, "Bird"
My wife and I have lost our son

Right now I don't have the right words to say , but I wanted to let everyone that my wife and I have lost one of our son's. His name is , Sergio "Bird" Rodriguez , My family and myself would like for everybody to please pray for him so that he can go to heaven right away and be with God. I would also like for everybody that knew my family and myself to please keep this topic on top for a few days , as I will not be able to come on Layitlow for a while , I'm also taking a nice long break from shows so that I can be with my family , I hope to talk to everybody and see everybody reall soon , againg , PLEASE keep my son in you'r prayers ,from my Family and myself , we Thank You All Very Much From The Bottom of Our Hearts !!!!! Good luck to everybody that is going to Vegas and take lot's of pic's so I can see the show ......  Thank You All ........ Sergio Rodriguez


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

may he rest in peace


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:angel: R.I.P BIRD


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife loves this pic o fmy son when he was 7 months old


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" on Xmas when my son Bird was 16 years old


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Funeral Service for my son Bird , on Friday 10/03/08 at 3:00 p:m , in Riverside , Harvest Christian Church , 6115 Arlington Ave.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Something I got in the mail today :tears: :angel:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 3 2008, 12:25 AM~11766467
> *Something I got in the mail today  :tears:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE  GOOD LUCK CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My son Bird was put to rest yesterday , my family and myself would like to THANK everybody !!! here on Layitlow for all the support and prayers , we will miss our son every day here at home , but in our hearts we do know where he is now , one of these days , I will see my son again cause my heart tells me I will . Not only does our son live through our hearts ,he also lives through my grandson , his son , once againg THANK YOU ALL !!!!!  :angel: :angel:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

:angel: he's building lowriders in heaven now


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 7 2008, 11:46 AM~11802426
> *:angel: he's building lowriders in heaven now
> *


 :yes: , lowrider bikes with white wings


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This pic reminds me of when Cutty passed away and we went into his room. He had a bunch of stuff on the walls like this. RIP..


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 7 2008, 11:46 AM~11802426
> *:angel: he's building lowriders in heaven now
> *


X354546365 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> Something I got in the mail today :tears: :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SORRY ABOUT YOUR SON , 
MY PRAYERS TO YOUR SON BRO ,


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup everybody , these past two weeks have been really hard for my family and myself......... its midnite here right now ,my wife and have decided to go show my son's bike at Veags , so I'm taking off in a few hrs. we are taking our grandson with us  , I can not tell you how much I miss my son Bird right now , I'm 43 years old , and my heart as a man has never hurted like this before , its a really bad feeeling to have lost our son so young , I still wait up for him to come home , I do still have my wife and 3 other kids that I need to care for along with my grandson, I think the rason that we are still going to Veags ,is cause I think my son Bird would of wanted us to go , I really hope his bike places out there , it would mean alot to me right now ....... I do know this , cause my heart tells me this , I know he is in a way better place now , he will never see darkness or have to fear anything nor fight with anybody ever againg , he is in peace with god now , and I do know that one of these days I will see and be with him againg  :tears: :angel: I miss you and love you very much my son ,Bird ........


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 12 2008, 01:17 AM~11841688
> *Sup everybody , these past two weeks have been really hard for my family and myself.........  its midnite here right now ,my wife and have decided to go show my son's bike at Veags , so I'm taking off in a few hrs. we are taking our grandson with us   ,  I can not tell you how much I miss my son Bird right now , I'm 43 years old , and my heart as a man has never hurted like this before , its a really bad feeeling to have lost our son so young , I still wait up for him to come home , I do still have my wife and 3 other kids that I need to care for along with my grandson, I think the rason that we are still going to Veags ,is cause I think my son Bird would of wanted us to go , I really hope his bike places out there , it would mean alot to me right now .......  I do know this , cause my heart tells me this , I know he is in a way better place now , he will never see darkness or have to fear anything nor fight with anybody ever againg , he is in peace with god now , and I do know that one of these days I will see and be with him againg    :tears:  :angel: I miss you and love you very much my son ,Bird ........
> *


YOUR SON TAKES CARE OF YOU AND YOUR FAMILY FROM THE HEAVEN :angel: :angel:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 12 2008, 12:17 AM~11841688
> *Sup everybody , these past two weeks have been really hard for my family and myself.........  its midnite here right now ,my wife and have decided to go show my son's bike at Veags , so I'm taking off in a few hrs. we are taking our grandson with us   ,  I can not tell you how much I miss my son Bird right now , I'm 43 years old , and my heart as a man has never hurted like this before , its a really bad feeeling to have lost our son so young , I still wait up for him to come home , I do still have my wife and 3 other kids that I need to care for along with my grandson, I think the rason that we are still going to Veags ,is cause I think my son Bird would of wanted us to go , I really hope his bike places out there , it would mean alot to me right now .......  I do know this , cause my heart tells me this , I know he is in a way better place now , he will never see darkness or have to fear anything nor fight with anybody ever againg , he is in peace with god now , and I do know that one of these days I will see and be with him againg    :tears:  :angel: I miss you and love you very much my son ,Bird ........
> *


GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS DRIVE SAFE !


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 12 2008, 01:08 AM~11841806
> *GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS DRIVE SAFE !
> *


x2 bring back some trophees to ad to the collection :nicoderm:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 12 2008, 02:17 AM~11841688
> *Sup everybody , these past two weeks have been really hard for my family and myself.........  its midnite here right now ,my wife and have decided to go show my son's bike at Veags , so I'm taking off in a few hrs. we are taking our grandson with us   ,  I can not tell you how much I miss my son Bird right now , I'm 43 years old , and my heart as a man has never hurted like this before , its a really bad feeeling to have lost our son so young , I still wait up for him to come home , I do still have my wife and 3 other kids that I need to care for along with my grandson, I think the rason that we are still going to Veags ,is cause I think my son Bird would of wanted us to go , I really hope his bike places out there , it would mean alot to me right now .......  I do know this , cause my heart tells me this , I know he is in a way better place now , he will never see darkness or have to fear anything nor fight with anybody ever againg , he is in peace with god now , and I do know that one of these days I will see and be with him againg    :tears:  :angel: I miss you and love you very much my son ,Bird ........
> *


was awesome to get to meet you in person. and even better to watch you walk to the stage to get your plaque


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 13 2008, 11:26 PM~11855639
> *was awesome to get to meet you in person.  and even better to watch you walk to the stage to get your plaque
> *


that is one award I will never forget .........


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Going to this weekend's Vegas show is one that I will never forget. Everytime that I would go to a major show, my son Bird would call me to see if the bike had placed or I would call him to let him know. On the score card I put his name (Bird) on it and when they did the awards and called his name out; that he had won second place in semi,it brought tears to my eyes. It was very emotional for me to go get his award. I wanted to call him so bad on the phone to let him know that we had taken another award. I kept looking up in the sky because in my heart i knew he was watching with a big smile. I could not stop crying, I must have cried for an hour non-stop. I miss my son, but in my heart I know that I will see him again.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" 2nd Place Semi - Super Show Veags 2008


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My grandson ,Little Sergio and I


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 14 2008, 06:48 PM~11862559
> *My grandson ,Little Sergio and I
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC BRO  CONGRATS AGAIN HOMIE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

did he win best murals?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 14 2008, 08:44 PM~11864792
> *did he win best murals?
> *


no , sweet n sour did , I beat him at phoenix and San Berdo. and I did not have the credit bord at both the shows , oh well ,next time


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 14 2008, 08:50 PM~11864852
> *no , sweet n sour did , I beat him at phoenix and San Berdo. oh well ,next time
> *


  Its all good your bicycle clean :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 14 2008, 08:53 PM~11864883
> * Its all good your bicycle clean :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 15 2008, 06:50 AM~11864852
> *no , sweet n sour did , I beat him at phoenix and San Berdo. and I did not have the credit bord at both the shows ,  oh well ,next time
> *


It happens  Yeah there's next year bro.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 14 2008, 11:22 PM~11865225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got yourself 3 trophies there buddy


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 14 2008, 05:47 PM~11862546
> *"Twisted Habit" 2nd Place Semi - Super Show Veags 2008
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN HOMIE IM KINDA SURPRISED THAT YOU DIDNT WIN FIRST :angry: BUT THEN AGAIN ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT DISERVED FIRST DIDNT GET IT BUT THERES ALWAYS NEXT YEAR HOMIE AS LONG AS YOU GOT TONS OF TROPHIES AND A SICK ASS BIKE ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin: GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND ALL OF YOUR FAMILY I CANT IMAGINE THE PAIN AND LOSS OF YOUR SON BUT NOW HES RESTING IN PEACE AND I KNOW HES INA BETTER PLACE AND YOU DONT HAVE TO NO LONGER WORRY ABOUT HIM BECAUSE YOULL KNOW HELL BE OKAY  STAY UP HOMIE AND HOPE TO MEET YOU SOON AND SEE THAT BIKE :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2008, 10:03 PM~11865757
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN HOMIE IM KINDA SURPRISED THAT YOU DIDNT WIN FIRST  :angry: BUT THEN AGAIN ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT DISERVED FIRST DIDNT GET IT BUT THERES ALWAYS NEXT YEAR HOMIE AS LONG AS YOU GOT TONS OF TROPHIES AND A SICK ASS BIKE ITS ALL GOOD  :biggrin: GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND ALL OF YOUR FAMILY I CANT IMAGINE THE PAIN AND LOSS OF YOUR SON BUT NOW HES RESTING IN PEACE AND I KNOW HES INA BETTER PLACE AND YOU DONT HAVE TO NO LONGER WORRY ABOUT HIM BECAUSE YOULL KNOW HELL BE OKAY   STAY UP HOMIE AND HOPE TO MEET YOU SOON AND SEE THAT BIKE  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

These where the last parts Bird and I had done , we had talked about getting theses done for the Vegas show , every time we had parts done , we both would talk about it , going to be really hard now with him not here about getting any parts done


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE THOSE CAME OUT FUCKING NICE :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2008, 07:07 PM~11874084
> *DAM HOMIE THOSE CAME OUT FUCKING NICE  :cheesy:
> *


X2 CARNAL


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 14 2008, 10:50 PM~11864852
> *no , sweet n sour did , I beat him at phoenix and San Berdo. and I did not have the credit bord at both the shows ,  oh well ,next time
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 didnt know that, thats the bike that beat me, and i knew he had me on murals but didnt know he took BEST murals...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 16 2008, 06:51 AM~11879364
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 didnt know that, thats the bike that beat me, and i knew he had me on murals but didnt know he took BEST murals...
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Just in case you missed it 
Before  









After :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

look at who I ran into at the Vegas show this past weekend  , Fonzy and I at the show


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - Best Of Show - Viejitos Bike Club Bike Show - 10-19-08


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2008, 11:10 PM~11913953
> *"Twisted Habit" - Best Of Show - Viejitos Bike Club Bike Show - 10-19-08
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My grandson taking 2nd place in pedal cars


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My daughter Nichole taking 2nd place in Radical  
1st time taking the bike that I won on the raffle to a show


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2008, 09:10 PM~11913953
> *"Twisted Habit" - Best Of Show - Viejitos Bike Club Bike Show - 10-19-08
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON UR WIN HOMIE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I think that every time my son's bike (Bird) wins , I'm gona cry now :tears: :angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Dont you have some gold wheels? Throw them on there


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2008, 09:20 PM~11914059
> *Dont you have some gold wheels? Throw them on there
> *


I was gona ........ but the rims match the color of the frame , rims are also painted


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thats right.


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2008, 09:20 PM~11914050
> *I think that every time my son's bike (Bird) wins , I'm gona cry now  :tears:  :angel:
> *


THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT SERGIO.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: LocoSoCal, ROLLERZ ONLY L.A., JUSTDEEZ, Artistics.TX, LIL PHX, lowdhotchkiss, POISON 831, sureñosbluez, FunkytownRoller,ROLLER13

It's really cool to see people that care , it makes it better for me right now , THANKS !!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2008, 11:21 PM~11914067
> *I was gona ........ but the rims match the color of the frame , rims are also painted
> *


but you know juan, he knows it all.....thats why his shit still aint done :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2008, 09:10 PM~11913953
> *"Twisted Habit" - Best Of Show - Viejitos Bike Club Bike Show - 10-19-08
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2008, 10:24 PM~11914094
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: LocoSoCal, ROLLERZ ONLY L.A., JUSTDEEZ, Artistics.TX, LIL PHX, lowdhotchkiss, POISON 831, sureñosbluez, FunkytownRoller,ROLLER13
> 
> ...


   CONGRATS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the rims on the bike now , I was gona put the gold ones on , but I'm gona save them for the new bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 19 2008, 11:24 PM~11914103
> *but you know juan, he knows it all.....thats why his shit still aint done  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Shut up joto. I KNOW IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2008, 09:24 PM~11914094
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: LocoSoCal, ROLLERZ ONLY L.A., JUSTDEEZ, Artistics.TX, LIL PHX, lowdhotchkiss, POISON 831, sureñosbluez, FunkytownRoller,ROLLER13
> 
> ...


GOT UR BACK BROTHER......


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2008, 09:26 PM~11914123
> *Shut up joto. I KNOW IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2008, 11:24 PM~11914094
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: LocoSoCal, ROLLERZ ONLY L.A., JUSTDEEZ, Artistics.TX, LIL PHX, lowdhotchkiss, POISON 831, sureñosbluez, FunkytownRoller,ROLLER13
> 
> ...


DEEP


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2008, 11:26 PM~11914123
> *Shut up joto. I KNOW IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ill be sure to call you on saturday when john gets here, so you can go get some more cigarrettes for us.... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Congrats Sergio!! We know Bird is looking down on you right now with a big smile!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 19 2008, 09:30 PM~11914157
> *Congrats Sergio!! We know Bird is looking down on you right now with a big smile!!! :thumbsup:
> *


I can feel that he is


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 19 2008, 11:29 PM~11914148
> *ill be sure to call you on saturday when john gets here, so you can go get some more cigarrettes for us.... :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Got Jokes hoe!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

welp , I need to get to bed , got work in the mornning


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I will be making a topic for my grandson "Build Up Pedal Car" this weekend ,


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"What Up Rollerz"


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Today marks the first month that God called for our son Bird


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2008, 10:03 PM~11865757
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN HOMIE IM KINDA SURPRISED THAT YOU DIDNT WIN FIRST  :angry: BUT THEN AGAIN ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT DISERVED FIRST DIDNT GET IT BUT THERES ALWAYS NEXT YEAR HOMIE AS LONG AS YOU GOT TONS OF TROPHIES AND A SICK ASS BIKE ITS ALL GOOD  :biggrin: GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND ALL OF YOUR FAMILY I CANT IMAGINE THE PAIN AND LOSS OF YOUR SON BUT NOW HES RESTING IN PEACE AND I KNOW HES INA BETTER PLACE AND YOU DONT HAVE TO NO LONGER WORRY ABOUT HIM BECAUSE YOULL KNOW HELL BE OKAY   STAY UP HOMIE AND HOPE TO MEET YOU SOON AND SEE THAT BIKE  :cheesy:
> *


what you just said , means ALOT to me , THANKS !!!!!  :tears:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 24 2008, 09:32 AM~11961804
> *Today marks the first month that God called for our son Bird
> *


 :angel:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 25 2008, 06:26 AM~11969523
> *what you just said , means ALOT to me , THANKS !!!!!    :tears:
> *


EY SERGIO WHERE ALL HERE FOR YOU HOMIE AND YOUR WELCOME  QUE DESCANSE EN PAZ  :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 25 2008, 11:13 AM~11970719
> *EY SERGIO WHERE ALL HERE FOR YOU HOMIE AND YOUR WELCOME   QUE DESCANSE EN PAZ    :angel:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup everybody ,my wife and I had my grandson's 1st birthday party this past Saturday , just wanted to share a few pic's with you all. I really,really wish my son Bird was here with us :tears: :tears: :tears: , but I do know he was here , but in our hearts


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Not to let everybody carry my baggage...... But I must of had one of my worst days today at work :angry: , it'sreally hard to handle my son passing away , I have been crying now everyday , thats 33 days , everyday crying :tears: :tears: :tears: , my heart hurts like there is a knife in it , this really SUCKS !!!!!!!!! I almost quite my part time job today :angry: , it's really hard right now working two jobs , last week at my full time job , I almost ok'd a 25k job (wrong)  it's hard to focus on things right now ,especially at work , I know , everybody says" in time things get better" , but it won't ever get better for my family and I  , I don't mean to let everybody know what my family and are going through right now , just wanted to let some steam out :tears: :tears:  , I think alot of this , is that my grandson just turn one year old two weeks ago , my son , Bird , that is the only he was talking about , about the party , when we did have the party , it was HARD for my wife and I not to have him (Bird) here with us , yeah , I know , he was looking from above , but ........... it's not the same


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 14 2008, 05:48 PM~11862559
> *My grandson ,Little Sergio and I
> 
> 
> ...


god bless you bRO !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 28 2008, 02:08 PM~11995562
> *Not to let everybody carry my baggage...... But I must of had one of my worst days today at work  :angry: , it'sreally hard to handle my son passing away , I have been crying now everyday , thats 33 days , everyday crying :tears:  :tears: :tears: , my heart hurts like there is a knife in it , this really SUCKS !!!!!!!!! I almost quite my part time job today :angry:  , it's really hard right now working two jobs , last week at my full time job , I almost ok'd a 25k job (wrong)   it's hard to focus on things right now ,especially at work , I know , everybody says" in time things get better" , but it won't ever get better for my family and I   , I don't mean to let everybody know what my family and are going through right now , just wanted to let some steam out  :tears: :tears:  , I think alot of this , is that my grandson just turn one year old two weeks ago , my son , Bird , that is the only he was talking about , about the party , when we did have the party , it was HARD for my wife and I not to have him (Bird) here with us , yeah , I know , he was looking from above , but ........... it's not the same
> *


I cant even imagine what your going thru bro. I think about loosing one of my brothers (very close to them)every day and it hurts just thinking of it. I know nothing I can say will make you feel better or bring your son back. I will say keep your head up and stay positive. I aint no doctor nor have I ever considered it, but maybe it might be time for you to go speak with a therapist. I am only saying so because I have heard that in hard times its best to just have some one who is trained to listen to you about your loss. I say this because this is probably what I would do. Man I cant imagine loosing a close loved one.  Stay up Sergio.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 07:31 PM~11999965
> *I cant even imagine what your going thru bro. I think about loosing one of my brothers (very close to them)every day and it hurts just thinking of it. I know nothing I can say will make you feel better or bring your son back. I will say keep your head up and stay positive. I aint no doctor nor have I ever considered it, but maybe it might be time for you to go speak with a therapist. I am only saying so because I have heard that in hard times its best to just have some one who is trained to listen to you about your loss. I say this because this is probably what I would do. Man I cant imagine loosing a close loved one.   Stay up Sergio.
> *


I do talk to my therapist , I talk to him everyday , best of all , he is free of charge , I talk to him ,and I listen with my heart , my therapist. name is , God


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 28 2008, 12:08 PM~11995562
> *Not to let everybody carry my baggage...... But I must of had one of my worst days today at work  :angry: , it'sreally hard to handle my son passing away , I have been crying now everyday , thats 33 days , everyday crying :tears:  :tears: :tears: , my heart hurts like there is a knife in it , this really SUCKS !!!!!!!!! I almost quite my part time job today :angry:  , it's really hard right now working two jobs , last week at my full time job , I almost ok'd a 25k job (wrong)   it's hard to focus on things right now ,especially at work , I know , everybody says" in time things get better" , but it won't ever get better for my family and I   , I don't mean to let everybody know what my family and are going through right now , just wanted to let some steam out  :tears: :tears:  , I think alot of this , is that my grandson just turn one year old two weeks ago , my son , Bird , that is the only he was talking about , about the party , when we did have the party , it was HARD for my wife and I not to have him (Bird) here with us , yeah , I know , he was looking from above , but ........... it's not the same
> *


stay up sergio you got my prayers  
btw beautiful birthday party and nice cake for the lil one


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 29 2008, 12:40 PM~12006764
> *stay up sergio you got my prayers
> btw beautiful birthday party and nice cake for the lil one
> *


Thanks


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

From Lilttel Sergio , Have A Safe And Fun Holoowen


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 29 2008, 09:20 PM~12009704
> *From Lilttel Sergio , Have A Safe And Fun Holoowen
> 
> 
> ...




you too lil homie


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 29 2008, 10:23 AM~12005561
> *I do talk to my therapist , I talk to him everyday , best of all , he is free of charge , I talk to him ,and I listen with my heart , my therapist. name is , God
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 29 2008, 12:23 PM~12005561
> *I do talk to my therapist , I talk to him everyday , best of all , he is free of charge , I talk to him ,and I listen with my heart , my therapist. name is , God
> *


That's cool man. Every one has their way with dealing with grief.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 29 2008, 10:10 PM~12012176
> *That's cool man. Every one has their way with dealing with grief.
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I got some GREAT news !!!! next year , in April if all goes good , "Twisted Habit" , Bird's bike , should be featured in Lowrider Magazine  , the reason why in April , my wife wants it on that month ,cause that is Bird's birthday month , April 22nd  I'm trying to stay busy , with work,house things, and things to honor my son's memories ..........


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 31 2008, 11:22 AM~12025779
> *I got some GREAT news !!!! next year , in April if all goes good , "Twisted Habit" , Bird's bike , should be featured in Lowrider Magazine   , the reason why in April , my wife wants it on that month ,cause that is Bird's birthday month , April 22nd   I'm trying to stay busy , with work,house things, and things to honor my son's memories ..........
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 31 2008, 11:22 AM~12025779
> *I got some GREAT news !!!! next year , in April if all goes good , "Twisted Habit" , Bird's bike , should be featured in Lowrider Magazine   , the reason why in April , my wife wants it on that month ,cause that is Bird's birthday month , April 22nd   I'm trying to stay busy , with work,house things, and things to honor my son's memories ..........
> *


 :0 :0   :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 31 2008, 01:24 PM~12025791
> *:0  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


damn, April 22nd, thats my Grandma's and my lil cousin's birthday...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 29 2008, 06:20 PM~12009704
> *From Lilttel Sergio , Have A Safe And Fun Holoowen
> 
> 
> ...


YO bRO IF YOU NEED ANY THING ,
JUST GIVE ME A HALLA bRO !
YOUR SON'S PICTURE IS IN MY LIVING ROOM !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Oct 31 2008, 01:55 PM~12027228
> *:0  :0      :wow:  :wow:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 31 2008, 02:07 PM~12027336
> *damn, April 22nd, thats my Grandma's and my lil cousin's birthday...
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 31 2008, 02:12 PM~12027382
> *YO bRO IF YOU NEED ANY THING ,
> JUST GIVE ME A HALLA bRO !
> YOUR SON'S PICTURE IS IN MY LIVING ROOM !
> *


Thanks !!!  :tears:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 31 2008, 11:22 AM~12025779
> *I got some GREAT news !!!! next year , in April if all goes good , "Twisted Habit" , Bird's bike , should be featured in Lowrider Magazine   , the reason why in April , my wife wants it on that month ,cause that is Bird's birthday month , April 22nd   I'm trying to stay busy , with work,house things, and things to honor my son's memories ..........
> *


 :cheesy: cant wait !!! Ive liked this bike ever since i saw it and talked to you and youre wife at the tustin show last year and you can tell that you had a passion for the bike . iam glad this bike is magazine quality ! 

this is when i first saw it !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 31 2008, 06:30 PM~12029192
> *:cheesy:  cant wait !!! Ive liked this bike ever since i saw it and talked to you and youre wife at the tustin show last year and you can tell that you had a passion for the bike . iam glad this bike is magazine quality !
> 
> this is when i first saw it !
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

From The Rodriguez Family , Happy Halloween


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife and I would like to Thank !!!! HAGCustoms (Brian), D-Twist (Darin) , for sending us this really cool looking Badge , can't wait to get it platted and on the bike


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

welp....... now with 2008 winding down , next thing I'm gona do on "Twisted Habit" , is I'm gona finish the display , gona take some time of from shows , get it ready for 2009 ,now with Bird in heaven , its gona be really hard to do any updates to the bike , cause him and I would always discuss together any updates to the bike , I'm gona start my grandson's pedal car , "Twisted Pedal" by end of this month 
These where the last parts Bird and I talked about getting done for the bike


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*My wife and I would like to Thank !!!! HAGCustoms (Brian), D-Twist (Darin) , for sending us this really cool looking Badge , can't wait to get it platted and on the bike *  










You are very welcome. :biggrin: 
Nice close up pic!!


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 31 2008, 12:22 PM~12025779
> *I got some GREAT news !!!! next year , in April if all goes good , "Twisted Habit" , Bird's bike , should be featured in Lowrider Magazine   , the reason why in April , my wife wants it on that month ,cause that is Bird's birthday month , April 22nd   I'm trying to stay busy , with work,house things, and things to honor my son's memories ..........
> *


Right on Man, I look forward to seeing it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 4 2008, 06:51 AM~12055259
> *My wife and I would like to Thank !!!! HAGCustoms (Brian), D-Twist (Darin) , for sending us this really cool looking Badge , can't wait to get it platted and on the bike
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE !
RIP 
BIRD


----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Nov 4 2008, 05:51 PM~12061210
> *REAL NICE !
> RIP
> BIRD
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Per Request  Im not a bad guy 1904  :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 03:35 PM~12071823
> *how did he die?
> *


 :rant: 

MAY HE REST IN PEACE :angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 5 2008, 05:06 PM~12072563
> *:rant:
> 
> MAY HE REST IN PEACE  :angel:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 11:56 PM~12077443
> *:dunno:
> *


...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 5 2008, 11:58 PM~12077459
> *...
> *


x2


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Artistics.TX @ Nov 5 2008, 03:35 PM) 
*how did he die?*

Juan ........ I just worked 70 hrs this week ....... I'm tired as hell , but I see you keep asking how my son died ......... I will send you a PM ...... later ...... :uh: ,right now I need to get some rest .............


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 5 2008, 04:06 PM~12072563
> *:rant:
> 
> MAY HE REST IN PEACE  :angel:
> *


Thanks


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 7 2008, 02:37 PM~12091596
> *QUOTE(Artistics.TX @ Nov 5 2008, 03:35 PM)
> how did he die?
> 
> ...


SEE JUAN THIS IS WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT :uh: I DIDNT WANT TO PUT YOUR ASS ON BLAST FOO BUT WHY ARE YOU ASKING A DUMB ASS QUESTION LIKE THAT?? IS NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS, THATS THE REASON I WENT AT IT ON THE PMS SOMEONE HAD TO PUT YOUR ASS ON CHECK :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 8 2008, 09:09 AM~12097861
> *Thanks
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Per request


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 8 2008, 08:29 PM~12101331
> *get the fuck outher with that shit. we have already discussed this. Its old. If you really have a problem with it. I will be in SO CAL next year come visit. nuff said. I already apologized to serge for my HUMAN CURIOSITY!
> *


LOL TRUST ME YOULL HEAR SOMETHING FROM ME AND THIS IS COMING FROM A FOO WHOS DONE TIME, WHOS BEEN ON THE FUCKING RUN FROM THE PIGS, AND SOMEONE THAT SHOWS RESPECT TO A PERSON WHO HAS LOST ALOT, AND IM GLAD YOU APOLIZE MAYBE THAT WAY YOULL GROW THE FUCK UP AND ACT YOUR FUCKING AGE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 8 2008, 08:33 PM~12101368
> *:happysad:
> *


OH NOW YOURE KISSING MY ASS, NAH HOMIE IT AINT GONNA BE LIKE THAT FUCK YOU!!! ESE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Per Request


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Per requesr


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 8 2008, 08:38 PM~12101405
> *Juvi dont count playa. Go ahead and be proud of the fact that you fucked up your life young! Just cus I act a fool on the  INTERNET!
> *


WELL COMPARING MY LIFE TO YOURS, YOU LIFE IS A FUCKING JOKE, BUT YOU SAY YOURE FROM THE HOOD??? LOL WHAT HOOD FOO DONT MAKE ME LAUGH, YOU EVER BEEN TO THE COUNTY HOMIE LOL YEAH GET YOUR ASS STARED DOWN BUT YOURE RIGHT ABOUT ONE THING THIS IS THE INTERNET SO ENOUGHT OF THIS SHIT IMA DROP IT BUT IMA BRING IT UP WHEN I SEE YOUR PUNK ASS AND I AINT GOT TIME TO SIT AROUND WITH YOU WACK ASS FOO ALL THIS I WANT YOU TO TELL ME WHEN YOU SEE ME FOO YOULL SEE HOW ILL REACT...ENOUGHT SAID


SORRY SERGIO ABOUT THIS DIDNT MEAN TO MESS UP YOUR TOPIC NO DISRESPECT TO YOU, YOUR BIKE AND YOUR SON MAY HE REST IN PEACE AND SORRY AGAIN ILL EDIT ALL MY POST


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Per request


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 8 2008, 08:47 PM~12101485
> *LOL yeah ok PLAYA you know who I am fuck what you heard lil homie.  LOL Be cool Playa. Be a lil gangsta have fun dont let the streets take you PLAYA
> When you need some advice come holla at me Ill guide ya!
> *


LOL ARE YOU SERIOUS ADVICE???? FROM WHO A PERSON THAT CANT SHOW RESPECT TO SOMEONE THAT HAS A LOSS??? A PERSON THAT ASK STUPID QUESTIONS LIFE A CHILD??? FUCK NO HOMIE WHAT STRESS??? YOU MUST BE TRIPPIN OKAY AND PLAYA?? SWEAR HOMIE STOP KISSING MY ASS I ALREADY SAID FUCK YOU!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Per request


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

RIP BIRD!

Sorry for the disrespect Sergio


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Today was my son's Birthday  , Steven ,he is 19th today :cheesy: , it was sad not to have my son Bird with us today :tears: , but we as a family know where he is today :angel: in our hearts he will always be with us  ............


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

maybe later tomorrow I will reply back on the last few things said in this topic , but right now , no ........... nobody can understand what my family and I are going through right now , TRUST me , you would have no idea ...... the only thing that I could tell you is that our hearts are broken ,and they can NEVER be fixed ever againg , no matter what anybody says , so please respect our grief and our privacy for now


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place Mild Custom - TRAFFIC CC Car Show - 1-09-08


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 9 2008, 10:13 PM~12108351
> *"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place Mild Custom - TRAFFIC CC Car Show -  1-09-08
> 
> 
> ...


congrats!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Candy Girl" - 3rd Place Full Custom - TRAFFIC CC Car Show - 1-09-08


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i think youre girls bike would look cool with the front fender put regular my .02 

bike look's better and better every time i see it


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 08:17 PM~12108401
> *
> 
> i think youre girls bike would look cool with the front fender put regular my .02
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 10:17 PM~12108401
> *
> 
> i think youre girls bike would look cool with the front fender put regular my .02
> ...


i agree with the mofo...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2008, 08:36 PM~12108602
> *i agree with the mofo...
> *


i agree with this mofo


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

i think youre girls bike would look cool with the front fender put regular my .02 <------- ?????


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

my 2 cents or opinion


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 9 2008, 10:48 PM~12108716
> *i think youre girls bike would look cool with the front fender put regular my .02 <------- ?????
> *


2 cents...lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Congrats on the win Sergio


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 9 2008, 09:13 PM~12108351
> *"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place Mild Custom - TRAFFIC CC Car Show -  1-09-08
> 
> 
> ...


I KNEW YOULL DO IT WHAT I TELL YOU :biggrin: CONGRATS AGAIN HOMIE AND IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU BY THE WAY SERGIO SEE YOU NEXT TIME


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 9 2008, 08:13 PM~12108351
> *"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place Mild Custom - TRAFFIC CC Car Show -  1-09-08
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON THE WINS HOMIE... WELL DESERVED uffin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 08:50 PM~12108745
> *my 2 cents or opinion
> *


ohhhh doh ,


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 9 2008, 08:13 PM~12108351
> *"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place Mild Custom - TRAFFIC CC Car Show -  1-09-08
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 9 2008, 09:00 PM~12108850
> *Congrats on the win Sergio
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 9 2008, 09:29 PM~12109225
> *I KNEW YOULL DO IT WHAT I TELL YOU  :biggrin: CONGRATS AGAIN HOMIE AND IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU BY THE WAY SERGIO SEE YOU NEXT TIME
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 9 2008, 10:59 PM~12110031
> *CONGRATS ON THE WINS HOMIE... WELL DESERVED uffin:
> *


Thank You


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

got to meet NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Geroge) at the show , very,vey cool dude , I'm really glad I got to meet you and talked to you at the show ,stay cool  :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

NINETEEN.O.FOUR ,socios b.c. prez, bad news and I at TREAFFIC CC Car Show


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Poison 831 (Carlos) and I at TRAFFIC CC Car Show


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 10 2008, 10:24 PM~12118547
> *NINETEEN.O.FOUR ,socios b.c. prez, bad news and I at TREAFFIC CC Car Show
> 
> 
> ...


PHOTO SHOP TIME :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife Jackie , my daughter Nichole , my grandson Little Sergio and I


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollerz Only


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I got these Rollerz Only members shirts for my wife and my daughter , going to get my son and I some next week


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 10 2008, 08:24 PM~12118547
> *NINETEEN.O.FOUR ,socios b.c. prez, bad news and I at TREAFFIC CC Car Show
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it. I didnt know that was you. I was going to ask Sergio who you were but I had to leave. :banghead:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 10 2008, 08:25 PM~12118567
> *Poison 831 (Carlos) and I at TRAFFIC CC Car Show
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS COO TALKING TO U AGAIN HOMIE... HOPE TO SEE U SOON AT ANOTHER SHOW  ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2008, 08:39 PM~12118829
> *Damn it. I didnt know that was you. I was going to ask Sergio who you were but I had to leave.  :banghead:
> *


  next time


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 10 2008, 10:47 PM~12120850
> *IT WAS COO TALKING TO U AGAIN HOMIE... HOPE TO SEE U SOON AT ANOTHER SHOW  ...
> *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 10 2008, 08:24 PM~12118547
> *NINETEEN.O.FOUR ,socios b.c. prez, bad news and I at TREAFFIC CC Car Show
> 
> 
> ...


kenny should get a fine for not wearing his ShotCallerS shirt to the show... :angry: 














:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 11 2008, 11:03 PM~12132139
> *kenny should get a fine for not wearing his ShotCallerS shirt to the show... :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


need a new "bigger" one


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 12 2008, 12:10 AM~12132211
> *need a new "bigger" one
> *


you had no problem with that lil ass shirt. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2008, 11:12 PM~12132229
> *you had no problem with that lil ass shirt. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: sorry i dont wear xxxxxl yet


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 10 2008, 08:34 PM~12118743
> *I got these Rollerz Only members shirts  for my wife and my daughter , going to get my son and I  some next week
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for no more bullshit in loco's topic


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 12 2008, 12:31 AM~12132406
> *:uh:  sorry i dont wear xxxxxl yet
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Nov 10 2008, 09:21 PM~12118495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 11 2008, 11:03 PM~12132139
> *kenny should get a fine for not wearing his ShotCallerS shirt to the show... :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats why I didnt know who he was when he came up to me.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 11 2008, 11:03 PM~12132139
> *kenny should get a fine for not wearing his ShotCallerS shirt to the show... :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah ,$10000 fine !! ,pay up NOW !!! :biggrin: plus another $10000 fine !!! for that shirt , there are kids at the show :biggrin: I was going to edit the pic , before I posted it


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 11 2008, 11:32 PM~12132416
> *ttt for no more bullshit in loco's topic
> *


x2 , no drama here , that is what PM's are for


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I can tell you all this , for me talking to to George (NINETEEN.O.FOUR ) in one day at the show , for his age , he is very mature and very cool , looks like he gots a good head on his shoulder


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 12 2008, 12:03 PM~12135089
> *I can tell you all this , for me talking to to George (NINETEEN.O.FOUR ) in one day at the show , for his age , he is very mature and very cool , looks like he gots a good head on his shoulder
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ALOT HOMIE, NOBODYS TOLD ME THAT BEFORE BUT HEARING STUFF LIKE THAT MAKES ME WANNA KEEP DOING GOOD THANKS ALOT SERGIO  AND IT WAS SO SICK!! MEETING YOU AT THE SHOW HOMIE IM SO GLAD I GOT TO MEET YOU AND ILL SEE YOU IN THE NEXT SHOW NICE TALKING TO THE OWNER OF THE BIKE I LOOK UP TO :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 12 2008, 06:36 PM~12139185
> *THANKS ALOT HOMIE, NOBODYS TOLD ME THAT BEFORE BUT HEARING STUFF LIKE THAT MAKES ME WANNA KEEP DOING GOOD THANKS ALOT SERGIO   AND IT WAS SO SICK!! MEETING YOU AT THE SHOW HOMIE IM SO GLAD I GOT TO MEET YOU AND ILL SEE YOU IN THE NEXT SHOW NICE TALKING TO THE OWNER OF THE BIKE I LOOK UP TO  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not the owner of the bike , I just show it , the owner is my son , Bird ,now that he is in heaven , it's my grandson's bike now


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:wave: sergio. bike looks good.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 12 2008, 11:03 AM~12135089
> *I can tell you all this , for me talking to to George (NINETEEN.O.FOUR ) in one day at the show , for his age , he is very mature and very cool , looks like he gots a good head on his shoulder
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH HE DOES SERG !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 12 2008, 06:36 PM~12139185
> *THANKS ALOT HOMIE, NOBODYS TOLD ME THAT BEFORE BUT HEARING STUFF LIKE THAT MAKES ME WANNA KEEP DOING GOOD THANKS ALOT SERGIO   AND IT WAS SO SICK!! MEETING YOU AT THE SHOW HOMIE IM SO GLAD I GOT TO MEET YOU AND ILL SEE YOU IN THE NEXT SHOW NICE TALKING TO THE OWNER OF THE BIKE I LOOK UP TO  :biggrin:
> *


AWW BRO !
YOU FORGOT YOUR BOY PAULE !!!!
LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Nov 13 2008, 03:57 PM~12147868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA NAH EVEN HOMIE YOU STILL MY DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 13 2008, 03:34 PM~12148210
> *:wave: sergio. bike looks good.
> *


Thanks !!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 13 2008, 09:15 PM~12151675
> * MAY HE REST IN PEACE BUT ITS STILL A SICK ASS BIKE  :cheesy: YEAH I MET THE NEW LIL OWNER  :biggrin: TTT FOR A TIGHT ASS BIKE
> HAHAHA NAH EVEN HOMIE YOU STILL MY DOGG  :biggrin:
> *


i know lil bro !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

WHATS UP SERG?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 11 2008, 11:03 PM~12132139
> *kenny should get a fine for not wearing his ShotCallerS shirt to the show... :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


AND FOR NOT SHAVING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 19 2008, 11:55 AM~12201470
> *AND FOR NOT SHAVING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP SERGIO HOWS IT BEEN GOING


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2008, 08:56 AM~12252576
> *WHATS UP SERGIO HOWS IT BEEN GOING
> *


it's going , it's hard right now for my family and I with the holidays coming up with out my son Bird :tears: we miss him ALOT !!! holidays will never be the same for us , for all the young people here on Layitlow , always appreciate you'r family time together , love you'r parents, bothers,sisters and you'r families for ever


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 25 2008, 11:39 AM~12254019
> *it's going , it's hard right now for my family and I with the holidays coming up with out my son Bird  :tears: we miss him ALOT !!! holidays will never be the same for us , for all the young people here on Layitlow , always appreciate you'r family time together , love you'r parents, bothers,sisters and you'r families for ever
> *


thats rite man always try to spend every single minute with ur loving family...nothing else better then FAMILIA...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 25 2008, 12:39 PM~12254019
> *it's going , it's hard right now for my family and I with the holidays coming up with out my son Bird  :tears: we miss him ALOT !!! holidays will never be the same for us , for all the young people here on Layitlow , always appreciate you'r family time together , love you'r parents, bothers,sisters and you'r families for ever
> *


HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY DO WELL AND HANG IN THERE, I CANT IMAGINE WHAT YOU GUYS ARE GOING THRU BUT I WISH YOU THE BEST, I KNOW ITS NOT THE SAME WITHOUT YOUR SON BUT JUST REMEBER THATS HES LOOKING DOWN ON YOU ALL FROM THE SKY AND WITH ALL THE LOVE AND THINGS YOUR DOING FOR HIM HE MUST BE PROUD AND HAPPY  AND THANKS FOR THAT ADVICE ILL KEEP THAT IN MIND  WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY A GREAT THANKSGIVING


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 27 2008, 12:40 AM~12272217
> *HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY DO WELL AND HANG IN THERE, I CANT IMAGINE WHAT YOU GUYS ARE GOING THRU BUT I WISH YOU THE BEST, I KNOW ITS NOT THE SAME WITHOUT YOUR SON BUT JUST REMEBER THATS HES LOOKING DOWN ON YOU ALL FROM THE SKY AND WITH ALL THE LOVE AND THINGS YOUR DOING FOR HIM HE MUST BE PROUD AND HAPPY   AND THANKS FOR THAT ADVICE ILL KEEP THAT IN MIND   WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY A GREAT THANKSGIVING
> *


Thank You Very Much For Your Support !!! right now it means ALOT to me !!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

To My Son , Bird , With LOTS of Love , Have A Very Happy Thanksgiving In Heaven Today :tears: , Ask God To Take Care Of All Of Us :angel: Love Dad And Mom , Steven,Nichloas,Nichole And You'r Son , Little Sergio :angel: I Love And Miss You Very,Very Much :tears: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place - Pioneer High School Car Show - 12-06-08


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 6 2008, 08:37 PM~12355764
> *"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place - Pioneer High School Car Show - 12-06-08
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 6 2008, 08:37 PM~12355764
> *"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place - Pioneer High School Car Show - 12-06-08
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE ANOTHER WIN :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 7 2008, 12:22 AM~12357995
> *CONGRATS HOMIE ANOTHER WIN  :biggrin:
> *


Good Job Bird


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 7 2008, 02:19 AM~12358530
> *Good Job Bird
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: What's up Sergio :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 6 2008, 06:37 PM~12355764
> *"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place - Pioneer High School Car Show - 12-06-08
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 7 2008, 03:19 AM~12358530
> *Good Job Bird
> *


 :yes: HE MADE A SICK ASS BIKE :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 6 2008, 07:37 PM~12355764
> *"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place - Pioneer High School Car Show - 12-06-08
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 8 2008, 08:00 PM~12373243
> *:yes: HE MADE A SICK ASS BIKE  :cheesy:
> *


YES HE DID !!!!!   :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

you ask anybody that I have talk to at any shows , I never have taken any credit for "Twisted Habit" , I have always spoke about my son ,Bird , it is his bike, he build it and I showed it , he did go to some shows with me , now that he is in heaven :angel: :tears: , it is my grandson's bike , "Twisted Habit" will always be in the family , one of these days , I will be in heaven with Bird :angel:  , and my grandson , Little Bird , can show it wiht his son


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Got to start Little Bird young at the show's


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Dec 9 2008, 12:02 PM~12378939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEHA ITS TRUE BIRD WAS THE ONE THAT FIRST HAD IT AND HE GAVE THE IDEAS ON WHAT TO DO TO IT, II REMEMBER YOU SHOULD PICS OF HOW IT FIRST WAS AND NOW DAM LOOK AT IT A TIGHT ASS BIKE TAKING UP EVERY PRIZE IN THE SHOW :biggrin: YEAH HOMIE I KONW BIRD IS WATCHING DOWN ON ALL OF YOU AND HE MUST BE PROUD FOR EVERYTHING YOUR DOING, AND THATS TIGHT HOME A FAMILY BIKE KEEP ON PASSING IT DOWN  




> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 9 2008, 12:11 PM~12379012
> *Got to start Little Bird young at the show's
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR LIL BIRD :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :tears: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Bird on xmas four years ago with "Twisted Habit"  








Bird and I this summer 2008 , this was the last pic Bird and I took together, who would ever know it be with the bike :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Just Added To The Toy Drive !!!!! Many.Many Trophies To Be Giving Out !!! Lots Of Awards For Bikes :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:   :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - Best Of Show - Old Memories East Side Car Club Car Show - 12-14-08


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 14 2008, 08:42 PM~12429750
> *"Twisted Habit" - Best Of Show - Old Memories East Side Car Club Car Show - 12-14-08
> 
> 
> ...


Collecting them trophies/ Congrats :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 14 2008, 07:42 PM~12429750
> *"Twisted Habit" - Best Of Show - Old Memories East Side Car Club Car Show - 12-14-08
> 
> 
> ...


congrads bRO !
my daughter too up here !


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 14 2008, 08:42 PM~12429750
> *"Twisted Habit" - Best Of Show - Old Memories East Side Car Club Car Show - 12-14-08
> 
> 
> ...


DAM BEST OF SHOW :cheesy: CONGRATS ON ANOTHER WIN


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 14 2008, 09:25 PM~12430927
> *DAM BEST OF SHOW  :cheesy: CONGRATS ON ANOTHER WIN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 15 2008, 01:18 PM~12435069
> *:biggrin:
> *


HOW WAS THE TOYDRIVE :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 14 2008, 08:42 PM~12429750
> *"Twisted Habit" - Best Of Show - Old Memories East Side Car Club Car Show - 12-14-08
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS CARNAL


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 15 2008, 04:02 PM~12436952
> *HOW WAS THE TOYDRIVE  :cheesy:
> *


it was nice , the weather sucked  cold and some rain


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 15 2008, 05:35 PM~12437831
> *CONGRATS CARNAL
> *


Thanks


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Lowrider Magazine was gona come by Tuesday to do the photo shoot, but its raining really hard :angry: , so they gona come by Thursday , I'm really hoping for some nice weather


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 15 2008, 07:42 PM~12439339
> *Lowrider Magazine was gona come by Tuesday to do the photo shoot, but its raining really hard  :angry: , so they gona come by Thursday , I'm really hoping for some nice weather
> *


well deserved.congrats homie,hopefuuly the weather will brighten up :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 16 2008, 06:35 AM~12443528
> *well deserved.congrats homie,hopefuuly the weather will brighten up :yes:
> *


I really HOPE so , last week was really nice , this week really SUCKS !!! :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

LRM has asked me to find a few pic's of my son to use in the photo shoot , I found this one from last year :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: it hurts me alot that he is not here


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TO SERGIO , FAMILY & ROLLERZ ONLY.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 16 2008, 05:49 PM~12448859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You !!!! And A Merry Christmas To All The TRAFFIC CC Family


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Tomorrow LRM is coming by to do the photo shoot , BUT the weather *SUCKS* :angry: damn rain :banghead: please,please,please *NO* rain


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Dec 16 2008, 09:48 AM~12444074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK THE RAINS SUCKS :angry: GOOD LUCK WITH IT TOMORROW


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Hope the photo shot goes good seems pretty sunny today


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Woop,Woop,Woop !!! NO rain  :biggrin: :cheesy: LRM gona be here in a hour


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 18 2008, 09:54 AM~12465451
> *Woop,Woop,Woop !!! NO rain    :biggrin:  :cheesy:  LRM gona be here in a hour
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got home from doing the photo shoot with LRM    , I can't wait for it to come out !!!!!  :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:

And what better way to have the 1,000 reply on this topic with the *GREAT *news :thumbsup: , I just wish my son Bird was here to be in the photo shoot with his bike :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :tears:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Congrats on the photo shot


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 18 2008, 03:14 PM~12467578
> *Congrats on the photo shot
> *


Thanks !!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:thumbsup: Congrats on the photoshoot.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 18 2008, 03:58 PM~12467951
> *:thumbsup:  Congrats on the photoshoot.
> *


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 18 2008, 02:40 PM~12467282
> *I just got home from doing the photo shoot with LRM       , I can't wait for it to come out !!!!!      :0  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> 
> And what better way to have the 1,000 reply on this topic with the GREAT news  :thumbsup: , I just wish my son Bird was here to be in the photo shoot with his bike  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:
> *


 :cheesy: CONGRATS ON THE PHOTOSHOOT HOMIE


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

FELICICDADES ON THE PHOTOSHOOT!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 18 2008, 04:45 PM~12468370
> *:cheesy: CONGRATS ON THE PHOTOSHOOT HOMIE
> *


Thanks!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 18 2008, 04:52 PM~12468441
> *FELICICDADES ON THE PHOTOSHOOT!
> *


Gracias


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 18 2008, 03:40 PM~12467282
> *I just got home from doing the photo shoot with LRM       , I can't wait for it to come out !!!!!      :0  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> 
> And what better way to have the 1,000 reply on this topic with the GREAT news  :thumbsup: , I just wish my son Bird was here to be in the photo shoot with his bike  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:
> *


congrats big homie!!! welcome to the club


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 18 2008, 06:02 PM~12469044
> *congrats big homie!!!  welcome to the club
> *


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

:biggrin: Congrats on the photo shoot :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Dec 18 2008, 11:47 PM~12472764
> *:biggrin: Congrats on the photo shoot  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks !! this one is for my son Bird


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE THATS SICK :biggrin: CONGRATS WITH THE PHOTOSHOOT CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW IT COMES OUT :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 19 2008, 02:19 PM~12477093
> *DAM HOMIE THATS SICK  :biggrin: CONGRATS WITH THE PHOTOSHOOT CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW IT COMES OUT  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA A PARTY UP IN HERE :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 18 2008, 03:40 PM~12467282
> *I just got home from doing the photo shoot with LRM       , I can't wait for it to come out !!!!!      :0  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> 
> And what better way to have the 1,000 reply on this topic with the GREAT news  :thumbsup: , I just wish my son Bird was here to be in the photo shoot with his bike  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:
> ...


congrats carnal :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 19 2008, 10:59 PM~12481096
> *congrats carnal  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 19 2008, 10:56 PM~12481078
> *HAHAHA A PARTY UP IN HERE  :cheesy:
> *


somebody say party ?!?!?!?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: CONGRATS USO


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" 1st place - C.E.O.'S Car Crew & High Image Car Club Car Show 12-20-08


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 20 2008, 08:58 PM~12485632
> *"Twisted Habit" 1st place - C.E.O.'S Car Crew & High Image Car Club Car Show 12-20-08
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my grandson started walking today  :0 :cheesy: , I was soooo happy , but at the same time very sad  :tears: my son Bird would of been so happy and proud of him


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 21 2008, 01:27 AM~12488004
> *my grandson started walking today    :0  :cheesy:  , I was soooo happy , but at the same time very sad    :tears:  my son Bird would of been so happy and proud of him
> *


THATS TIGHT SEEIN UR GRANSON GROW BUT DAMN I KNOW U WOULD FEEL BETTER IF UR SON WAS THERE MAN! IM A YOUNG FATHER N I SPEND EVERY SINGLE MINUTE WIT MY LIL GIRL I KNOW IF I WOULD BE GONE MY PARENTS WOULD FEEL SAD BUT STAY STRONG HOMIE U DOING GREAT HOMIE SIEMPRE PARA DELANTE!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 21 2008, 07:04 PM~12492748
> *THATS TIGHT SEEIN UR GRANSON GROW BUT DAMN I KNOW U WOULD FEEL BETTER IF UR SON WAS THERE MAN! IM A YOUNG FATHER N I SPEND EVERY SINGLE MINUTE WIT MY LIL GIRL I KNOW IF I WOULD BE GONE MY PARENTS WOULD FEEL SAD BUT STAY STRONG HOMIE U DOING GREAT HOMIE SIEMPRE PARA DELANTE!
> *


Thank You For The Support ,right now my family and i need all the support we can get from everybody


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 22 2008, 09:14 AM~12497350
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 21 2008, 02:27 AM~12488004
> *my grandson started walking today    :0  :cheesy:  , I was soooo happy , but at the same time very sad    :tears:  my son Bird would of been so happy and proud of him
> *



Hey Sergio, your son aint gone homie he lives in your thought and everytime you hold lil sergio. its just a start all over with lil sergio. Just remember that we all are here for you. Take care, head up and see you one day homie.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 22 2008, 08:55 PM~12503347
> *Thank You For The Support ,right now my family and i need all the support we can get from everybody
> *


no problem homie!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 23 2008, 01:50 PM~12508703
> *Hey Sergio, your son aint gone homie he lives in your thought and everytime you hold lil sergio. its just a start all over with lil sergio. Just remember that we all are here for you. Take care, head up and see you one day homie.
> *


my wife and I , can't *Thank Everybody Enough For All The Support * , I know that in our hearts he lives , but ..... it just *HURTS ALOT* that he is not here :tears: :tears: :tears: once again , *THANK YOU !!!!!! *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

God bless you and your family and I'll be seeing you next year sometime.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To My Son Bird In His First Christmas In Heaven, From Dad, Mom, Steven, Nicholas, Nichole, Jamie and Your Son Little Sergio , We LOVE You And MISS You Very,Very Much !!!!!!! You Will ALWAYS Be In Our Hearts Ask God To Keep Us Strong And Safe. Till I See You Again , I Love You So Much Son *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my wife got me Rollerz Only shoes for xmas :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

keep your head up sergio. it sucks that bad things in life happen to good people.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i like the kicks. They pimp


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 26 2008, 11:56 AM~12530716
> *keep your head up sergio. it sucks that bad things in life happen to good people.
> *


Thanks


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 25 2008, 04:43 PM~12525591
> *my wife got me Rollerz Only shoes  for xmas  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

so whats the history on the bike? how did your son get into building the bike?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 26 2008, 09:19 PM~12533864
> *so whats the history on the bike? how did your son get into building the bike?
> *


at age 16 , he asked for a lowrider bike for christmas , said he wanted to join up a bike club , at first i did not want to get it for him , cause i was not sure what kind of club it would be , so i got it for him anyways , he use to ride the bike every where , to school,girlfreinds house all over the place. The following year , him and i went to a car show , there was lots of show bikes , and he told me he wanted to build a show bike, i told him that i would help him build one but it could not be a ride and show bike cause a show bike cost a lot of money to build , so he worked part time with me at work to come up with some of the money , once i saw that he was serious about the bike , i also helped him with money to build the bike. What makes "Twisted Habit" special is that every single part on the bike him and i put it toghter , we did not ever buy any parts all ready done , we had all the parts made to our liking. I first got the bike at a swapmeet for $150 as a xmas gift , then part by part is what you see now  now that he is with God , it's going to be really hard to do any updates to the bike with out him here to help me  that is why for now , im going to work on my grandson's pedal car(Twisted Pedal) and my daughters bike (Candy Girl) then maybe later , do some other updates to "Twisted Habit"  
This a pic of my son Bird on Christmas day with the bike


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I was going through some pic's , these are from last summer when I took my two son's Steven and Nicholas to New York for the 4th of July  , we was there for a full week , these pic's are at Yankee Stadium , Angles vs Yankees game


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

the king in my house , Little Sergio


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

RIP :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2008, 01:50 AM~12542350
> *RIP  :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:0  :biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :worship: :yes:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 28 2008, 02:48 AM~12542345
> *the king in my house , Little Sergio
> 
> 
> ...


*COWBOY FAN!!!*

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 27 2008, 09:48 AM~12536096
> *at age 16 , he asked for a lowrider bike for christmas , said he wanted to join up a bike club , at first i did not want to get it for him , cause i was not sure what kind of club it would be , so i got it for him anyways , he use to ride the bike every where , to school,girlfreinds house all over the place. The following year , him and i went to a car show , there was lots of show bikes , and he told me he wanted to build a show bike, i told him that i would help him build one but it could not be a ride and show bike cause a show bike cost a lot of money to build , so he worked part time with me at work to come up with some of the money , once i saw that he was serious about the bike , i also helped him with money to build the bike. What makes "Twisted Habit" special is that every single part on the bike him and i put it toghter , we did not ever buy any parts all ready done , we had all the parts made to our liking. I first got the bike at a swapmeet for $150 as a xmas gift , then part by part is what you see now    now that he is with God , it's going to be really hard to do any updates to the bike with out him here to help me    that is why for now , im going to work on my grandson's pedal car(Twisted Pedal) and my daughters bike (Candy Girl) then maybe later , do some other updates to "Twisted Habit"
> This a pic of my son Bird on Christmas day with the bike
> 
> ...


DAM I WISH MY DAD WOULD OF LIKED BIKES LIKE YOU, HE ALWAYS TALKS SHIT ABOUT HOW I SPEND MONEY AND THAT IM WAISTING MY TIME DOING THAT, HE DOESNT REALIZE THAT THIS IS THE ONLY THING THAT IS KEEPING ME STARIGHT AND OUT OF TROUBLE BUT OH WELL  THATS SO TIGHT THAT BOTH OF YOU WORKED TOGETHER ON IT, SO NOW WHEN PEOPLE LOOK AT THE BIKE THEYLL NOT ONLY THINK OF THE BIKE BUT THE TWO OWNERS AND HOW MUCH THEY WORKED ON IT  NO WONDER THE BIKE IS A SHOW WINNER EVERYTIME IS THE SICKEST :biggrin: AND MY FAVORITE :cheesy:, IT WOULD OF BEEN TIGHT IF I WOULD OF MET BIRD BUT HES INA BETTER PLACE RIGHT, SAFE AND SOUND AND NOW EVERYONE WILL KNOW ABOUT HIM CUZ OF YOU AND HIS BIKE  

RIP BIRD 



> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 29 2008, 02:59 PM~12552241
> *:0    :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :thumbsup:  :worship:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA DAM!!! SOME CLEAN ASS SHOES HOMIE LOOKS SICK :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

LRM has asked me to find a few pic's of my son to use in the photo shoot , I found this one from last year :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: it hurts me alot that he is not here  









my prayer still go out to you an your family bRO !


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

:wave:

To the top for a clean bike.

R.I.P. Bird !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2008, 09:16 PM~12555811
> *COWBOY FAN!!!
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


*NOT* , my son Bird got him this Cowboys jersey only cause Bird thought it was cool looking , it is the same jersey my wife and I put on my grandson for the Lowrider Magazine photo shoot , only cause Bird got it for my grandson's birthday . Little Sergio , gona be a Raiders fan :biggrin: , that cowboys jersey means alot to us (my family) cause Bird got it for my grandson for his birthday , two weeks before my grandson's birthday is when Bird was called from God :tears: :tears: :tears: , it was still in the package when my wife and I opened it for the photo shooot :tears: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> DAM I WISH MY DAD WOULD OF LIKED BIKES LIKE YOU, HE ALWAYS TALKS SHIT ABOUT HOW I SPEND MONEY AND THAT IM WAISTING MY TIME DOING THAT, HE DOESNT REALIZE THAT THIS IS THE ONLY THING THAT IS KEEPING ME STARIGHT AND OUT OF TROUBLE BUT OH WELL  THATS SO TIGHT THAT BOTH OF YOU WORKED TOGETHER ON IT, SO NOW WHEN PEOPLE LOOK AT THE BIKE THEYLL NOT ONLY THINK OF THE BIKE BUT THE TWO OWNERS AND HOW MUCH THEY WORKED ON IT  NO WONDER THE BIKE IS A SHOW WINNER EVERYTIME IS THE SICKEST :biggrin: AND MY FAVORITE :cheesy:, IT WOULD OF BEEN TIGHT IF I WOULD OF MET BIRD BUT HES INA BETTER PLACE RIGHT, SAFE AND SOUND AND NOW EVERYONE WILL KNOW ABOUT HIM CUZ OF YOU AND HIS BIKE
> 
> The main reason why I wanted to help Bird build Twisted Habit was so him and I could bond , me as a father of four , I always like to be really close to all my kids , it's hard when all four like very diff. things , my four kids are nothing alike , they are all very good kids , but they are all into diff things , like ................ my son Steven is 19 , he is going to collage to become a Police Officer  my son Nicholas is 16 , he loves to play baseball , he been playing from the age 9 , he plays for his high school and is very good  my daughter is 15 and wants to be a doctor  you know what they say , "diff strokes for diff folks


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my prayer still go out to you an your family bRO !
[/quote]
*Thank You Very Much Paule *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

raiders fan a?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 02:54 PM~12561937
> *raiders fan a?
> *


huh ??


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 27 2008, 04:40 PM~12537994
> *I was going through some pic's , these are from last summer when I took my two son's Steven and Nicholas to New York for the 4th of July   , we was there for a full week , these pic's are at Yankee Stadium , Angles vs Yankees game
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up when u come around here again bro ill show some  sweet places and chill around


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 30 2008, 03:49 PM~12562304
> *hit me up when u come around here again bro ill show some    sweet places and chill around
> *


 :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 30 2008, 09:15 PM~12564469
> *:0
> *


you where like 40 minutes from where i live :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I just wanted to wish everybody here on Layitlow a Happy New Years, may 2009 bring great things to you all , be safe and take care


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

EY SERGIO HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR AND SAME GOES TO YOUR FAMILY, STAY UP HOMIE AND THIS YEAR HAS BEEN SICK!! FOR TWISTED HABIT JUST WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE  


RIP BIRD :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks D-Twist  , cant wait to get them 24k gold platted


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

now with out having Bird here with us, it's very,very hard for me to do any more updates to Twisted Habit , last year (2008) we did *ALOT * of updates to the bike , every month we did something new to it , now that I have a Lowrider Car , I'm gona be working on my Regal and Candy Girl and Twisted Pedal , when the time is right , I will be making so more updates to *Twisted Habit *, I want to chance all the twisted parts to lazer cut parts  I have Taco and TonyO to help me with the updates , maybe for this years Vegas Super Show  , I want to get my grandson involved with the updates but he cant talk yet  , so if its not this year , for *SURE* next year , I will be also be working on a 3rd bike this year, I got a nice semi frame that I'm sending to John (SA Roller) to get painted this month


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

This past weekend I was voted to be Vice President of my chapter (South County,CA.) It is both a honor and a privilege to represent such a great car club like Rollerz Only. Now with the new year here (2009) I'm trying to stay busy in life with out my son Bird , its hard , very hard I'm trying to stay positive in life and with people in life around me , so that I can be supportive to my family  ,I don't want my mind to slow down cause that is when I get weak , I will *ALWAYS* think about Bird and he will always be in both my mind and most of all , in my heart  :angel: :angel: :angel:  ,I would like to thank *God* , my family and friends and all of the Rollerz Only Family for all of the support !!!!


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 28 2009, 02:02 PM~12837938
> *This past weekend I was voted to be Vice President of my chapter (South County,CA.)  It is both a honor and a privilege to represent such a great car club like Rollerz Only. Now with the new year here (2009) I'm trying to stay busy in life with out my son Bird , its hard , very hard I'm trying to stay positive in life and with people in life around me , so that I can be supportive to my family   ,I don't want my mind to slow down cause that is when I get weak , I will ALWAYS think about Bird and he will always be in both my mind and most of all , in my heart     :angel:  :angel:  :angel:   ,I would like to thank God , my family and friends and all of the Rollerz Only Family for all of the support !!!!
> *


CONGRATZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We are all here with you bRO. I know the feeling of being taken in to that roll, I couldnt visualize how things change for me that quick. Hopefully I get to meet you this year before VEGAS that way in VEGAS we can kick it.

Take care Sergio.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 28 2009, 01:10 PM~12838003
> *CONGRATZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> We are all here with you bRO. I know the feeling of being taken in to that roll, I couldnt visualize how things change for me that quick. Hopefully I get to meet you this year before VEGAS that way in VEGAS we can kick it.
> 
> ...


Thank You


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 28 2009, 02:02 PM~12837938
> *This past weekend I was voted to be Vice President of my chapter (South County,CA.)  It is both a honor and a privilege to represent such a great car club like Rollerz Only. Now with the new year here (2009) I'm trying to stay busy in life with out my son Bird , its hard , very hard I'm trying to stay positive in life and with people in life around me , so that I can be supportive to my family   ,I don't want my mind to slow down cause that is when I get weak , I will ALWAYS think about Bird and he will always be in both my mind and most of all , in my heart    :angel:  :angel:  :angel:   ,I would like to thank God , my family and friends and all of the Rollerz Only Family for all of the support !!!!
> *



DAUM!! THAT SHIT IS SICK CONGRATS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 1 2009, 10:44 PM~12878889
> *DAUM!! THAT SHIT IS SICK CONGRATS HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

EY SERGIO HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 10 2009, 11:07 AM~12962033
> *EY SERGIO HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING
> *


Sup George, its going ok, just trying to keep busy in life,I hope everything is fine with you


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THATS GOOD HOMIE HOPE EVERYTING GOES GOOD WITH YOU , IM OKAY JUST DIONG GOOD TOO IMA GRADUATE FROM HIGH SCHOOL THIS MONTH, FINALLY!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 10 2009, 02:20 PM~12963823
> *THATS GOOD HOMIE HOPE EVERYTING GOES GOOD WITH YOU  , IM OKAY JUST DIONG GOOD TOO IMA GRADUATE FROM HIGH SCHOOL THIS MONTH, FINALLY!! LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Graduate !!!! *GOOD JOB !!!!!!*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 17 2009, 05:41 PM~13032001
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Carlos


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 18 2009, 01:46 PM~13040519
> *Sup Carlos
> *


What's up sergio... How u doing? Ready for the show season?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 18 2009, 02:54 PM~13041070
> *What's up sergio... How u doing? Ready for the show season?
> *


yep, got my self a Lowrider now :biggrin: and ......... I might just be buying another one real soon  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Ready for Phoenix , got my indoors confirmation letter  and I might be taking the Regal with me along with Twisted Habit  this will be the first LRM show that I take Twisted Habit with out any new updates to the bike , with out my son Bird here to do any updates to the bike , its *VERY HARD*, but I will say this .......... if I see that the competition this year is hard , I will redo Twisted Habit in time for San Bernardino  I can always get my other two son's involved in updates to Twisted Habit , I'm sure Bird would of wanted that


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 21 2009, 07:26 PM~13071058
> *Ready for Phoenix , got my indoors confirmation letter    and I might be taking the Regal with me along with Twisted Habit    this will be the first LRM show that I take Twisted Habit with out any new updates to the bike , with out my son Bird here to do any updates to the bike , its VERY HARD, but I will say this .......... if I see that the competition this year is hard , I will redo Twisted Habit in time for San Bernardino    I can always get my other two son's involved in updates to Twisted Habit , I'm sure Bird would of wanted that
> *


good luck carnal


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 21 2009, 06:26 PM~13071058
> *Ready for Phoenix , got my indoors confirmation letter    and I might be taking the Regal with me along with Twisted Habit    this will be the first LRM show that I take Twisted Habit with out any new updates to the bike , with out my son Bird here to do any updates to the bike , its VERY HARD, but I will say this .......... if I see that the competition this year is hard , I will redo Twisted Habit in time for San Bernardino    I can always get my other two son's involved in updates to Twisted Habit , I'm sure Bird would of wanted that
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 21 2009, 07:26 PM~13071058
> *Ready for Phoenix , got my indoors confirmation letter    and I might be taking the Regal with me along with Twisted Habit    this will be the first LRM show that I take Twisted Habit with out any new updates to the bike , with out my son Bird here to do any updates to the bike , its VERY HARD, but I will say this .......... if I see that the competition this year is hard , I will redo Twisted Habit in time for San Bernardino    I can always get my other two son's involved in updates to Twisted Habit , I'm sure Bird would of wanted that
> *


  Hell Yeah Segio. Get down bro.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

two more days till I take off to phx , but it looks like maybe rain down here :angry: might have to rent a indoor trailer


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 25 2009, 02:23 PM~13109809
> *two more days till I take off to phx , but it looks like maybe rain down here  :angry: might have to rent a indoor trailer
> *


WHAT'S UP SERG !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 25 2009, 02:48 PM~13110007
> *WHAT'S UP SERG !
> *


Sup PAULE !!!!! :wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave: Q VO SERGIO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 25 2009, 08:30 PM~13113317
> *Sup  PAULE  !!!!!    :wave:
> *


WOULD I BE SEEING YOU IN ARIZONA !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 25 2009, 11:31 PM~13115412
> *:wave:  Q VO SERGIO
> *


Sup Carlos :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 26 2009, 11:05 AM~13118302
> *WOULD I BE SEEING YOU IN ARIZONA !
> *


do bears shit in the woods? do fish like water ? do Rollerz like coronas ? :biggrin: yep, I will see you at the show :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*ITS SHOW TIME !!!!!!* Im butt ass tired from work :angry: but I'm off to Phoenix :biggrin: really glad my wife is going with me so that she can drive so I can sleep  I was gona take the Regal but I was really,really busy at work this week , almost did not go to Phoenix :angry: only Twisted Habit this trip  laterz ..........


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 28 2009, 01:11 AM~13136005
> *ITS SHOW TIME !!!!!!  Im butt ass tired from work  :angry:  but I'm off to Phoenix  :biggrin:  really glad my wife is going with me so that she can drive so I can sleep    I was gona take the Regal but I was really,really busy at work this week , almost did not go to Phoenix  :angry:  only Twisted Habit this trip    laterz ..........
> *


Take pictures see u in san benardino


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 21 2009, 07:26 PM~13071058
> *Ready for Phoenix , got my indoors confirmation letter    and I might be taking the Regal with me along with Twisted Habit    this will be the first LRM show that I take Twisted Habit with out any new updates to the bike , with out my son Bird here to do any updates to the bike , its VERY HARD, but I will say this .......... if I see that the competition this year is hard , I will redo Twisted Habit in time for San Bernardino    I can always get my other two son's involved in updates to Twisted Habit , I'm sure Bird would of wanted that
> *


EY SERGIO I KNOW TWISTED HABIT WILL DO GOOD  GOOD LUCK OUT THERE EVEN THOUGH I KNOW YOU DONT NEED IT :biggrin:, THATS GOOD ABOUT YOUR SONS GETTING INVOLED IN THIS TOO NOW THE BIKE WILL MEAN EVEN MORE TO THE FAMILY  BUT STAY UP SERGIO AND ILL SEE YOU IN THE SB SHOW HOMIE TAKE CARE DOGG


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup , just got home from Phoenix, 5 hr drive  I'm very,very tired :angry: I will post some pic's when I wake up


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Congrats on ALL your wins homie!!! You brought a lot home to CALI :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 2 2009, 11:09 AM~13153179
> *Congrats on ALL your wins homie!!! You brought a lot home to CALI :0
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" at Lowrider Magazine Car Show - Phoneix 2009 
1st Place Semi, Outstanding Murals and 3rd Place Best Of Show


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 2 2009, 11:15 AM~13153255
> *"Twisted Habit" at Lowrider Magazine Car Show - Phoneix 2009
> 1st Place Semi, Outstanding Murals and 3rd Place Best Of Show
> 
> ...


Deeammm congrats sergio


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 2 2009, 11:22 AM~13153340
> *Deeammm congrats sergio
> *


Bird still doing a good job up from heaven :angel:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 2 2009, 04:57 PM~13156359
> *Bird still doing a good job up from heaven :angel:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

BIG CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

What up Sergio it was good to see you again


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 2 2009, 06:47 PM~13157331
> *What up Sergio it was good to see you again
> *


:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife Jackie and I (I love her *ALOT*)


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 2 2009, 07:18 PM~13157668
> *My wife Jackie and I (I love her ALOT)
> 
> 
> ...


BIKE LOOKS REAL GOOD CONGRATULATIONS ON THE WINS :wave:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 2 2009, 07:18 PM~13157668
> *My wife Jackie and I (I love her ALOT)
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful pic homie


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 2 2009, 12:15 PM~13153255
> *"Twisted Habit" at Lowrider Magazine Car Show - Phoneix 2009
> 1st Place Semi, Outstanding Murals and 3rd Place Best Of Show
> 
> ...


DAUMMM HOMIE THATS A NICE ASS TROPHY CONGRATS ON THE WIN


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Mar 2 2009, 08:22 PM~13158422
> *BIKE LOOKS REAL GOOD CONGRATULATIONS ON THE WINS :wave:
> *


Thank You


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 3 2009, 12:29 PM~13166455
> *beautiful pic homie
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 3 2009, 12:35 PM~13166507
> *DAUMMM HOMIE THATS A NICE ASS TROPHY CONGRATS ON THE WIN
> *


Sup George :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 2 2009, 11:15 AM~13153255
> *"Twisted Habit" at Lowrider Magazine Car Show - Phoneix 2009
> 1st Place Semi, Outstanding Murals and 3rd Place Best Of Show
> 
> ...


good seeing you serg !
congrad on your winnings !


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

Way to go serg!!!!! Congrats on the wins!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats to my bROther Sergio on the win. You deserved it brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 2 2009, 11:15 AM~13153255
> *"Twisted Habit" at Lowrider Magazine Car Show - Phoneix 2009
> 1st Place Semi, Outstanding Murals and 3rd Place Best Of Show
> 
> ...



congrats  it was good to see you guys out there


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O. ROady_@Mar 3 2009, 03:34 PM~13168206
> *Way to go serg!!!!! Congrats on the wins!
> *


Sup Anthony , Thanks


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 3 2009, 02:48 PM~13167824
> *good seeing you serg !
> congrad on your winnings !
> *


Thanks PAULE :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 3 2009, 03:41 PM~13168251
> *Congrats to my bROther Sergio on the win.  You deserved it brotha :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Tony , it was nice talking to you and your uncle Tuna


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 3 2009, 03:42 PM~13168261
> *congrats    it was good to see you guys out there
> *


same to you , see you at the next show


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 2 2009, 11:15 AM~13153255
> *"Twisted Habit" at Lowrider Magazine Car Show - Phoneix 2009
> 1st Place Semi, Outstanding Murals and 3rd Place Best Of Show
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: congrat bro.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 3 2009, 10:04 PM~13173105
> *:thumbsup: congrat bro.
> *


Thanx  and also to you on your wins :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

These past few weeks has been really hard for me , I miss Bird *ALOT* :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: I know he is with God , but Ijust wish sooooooo bad that I could hold him in my arms, I know that one of these days I will be able to, but right now it just hurts me alot  . To all the young people here on Layitlow, always do the best you can in life for your self and for your parents cause they love and care for you alot


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I know its been two weeks , but I been *really,really,really* busy at work :angry: anyways ............ hare are a few pic's that I took at LRM show Phoenix  it was really nice to meet more of the Rollerz Only Family and more people here from Layitlow


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Today I send my pre-reg's for LRM San Bernardino  I'm taking , Twisted Habit, Candy Girl, Twisted Pedal, The Regal and my Truck  . The Regal was at the shop all last week , had the front and back coils cut so that it lays lower  I'm taking it to the first show next sunday


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 15 2009, 07:10 PM~13289063
> *Today I send my pre-reg's for LRM San Bernardino    I'm taking , Twisted Habit, Candy Girl, Twisted Pedal, The Regal and my Truck   . The Regal was at the shop all last week , had the front and back coils cut so that it lays lower    I'm taking it to the first show next sunday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Whos that pierced dude? I thought i was the only crazy pierced guy on this site [email protected]


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 16 2009, 01:02 AM~13292342
> *Whos that pierced dude? I thought i was the only crazy pierced guy on this site [email protected]
> *


its Taco


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 16 2009, 01:02 AM~13292342
> *Whos that pierced dude? I thought i was the only crazy pierced guy on this site [email protected]
> *


Stay away from him. :|


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 16 2009, 09:04 PM~13299125
> *Stay away from him.  :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 16 2009, 05:10 AM~13289063
> *Today I send my pre-reg's for LRM San Bernardino    I'm taking , Twisted Habit, Candy Girl, Twisted Pedal, The Regal and my Truck   . The Regal was at the shop all last week , had the front and back coils cut so that it lays lower    I'm taking it to the first show next sunday
> *


Word brotha. I'll see you out there. I dont know if I'm taking anything, maybe one or two who knows :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 16 2009, 07:04 PM~13299125
> *Stay away from him.  :|
> *


 :loco:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 16 2009, 08:23 PM~13300022
> *Word brotha. I'll see you out there.  I dont know if I'm taking anything, maybe one or two who knows :dunno:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

The Regal in last month's Streetlow Magazine  :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 18 2009, 10:59 AM~13315538
> *The Regal in last month's Streetlow Magazine      :0  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :worship:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SEE YOU IN SAN BERNADINO !


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 16 2009, 07:02 PM~13299102
> *its Taco
> *


right on, he on this siter?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 20 2009, 11:28 AM~13337322
> *SEE YOU IN SAN BERNADINO !
> *


you know it


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 20 2009, 12:06 PM~13337609
> *right on, he on this siter?
> *


huh ??


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

welp ........ Birds bike , Twisted Habit was gona be in this months Lowrider Magazine , but ......... it was not :angry: we did call LRM to ask what happen , Joe Ray said that they are under staff right now  but he did say that it would be out in Julys issue for *SURE !!!!! * it comes out in May  , cant wait


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 20 2009, 01:38 PM~13338382
> *welp ........  Birds bike , Twisted Habit was gona be in this months Lowrider Magazine , but .........  it was not  :angry:  we did call LRM to ask what happen , Joe Ray said that they are under staff right now   but he did say that it would be out in Julys issue for SURE !!!!!  it comes out in May   , cant wait
> *


Thats a piss poor excuse! :angry:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 20 2009, 01:38 PM~13338382
> *welp ........  Birds bike , Twisted Habit was gona be in this months Lowrider Magazine , but .........  it was not  :angry:  we did call LRM to ask what happen , Joe Ray said that they are under staff right now   but he did say that it would be out in Julys issue for SURE !!!!!  it comes out in May   , cant wait
> *


CONGRADS !


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 20 2009, 02:06 PM~13337609
> *right on, he on this siter?
> *


yes hes on the site 

ro-bc


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 20 2009, 02:02 PM~13338553
> *Thats a piss poor excuse!  :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

After getting the Regal back from getting the coils cut, the new look :biggrin:  now I need to come out for a name for it :dunno: I told my wife ,*"Azul"*  but she dont like it  now I want to get it silver leafing :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

NAME NEEDS TO HAVE MEANING....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

clean regal homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2009, 07:37 PM~13378423
> *NAME NEEDS TO HAVE MEANING....
> *


x2, blueBird just popped in my head.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

you guys should see my grandson eyes when he looks at the Regal , his eyes LIGHT up and he runs to get inside , once he is inside , he goes right to the switches and starts playing with them


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2009, 09:17 PM~13378940
> *x2,  blueBird just popped in my head.
> *


BLUE BALLS :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 24 2009, 06:10 PM~13378131
> *After getting the Regal back from getting the coils cut, the new look  :biggrin:   now I need to come out for a name for it  :dunno: I told my wife ,"Azul"    but she dont like it   now I want to get it silver leafing  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Skies the limit
From Above
Heaven Sent
Royal Blues
Oceans Fury

all I got for now :happysad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 25 2009, 09:06 AM~13382166
> *Skies the limit
> From Above
> Heaven Sent
> ...


He ain't Popeye. That sounds like a white guy name :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha u crazy tony


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 24 2009, 07:10 PM~13378131
> *After getting the Regal back from getting the coils cut, the new look  :biggrin:   now I need to come out for a name for it  :dunno: I told my wife ,"Azul"    but she dont like it   now I want to get it silver leafing  :0
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP SERGIO HOW YOU BEEN HOPE YOU BEEN WELL  DAUMMM THAT REGAL IS CLEAN :cheesy: AND ITS LOOKING GOOD  STAY UP HOMIE AND ILL SEE YOU IN SB


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2009, 08:11 PM~13379719
> *BLUE BALLS :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2009, 06:47 AM~13383173
> *He ain't Popeye.  That sounds like a white guy name :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , why not just name it, "Papa Smurf" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 26 2009, 09:38 AM~13395641
> *WHATS UP SERGIO HOW YOU BEEN HOPE YOU BEEN WELL   DAUMMM THAT REGAL IS CLEAN  :cheesy: AND ITS LOOKING GOOD   STAY UP HOMIE AND ILL SEE YOU IN SB
> *


Sup George :wave: I'm doing , ok...........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

sup serg !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 26 2009, 01:02 PM~13397629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

ohhhh snaps !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 24 2009, 06:10 PM~13378131
> *After getting the Regal back from getting the coils cut, the new look  :biggrin:   now I need to come out for a name for it  :dunno: I told my wife ,"Azul"    but she dont like it   now I want to get it silver leafing   :0
> 
> 
> ...


BLUE HEAVENS 
EYES OF AN ANGEL


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 28 2009, 04:11 PM~13418023
> *BLUE HEAVENS
> EYES OF AN ANGEL
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 28 2009, 03:31 PM~13417709
> *ohhhh snaps !!!!    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


aaaw sweet


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 28 2009, 03:31 PM~13417709
> *ohhhh snaps !!!!    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT REAR VIEW MIRROR


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Mar 30 2009, 11:10 PM~13440239
> *I LIKE THAT REAR VIEW MIRROR
> *


took me two months to find the right glue for it :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> ohhhh snaps !!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> > ohhhh snaps !!!! :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK bRO*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 31 2009, 08:03 PM~13448387
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK bRO
> *


same to you Paule


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 1 2009, 05:41 AM~13451758
> *same to you Paule
> *


I'M TRYING bRO !
I'M GETTING MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE PIN STRIPED AN GOLD LEAFING 
STARTED TODAY , UP HERE IN RED WOOD CITY !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 1 2009, 10:54 AM~13454103
> *I'M TRYING bRO !
> I'M GETTING MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE PIN STRIPED AN GOLD LEAFING
> STARTED TODAY , UP HERE IN RED WOOD CITY !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 2 2009, 12:24 PM~13465790
> *ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !
> *


 :yes: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ME and v.p. ANTHONY *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 3 2009, 05:09 PM~13478104
> *ME and v.p. ANTHONY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

took me 6hrs today to clean the Regal,Truck, both bikes and the pedal car , taking the Regal to its first show  taking my whole family to the show , should be fun


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 4 2009, 06:10 PM~13484912
> *took me 6hrs today to clean the Regal,Truck, both bikes and the pedal car , taking the Regal to its first show    taking my whole family to the show , should be fun
> *


you shoulda had your kids clean them while you sat back and drank a cold one. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 4 2009, 09:11 PM~13485685
> *you shoulda had your kids clean them while you sat back and drank a cold one. :biggrin:
> *


how come I did not think of that one  next time !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 5 2009, 03:24 AM~13487210
> *how come I did not think of that one    next time !!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habitl" Best Bike Display - Consafos Califas & United Styles Car Show - 4-5-09


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My Grandson, start him young


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CONGRATS SERGIO I SEE TWISTED HABIT IS STILL DOING WHAT UTS SUPPOST TO BE DOING :biggrin: ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE SEEN THE BIKE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT AGAIN LOL AND THAT REGAL IN THE BACK LOOKS CLEAN TOO HOMIE I LOVE REGALS :cheesy: 

DAM LIL BIRD IS GROWING UP HE LOOKS OLDER NOW DAM THE TIME PASSES


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 7 2009, 05:35 AM~13504450
> *"Twisted Habitl" Best Bike Display  - Consafos Califas & United Styles Car Show - 4-5-09
> 
> 
> ...


congrads serg !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 7 2009, 12:28 PM~13507644
> *CONGRATS SERGIO I SEE TWISTED HABIT IS STILL DOING WHAT UTS SUPPOST TO BE DOING  :biggrin: ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE SEEN THE BIKE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT AGAIN LOL AND THAT REGAL IN THE BACK LOOKS CLEAN TOO HOMIE I LOVE REGALS  :cheesy:
> 
> DAM LIL BIRD IS GROWING UP HE LOOKS OLDER NOW DAM THE TIME PASSES
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 7 2009, 01:44 PM~13508555
> *congrads serg !
> *


Thanx Paulie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 7 2009, 06:05 PM~13511180
> *Thanx Paulie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 8 2009, 03:53 PM~13520612
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 8 2009, 09:29 PM~13523888
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Carlos ,I see you rolling with a new club  dont say I did not offer


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" 1st Place - Riverside Nationals 2009


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe be adding a 3rd bike soon to show  :biggrin:  :0 or .... a second car


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP SERGIO HOWS EVERYTHING :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 27 2009, 11:46 AM~13703532
> *WHATS UP SERGIO HOWS EVERYTHING  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Jorge , just working hard ,like always ........ you ? hope every thing is cool


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I spoke to Mike Lamberson last week , and I got on his wating list tosilver leaf the Regal and my grandson's pedal car :biggrin:  :0 .......... also next week the new LRM issue should be out , it should have Bird's bike ,"Twisted Habit" in it   :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 1 2009, 06:37 PM~13759493
> *I spoke to Mike Lamberson  last week , and I got on his wating list tosilver leaf the Regal and my grandson's pedal car  :biggrin:    :0  .......... also next week the new LRM issue should be out , it should have Bird's bike ,"Twisted Habit"  in it        :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 1 2009, 07:37 PM~13759493
> *I spoke to Mike Lamberson  last week , and I got on his wating list tosilver leaf the Regal and my grandson's pedal car  :biggrin:    :0  .......... also next week the new LRM issue should be out , it should have Bird's bike ,"Twisted Habit"  in it        :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 1 2009, 07:33 PM~13759468
> *Sup Jorge , just working hard ,like always ........ you ? hope every thing is cool
> *


EY HOMIE HARD WORK ALWAYS PAYS OF AT THE END  EVERYTHING IS GOING GOOD HOMIE, YOU GOING TO THE SANTANA SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 1 2009, 10:33 PM~13761628
> *EY HOMIE HARD WORK ALWAYS PAYS OF AT THE END   EVERYTHING IS GOING GOOD HOMIE, YOU GOING TO THE SANTANA SHOW  :cheesy:
> *


SUP JORGE !
PAULE HERE SWINGING BY TO SAY WHATS UP TO MY bRO SERG !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 1 2009, 10:33 PM~13761628
> *EY HOMIE HARD WORK ALWAYS PAYS OF AT THE END   EVERYTHING IS GOING GOOD HOMIE, YOU GOING TO THE SANTANA SHOW  :cheesy:
> *


I was planning on going but .............. my wife booked our vacation for that week  :angry: :angry: its cool , cause I need some rest


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY+May 2 2009, 12:07 AM~13761896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHH THATS COOL HOMIE ILL SEE YOU IN SAN BERDO FO SHO THEN :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 4 2009, 10:47 PM~13787413
> *QVOLE PAULE  :biggrin:
> AHH THATS COOL HOMIE ILL SEE YOU IN SAN BERDO FO SHO THEN  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 5 2009, 11:31 AM~13791842
> *:yes:
> *


Q vo sergio... How u doing homie?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 5 2009, 11:53 AM~13792069
> *Q vo sergio... How u doing homie?
> *


Sup Carlos , I'm doing ok , Thanx for asking , we are all wating on my new grandson to get here , he should be here in the next few weeks  I hope he gets here on June 5th cause that is my wife's Birthday  that would be cool  trying to make up my mind if I should do any updates to Twisted Habit for the San Bernardino Show , but I dont think I'm gona , its just not the same with Bird not here  :tears: there is always next year  I did order some new parts for Candy Girl I should get them at San Bernardino show  welp............. take care and hope to see you at the show next month :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 19 2009, 04:41 PM~13620254
> *"Twisted Habit" 1st Place - Riverside Nationals 2009
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Hey whats with that beard and moustache? You in the witness protection program or somethin? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 29 2009, 01:31 AM~13417709
> *ohhhh snaps !!!!    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah Ocean's Fury is lookin pretty tight :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2009, 07:54 PM~13809262
> *Congrats.  Hey whats with that beard and moustache?  You in the witness protection program or somethin? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nah , I get lazy some times to shave and some times it hurts :angry: I got sensitive skin  :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Tony I need to talk to you about parts , I will try to call you some time this week


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 6 2009, 06:19 PM~13808093
> *Sup Carlos , I'm doing ok , Thanx for asking , we are all wating on my new grandson to get here , he should be here in the next few weeks    I hope he gets here on June 5th cause that is my wife's Birthday    that would be cool    trying to make up my mind if I should do any updates to Twisted Habit for the San Bernardino Show , but I dont think I'm gona , its just not the same with Bird not here    :tears:  there is always next year    I did order some new parts for Candy Girl I should get them at San Bernardino show    welp.............  take care and hope to see you at the  show next month  :wave:
> *


That's coo homie I've seen that u have been hitting up a lot of shows that's coo ... Deeeaamm homie I bet lil bird is happy that he's gots a lil bro coming soon.. Ur going to need to start building another pedal car for the grandson that is coming.. I bet that would be a good gift to ur wife homie if he woul be born in her b~day.. u aint going to the LG fresno show?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 6 2009, 10:26 PM~13811014
> *That's coo homie I've seen that u have been hitting up a lot of shows that's coo ... Deeeaamm homie I bet lil bird is happy that he's gots a lil bro coming soon.. Ur going to need to start building another pedal car for the grandson that is coming..  I bet that would be a good gift to ur wife homie if he woul be born in her b~day.. u aint going to the LG fresno show?
> *


yeah , now with two grandson's gona have to build more projects  maybe another pedal car or another bike , not sure yet  no , I would love to go to Fresno for LG show , but I start vacation that weekend , I need some rest  I have not had any time for myself to deal with my emotions after loosing Bird , been to busy at work  and busy with other things in life , so now its time for Sergio to have time for Sergio  I have to put my head back on my shoulders so that I can figure out what all I'm gona do in life with out my son , I know that Bird is with God now , I even saw Bird last week in my garage , long story  with the support of my famaliy and freinds along with love and faith in God , its all gona work out  I will always miss Bird and the pain will never go away , yet I Thank God for all that I have , others in this world have it even harder than I do right now  Take care of yourself Carlos , and stay Cool


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 7 2009, 06:02 AM~13809349
> *Tony I need to talk to you about parts , I will try to call you some time this week
> *


you got the number brother


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 7 2009, 07:56 PM~13820749
> *you got the number brother
> *


been trying to call for 3 days now  :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Joe Ray from LRM called my house today , said that he is sending me a few of this month's LRM issue to my house  Birds bike , "Twisted Habit" is it  I really wish Bird could be here so that he could see it  :tears: :tears: he would of loved to see it , I hope that they used pics of Bird in the magazine and also of my grandson


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

from what month is the magazine? my bro picked up a LRM for me yesterday, i hope its the one with Bird's bike in it


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 9 2009, 02:31 AM~13834606
> *from what month is the magazine? my bro picked up a LRM for me yesterday, i hope its the one with Bird's bike in it
> *


It is  I have not seen it yet , I should get my copy on Tuesday


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" 1st Place and *$250.00* - ORIGANALS Car Club Car Show - Soboba Casino


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i wanna see more pics of that rag in the back.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 10 2009, 11:08 AM~13843545
> *"Twisted Habit" 1st Place and $250.00 - ORIGANALS Car Club Car Show - Soboba Casino
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i got a LRM magazine today, there is a black 62 rag on the cover, is that the one? didn't see Twisted Habit in it but don't know if out here they come out at the same time they come out in the us...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 10 2009, 02:25 PM~13844803
> *i got a LRM magazine today, there is a black 62 rag on the cover, is that the one? didn't see Twisted Habit in it but don't know if out here they come out at the same time they come out in the us...
> *


I will let you know on Tuesday when I get it


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 10 2009, 12:08 PM~13843545
> *"Twisted Habit" 1st Place and $250.00 - ORIGANALS Car Club Car Show - Soboba Casino
> 
> 
> ...


congrats carnal


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 10 2009, 04:32 PM~13845472
> *congrats carnal
> *


Thanx , with the money that Bird's bike won , I'm taking my family to dinner and giving some to my Grandson's mom , that is Bird's Mothers Day present to both


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 10 2009, 01:08 PM~13843545
> *"Twisted Habit" 1st Place and $250.00 - ORIGANALS Car Club Car Show - Soboba Casino
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!! BET IT WAS A GOOD DINNER :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 10 2009, 05:16 PM~13845732
> *CONGRATS!! BET IT WAS A GOOD DINNER :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: Steak House


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Welp ................ it was not 2 or 3 pages like we was told  , but I'll take a half a page ,better than nothing , in this month's LRM Bird's bike "Twisted Habit"  Ionly wish Bird was here to see it  :tears: :angel: but one day I'm sure I will be able to tell him all about it  I cant wait to show my grandson and soon my other grandson  now when they both get older , they will have something to show their friends  ........... Bird I cant tell you how much I miss you :tears: :tears: :tears: ......... * I Love Very Much Son *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bad ass article. :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 11 2009, 07:26 PM~13856839
> *Welp ................ it was not 2 or 3 pages like we was told  , but I'll take a half a page ,better than nothing , in this month's LRM Bird's bike "Twisted Habit"    Ionly wish Bird was here to see it    :tears:  :angel:  but  one day I'm sure I will be able to  tell him all about it    I cant wait to show my grandson and soon my other grandson   now when they both get older , they will  have something to show their friends   ...........    Bird I cant tell you how much I miss you  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: .........  I Love Very Much Son
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie  


rip bird


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 11 2009, 07:26 PM~13856839
> *Welp ................ it was not 2 or 3 pages like we was told  , but I'll take a half a page ,better than nothing , in this month's LRM Bird's bike "Twisted Habit"    Ionly wish Bird was here to see it    :tears:  :angel:  but  one day I'm sure I will be able to  tell him all about it    I cant wait to show my grandson and soon my other grandson   now when they both get older , they will  have something to show their friends   ...........    Bird I cant tell you how much I miss you  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: .........  I Love Very Much Son
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homie. Its too bad that LRM didnt come through.  RIP.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2009, 08:44 PM~13857924
> *Congrats homie. Its too bad that LRM didnt come through.    RIP.
> *


right now , I have a very bad taste in my mouth for LRM , only cause they told me something , and it did not happen  :angry: this meant *ALOT* to me , if the San Bernardino show was tomorrow ,I would not go :angry: LRM dont ever give any credit to the bike's any more :angry: but *F**K IT * I got better more important things on my plate right now ......... I do like very much the story they did on Bird  but I guess you cant always get what you want in life , part of life , maybe next time


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

whats up serg congrats on the win on sat to bad theres was no best of show for the bikes maybe next year :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 12 2009, 09:44 AM~13862282
> *right now , I have a very bad taste in my mouth for LRM , only cause they told me something , and it did not happen    :angry:   this meant ALOT to me , if the San Bernardino show was tomorrow ,I would not go  :angry: LRM dont ever give any credit to the bike's any more  :angry:   but F**K IT   I got  better more important things on my plate right now .........   I do like very much the story they did on Bird    but I guess you cant always get what you want in life , part of life , maybe next time
> *


ME TOO SERG !
HOW'S YOUR FAMILY DOING ?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 12 2009, 11:44 AM~13862282
> *right now , I have a very bad taste in my mouth for LRM , only cause they told me something , and it did not happen    :angry:  this meant ALOT to me , if the San Bernardino show was tomorrow ,I would not go  :angry: LRM dont ever give any credit to the bike's any more  :angry:  but F**K IT   I got  better more important things on my plate right now .........  I do like very much the story they did on Bird    but I guess you cant always get what you want in life , part of life , maybe next time
> *


sucks that youre upset homie, but i might have a bit of a different view. LRM does features, then they do stories. The features are just an easy way to fill up pages, but the stories they cover are something special. The features are only that, just features. Birds bike has a story, and the story needed to be told to the world. So, to me, the story was more important than the bike. Even though we all LOVE twisted habit, we all know you LOVE bird more. peace homie.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 12 2009, 10:55 AM~13863021
> *whats up serg congrats on the win on sat to bad theres was no best of show for the bikes maybe next year  :wave:
> *


yeah that did kind of suck  but we got our $$$$$ :biggrin: :wave: anyways ......... I would of took Best Of Show over you  yeah right !!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 12 2009, 12:17 PM~13863920
> *yeah that did kind of sucked    but we got our $$$$$  :biggrin:  :wave: anyways ......... I would of took Best Of Show over you    yeah right !!!    :biggrin:
> *


congrads on the win bROther !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 12 2009, 11:02 AM~13863090
> *sucks that youre upset homie, but i might have a bit of a different view.  LRM does features, then they do stories.  The features are just an easy way to fill up pages, but the stories they cover are something special.  The features are only that, just features.  Birds bike has a story, and the story needed to be told to the world.  So, to me, the story was more important than the bike.  Even though we all LOVE twisted habit, we all know you LOVE bird more.  peace homie.
> *


yeah , I know what you mean  out of all the pics they took when they came over , they even came back to my house and took a few pics of my wife and grandson with me in my livinng room in front of all the trophies , I was really hoping that my grandson be in it , cause they took a few pics' of him with my wife and I , the pic that they did use , was the last pic Bird and I took together  :tears: , we took that pic at Olvera Street last year  it was for another photo shoot that never happen  , my wife wanted to call LRM to see if we could get some of the pics from them , I told her not to , I told her we have the real thing here at home !!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 12 2009, 10:58 AM~13863055
> *ME TOO SERG !
> HOW'S YOUR FAMILY DOING ?
> *


Sup Paule !!!! :wave: we are doing ok, Thanx for asking , we are all wating on my newgrandson to get here ,he should be here in the next few weeks


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 12 2009, 12:30 PM~13864030
> *Sup Paule !!!!  :wave:  we are doing ok, Thanx for asking , we are all wating on my newgrandson to get here ,he should be here in the next few weeks
> *


HAVING A NEW BABY TO YOUR ADDITION ?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 12 2009, 12:45 PM~13864145
> *HAVING A NEW BABY TO YOUR ADDITION ?
> *


yep


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 12 2009, 12:47 PM~13864160
> *yep
> *


CON GRADS !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Today I took the Regal to Mike Lamerson :biggrin: , should get it back this saturday :0 guess who is gona do a mural on the Regal ? ............  :biggrin:


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 12 2009, 05:55 PM~13867357
> *Today I took the Regal to Mike Lamerson  :biggrin:  , should get it back this saturday  :0  guess who is gona do a mural on the Regal ? ............      :biggrin:
> *


Fonzy :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by erick323_@May 12 2009, 06:53 PM~13867922
> *Fonzy :dunno:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 12 2009, 08:51 AM~13861810
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This bike is gonna look tight with some nice TNT parts  

Both of Chad's builds will end up having my parts :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2009, 05:57 PM~13877673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

its officially *VACATION TIME !!!!!* FOR ME i get 10 days off from work :biggrin:  been working like a dog :angry: but its all good , need more bike parts and fix up the Regal  , yeah right , more like pay bills,bills,bills,billsbills,bills,bills,bills :angry: :angry: :angry: , I'm gona go buy me like 3 cases of coronas :biggrin: and just relax  , check out the refrigerator at the resort :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 







:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup Raul :wave:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2009, 05:57 PM~13877673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


waaw you'r awesome!




:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 12 2009, 09:44 AM~13862282
> *right now , I have a very bad taste in my mouth for LRM , only cause they told me something , and it did not happen    :angry:  this meant ALOT to me , if the San Bernardino show was tomorrow ,I would not go  :angry: LRM dont ever give any credit to the bike's any more  :angry:  but F**K IT   I got  better more important things on my plate right now .........  I do like very much the story they did on Bird    but I guess you cant always get what you want in life , part of life , maybe next time
> *


Im kinda mad at LRM too for not supporting the bikes but thats another issue we need to talk to Joe Ray or someone about directly. You never know what happened on the other end. The photographers do there job and get the story and then someone in the office has to make a decision about what goes in and what gets left out. Im actually surprised that they put the article in so fast. Normally it would take over a year no? :dunno: We will talk some more on the 7th.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 16 2009, 01:13 PM~13906086
> *Sup Raul  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife was able to get the cd of pics from the photo shoot , just got it yesterday , I will post some later today  right now we having a baby shower for Jamie , for my other grandson  , there is alot of cool pics on the cd


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 16 2009, 09:04 PM~13908473
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


whazz up carnal   nice regal lookin good


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

damn already got paint :0 :thumbsup: 
looks nice bro


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 16 2009, 08:24 PM~13908602
> *whazz up carnal     nice regal lookin good
> *


Thanx


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Jamie  my two grandson's Mom  We Love Her *ALOT !!!*


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

nice family pics brother


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I got the Regal back from Mike Lamerson  trying to cover the points system for the shows  so whats next for the Regal .......... airbrush :0 and who else to do the work , Fonzy :biggrin: should be taking the hood to him next month


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dang! that looks crazy cool.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 17 2009, 01:04 PM~13912610
> *dang! that looks crazy cool.
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 11 2009, 08:26 PM~13856839
> *Welp ................ it was not 2 or 3 pages like we was told  , but I'll take a half a page ,better than nothing , in this month's LRM Bird's bike "Twisted Habit"    Ionly wish Bird was here to see it    :tears:  :angel:  but  one day I'm sure I will be able to  tell him all about it    I cant wait to show my grandson and soon my other grandson   now when they both get older , they will  have something to show their friends   ...........    Bird I cant tell you how much I miss you  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: .........  I Love Very Much Son
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS LOOKING IN THE MAGAZINE YESTERDAY AND I SAW THIS :0 DAM THATS WHAT I GET FOR NOT LOGGIN ON THAT MUCH  DAM CONGRATS SO MUCH TO YOU, BIRD AND TOO ALL UR FAMILY, I SHOULD THE ARTICLE ABOUT BIRD TO MY FAM AND THEY ALL WISH YOUR FAMILY WELL TOO. AND YEAH YOURE RIGHT LIL BIRD WILL BE HAPPY SEING HIS DAD ON THE MAGAZINE :biggrin:, STAY UP HOMIE ILL SEE YOU SOON AND WISH ALL YOU GUYS WELL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 17 2009, 12:19 PM~13912030
> *I got the Regal back from Mike Lamerson    trying to cover the points system for the shows    so whats next for the Regal ..........  airbrush  :0  and who else to do the work , Fonzy  :biggrin: should be taking the hood to him next month
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT REGAL IS LOOKING SICK!!! LIKE IT HOMIE IS NICE AND CLEAN  CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT FONZY DOES TO IT :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 21 2009, 12:21 PM~13959025
> *I WAS LOOKING IN THE MAGAZINE YESTERDAY AND I SAW THIS  :0 DAM THATS WHAT I GET FOR NOT LOGGIN ON THAT MUCH   DAM CONGRATS SO MUCH TO YOU, BIRD AND TOO ALL UR FAMILY, I SHOULD THE ARTICLE ABOUT BIRD TO MY FAM AND THEY ALL WISH YOUR FAMILY WELL TOO. AND YEAH YOURE RIGHT LIL BIRD WILL BE HAPPY SEING HIS DAD ON THE MAGAZINE  :biggrin:, STAY UP HOMIE ILL SEE YOU SOON AND WISH ALL YOU GUYS WELL
> *


Sup George  :wave: tell your family we all said *THANKS*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SURE WILL :biggrin: HOWS EVERYTHING GOING


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 24 2009, 12:33 PM~13984309
> *SURE WILL  :biggrin: HOWS EVERYTHING GOING
> *


its okay , still wating on Little Robert to get here  the new baby should be here in the next 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 24 2009, 05:43 PM~13985959
> *its okay , still wating on Little Robert to get here    the new baby should be here in the next 2 or 3 weeks
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 17 2009, 11:19 AM~13912030
> *I got the Regal back from Mike Lamerson    trying to cover the points system for the shows    so whats next for the Regal ..........  airbrush  :0  and who else to do the work , Fonzy  :biggrin: should be taking the hood to him next month
> 
> 
> ...


damn that regal is going to break necks with those fonzy murals :0 
is it juiced already?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 25 2009, 08:57 AM~13989660
> *damn that regal is going to break necks with those fonzy murals  :0
> is it juiced already?
> *


front,back,side to side and coners :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

ready :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

here are a couple pics from the LRM photo shoot  maybe later I post some more , they send me the cd with about 100 pics


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

this one I really like *ALOT!!!!!*  :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

what's up sergio? Have a good day. See you in San Berdo.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 25 2009, 03:00 PM~13992373
> *what's up sergio? Have a good day. See you in San Berdo.
> *


Sup Mark :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 25 2009, 02:33 PM~13992163
> *ready  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


celia's evil way got out doors too !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 25 2009, 02:56 PM~13992342
> *this one I really like ALOT!!!!!    :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


CUTE !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 26 2009, 01:12 PM~14002663
> *celia's evil way got out doors too !
> *


Sup Paule , all bikes go outdoors in San Bernardino


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Just what the Dr. order  now I'm good for another 3000 miles :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKS REALLY RELAXING LOL HAVE A GOOD ONE SERGIO  :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 27 2009, 01:22 PM~14015536
> *LOOKS REALLY RELAXING LOL HAVE A GOOD ONE SERGIO    :cheesy:
> *


:wave:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 25 2009, 02:56 PM~13992342
> *this one I really like ALOT!!!!!    :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice pics im 23 yrs old n my new baby boy was born saturday i wish he can see me go old...my daughter is bout to be 2yrs in june well in couple weeks...but man my kids changed my life and my wife too...but keep staying STRONG AND YOUR SON IS WATCHING U FROM ARRIVA! CONGRATS ON DA PHOTOSHOOT AND ARTICLE IN LRM!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 27 2009, 05:10 AM~14006364
> *Just what the Dr. order    now I'm good for another 3000 miles  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you go there last year? Where is that? :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 27 2009, 03:25 PM~14016805
> *very nice pics im 23 yrs old n my new baby boy was born saturday i wish he can see me go old...my daughter is bout to be 2yrs in june well in couple weeks...but man my kids changed my life and my wife too...but keep staying STRONG AND YOUR SON IS WATCHING U FROM ARRIVA! CONGRATS ON DA PHOTOSHOOT AND ARTICLE IN LRM!
> *


*THANK YOU !!!* give them both all the love you can everyday , and dont forget to give Thanks to God everyday for having them for you and your wife  I wish you and your wife the best of luck with your family and may God Bless You


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 27 2009, 05:40 PM~14018367
> *Didn't you go there last year? Where is that? :dunno:
> *


I go there once or twice a year  its in Palm Springs


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 28 2009, 03:44 AM~14018427
> *I go there once or twice a year   its in Palm Springs
> *


Looks pretty tight is it a resort?


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 27 2009, 05:42 PM~14018399
> *THANK YOU !!!  give them both all the love you can everyday , and dont forget to give Thanks to God everyday for having them for you and your wife    I wish you and your wife the best of luck with your family and may God Bless You
> *


THANKS...I ALWAYS THANKS GOD N LA VIRGEN DE GUADALUPE! LIFE IS HARD BUT WE CANT GIVE UP !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 27 2009, 06:00 PM~14018616
> *Looks pretty tight is it a resort?
> *


:yes:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 28 2009, 10:04 AM~14025264
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My new grandson is here * Roberto Angel Rodriguez*  Ill post soem pics tomorrow


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 29 2009, 09:25 PM~14041249
> *My new grandson is here   Robert  Angel Rodriguez    Ill post soem pics tomorrow
> *


congrats serg!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 29 2009, 07:25 PM~14041249
> *My new grandson is here   Robert  Angel Rodriguez    Ill post soem pics tomorrow
> *


CONGRADS SERG !
GOD IS BLESSING YOU bRO !


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 29 2009, 08:25 PM~14041249
> *My new grandson is here   Robert  Angel Rodriguez    Ill post soem pics tomorrow
> *


CONGRATS SERGIO :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*THANKS!!!*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

On May 28th 2009 my other grandson was born  , *Roberto Angel Rodriguez*  it was a very happy day for my family and myself  , for me it was very,very hard cause it brought out some feelings back out :tears: :tears: it tore my heart apart cause my son Bird was not here to see his new son :tears: :tears: but at the same time I thank God from the bottom of my heart for letting my family and I to have another part of Bird with us. I do know that one day Bird will be able to see his two son's in heaven, for now we do the best we can  I would like to *THANK*everybody that knows my family and myself here on Layitlow and also all the people that I talk to at the Car Shows for all the support  . I did not post any pics of my new grandson on the day he was born cause I was out of words. To my son Bird , I miss you so much everyday and my heart hurts me alot more and more everyday that I dont see you  :tears: but you can count on me and mom to take care of your two son's till the day God calls for me. So here are some pic's , and once again , *THANK YOU ALL !!!!!! * :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 31 2009, 10:47 AM~14052896
> *On May 28th 2009 my other grandson was born   , Roberto Angel Rodriguez   it was a very happy day for my family and myself   , for me it was very,very hard cause it brought out some feelings back out   :tears:  :tears:  it tore my heart apart cause my son Bird was not here to see his new son :tears:  :tears:  but at the same time I thank God from the bottom of my heart for letting my family and I to have another part of Bird with us. I do know that one day Bird will be able to see his two son's in heaven, for now we do the best we can    I would like to THANKeverybody that knows my family and myself here on Layitlow and also all the people that I talk to at the Car Shows for all the support   . I did not post any pics of my new grandson on the day he was born cause I was out of words. To my son Bird , I miss you so much everyday and my heart hurts me alot more and more everyday that I dont see you    :tears: but you can count on me and mom to take care of your two son's till the day God calls for me. So here are some pic's , and once again , THANK YOU ALL !!!!!!   :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


very happy for your new addition and may god watch over all of you. Be cool Sergio :wave:.stay up bro


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 31 2009, 11:02 AM~14052999
> *very happy for your new addition and may god watch over all of you. Be cool Sergio :wave:.stay up bro
> *


Thanx Mark


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 31 2009, 10:47 AM~14052896
> *On May 28th 2009 my other grandson was born   , Roberto Angel Rodriguez   it was a very happy day for my family and myself   , for me it was very,very hard cause it brought out some feelings back out  :tears:  :tears:  it tore my heart apart cause my son Bird was not here to see his new son :tears:  :tears:  but at the same time I thank God from the bottom of my heart for letting my family and I to have another part of Bird with us. I do know that one day Bird will be able to see his two son's in heaven, for now we do the best we can    I would like to THANKeverybody that knows my family and myself here on Layitlow and also all the people that I talk to at the Car Shows for all the support   . I did not post any pics of my new grandson on the day he was born cause I was out of words. To my son Bird , I miss you so much everyday and my heart hurts me alot more and more everyday that I dont see you    :tears: but you can count on me and mom to take care of your two son's till the day God calls for me. So here are some pic's , and once again , THANK YOU ALL !!!!!!   :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats sergio!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 31 2009, 08:18 PM~14056628
> *Congrats sergio!!!
> *


Thanx Carlos


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 31 2009, 10:47 AM~14052896
> *On May 28th 2009 my other grandson was born   , Roberto Angel Rodriguez   it was a very happy day for my family and myself   , for me it was very,very hard cause it brought out some feelings back out  :tears:  :tears:  it tore my heart apart cause my son Bird was not here to see his new son :tears:  :tears:  but at the same time I thank God from the bottom of my heart for letting my family and I to have another part of Bird with us. I do know that one day Bird will be able to see his two son's in heaven, for now we do the best we can    I would like to THANKeverybody that knows my family and myself here on Layitlow and also all the people that I talk to at the Car Shows for all the support   . I did not post any pics of my new grandson on the day he was born cause I was out of words. To my son Bird , I miss you so much everyday and my heart hurts me alot more and more everyday that I dont see you    :tears: but you can count on me and mom to take care of your two son's till the day God calls for me. So here are some pic's , and once again , THANK YOU ALL !!!!!!   :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE BIG SERG THATS BEAUTIFUL CARNAL THANKS AGAIN FOR HOOKING US UP CONGRATS TO ALL YOUR FAMILIA "ITS SHOW TIME"


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

congratz on the newborn sergio :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

CONGRATS ON DA NEW ADDITION SR.SERGIO...BIRD STILL LIVES IN YOUR HEARTS..ITS GONNA BE THE SAME AGE AS MY SON!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 1 2009, 08:50 AM~14060628
> *ORALE BIG SERG THATS BEAUTIFUL CARNAL THANKS AGAIN  FOR HOOKING US UP CONGRATS TO ALL YOUR FAMILIA "ITS SHOW TIME"
> *


Sup Noah , Thanx and Your Welcome


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 1 2009, 05:55 PM~14065740
> *CONGRATS ON DA NEW ADDITION SR.SERGIO...BIRD STILL LIVES IN YOUR HEARTS..ITS GONNA BE THE SAME AGE AS MY SON!
> *


Thanx ,and the Best Of Luck With Your Family and May God Bless You All


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 1 2009, 11:02 AM~14061842
> *congratz on the newborn sergio :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats Sergio. When are you gonna be a GREAT Grandfather? Next summer?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 1 2009, 08:22 PM~14067434
> *Congrats Sergio.  When are you gonna be a GREAT Grandfather?  Next summer?
> *


:twak: :biggrin: , for now ......... i should *NOT !!!!!* have any more grand kids for about 10 years  my other son is 19 he gona go to Navy real soon  my another son is 17 , he tooooo young and my daughter is 15 , she *NEVER,NEVER,NEVER GONA HAVE ANY KIDS *  :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin: 

SEE YOU SUNDAY :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 2 2009, 12:34 PM~14071846
> *:biggrin:
> 
> SEE YOU SUNDAY  :cheesy:
> *


:yes: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CANT WAIT :cheesy:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 25 2009, 02:51 PM~13992302
> *here are a couple pics from the LRM photo shoot    maybe later I post some more , they send me the cd with about 100 pics
> 
> 
> ...


Bike looks Nice Bro!!! Congrats on your new addition to your family with your new grandson!!! :thumbsdown: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 3 2009, 11:44 AM~14083175
> *Bike looks Nice Bro!!! Congrats on your new addition to your family with your new grandson!!! :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


Thnx


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 3 2009, 12:58 PM~14083802
> *Thnx
> *


You have mentioned you are building another bike. Is it the same class semi or are you moving up?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 3 2009, 02:46 PM~14085019
> *You have mentioned you are building another bike. Is it the same class semi or are you moving up?
> *


this is my daughters bike , *"Candy Girl"* the 3rd bike is going to be Semi


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Felicidades Homie, see you soon loco. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 3 2009, 08:37 PM~14088603
> *Felicidades Homie, see you soon loco. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Oscar :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

its been 9 months now , and I have not made any updates to *"Twsited Habit"* not even small ones  , last year Bird and I where making updates every month, from small ones to big ones  now with out Bird here with me , its just not the same :tears: , its cool , cause like my son Nicholas says, "Dad you need to finish a project before you start a new one :rant: :loco: ", and yes , he is *RIGHT*,  I need to start on my daughters bike , *"Candy Girl"* and get her bike all done then I need to get *"Twisted Pedal"*my grandson's pedal car going and .................... now that I got a new grandson, need to build him some thing  , also got the *Regal* to work on :nicoderm: when the time is right for me, I will do *LOTS* of more updates to *"Twisted Habit"*  maybe for Vegas :0  :biggrin:  , maybe .......... next year , new look for 2010  *"Twisted Habit"* will always be a winner in my book no matter what  Bird's memories will always be in my familys hearts and myself :angel: :angel: :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 4 2009, 02:19 PM~14095128
> *its been 9 months now , and I have not made any updates to "Twsited Habit" not even small ones   , last year Bird and I where making updates every month, from small ones to big ones    now with out Bird here with me , its just not the same  :tears: , its cool , cause like my son Nicholas says, "Dad you need to finish a project before you start a new one  :rant:  :loco: ", and yes , he is RIGHT,    I need to start on my daughters bike , "Candy Girl" and get her bike all done then I need to get "Twisted Pedal"my grandson's pedal car  going and .................... now that I got a new grandson, need to build him some thing   , also got the Regal to work on  :nicoderm:  when the time is right for me, I will do LOTS of more updates to "Twisted Habit"    maybe for Vegas  :0    :biggrin:   , maybe ..........  next year , new look for 2010    "Twisted Habit" will always be a winner in my book no matter what    Bird's memories will always be in my familys hearts and myself  :angel:  :angel:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 4 2009, 03:17 PM~14096132
> *:thumbsup:
> GOOD LUCK!
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Twisted Habit" Best Of Show and $50.00 - Gangs To Grace Car Club Car Show *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

The Regal getting some love  Best 80's Gangs To Grace Car Show


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

got last minute things today for the show , it feels like prom nite :biggrin: :roflmao: and .............. it did *NOT* rain today  to everybody that is driving far this weekend to the show , *Have A Safe Drive*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

welp ............. its 5:00 am ,have not got any sleep cause of work for two days now :angry: , how ever ................ its the weekend   got the bikes loaded and Regal ready to roll  once I get there , I'm going to sleep in my truck :biggrin: see everybody at the show :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my grandson at LRM Show


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE SEING YOU TODAY SERGIO CONGRATS ON THE WIN

SEE YOU SOON :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 7 2009, 10:31 PM~14122988
> *NICE SEING YOU TODAY SERGIO CONGRATS ON THE WIN
> 
> SEE YOU SOON  :biggrin:
> *


Sup George :wave: glad to see you made it back home safe


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THANKS SERGIO I GOT HERE KINDA LATE CUZ I WENT TO JACK N THE BOX...GOT HUNGRY :biggrin:  

HAD FUN AT THE SHOW IT WAS NICE SEING MY FAVORITE BIKE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 4 2009, 09:09 PM~14098301
> *The Regal getting some love      Best 80's  Gangs To Grace  Car Show
> 
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKS HELLA HOTT G!!! DIGGIN THE STRIPING ON THE CAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

congratas serg and thanks  again


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 7 2009, 11:22 PM~14123341
> *THANKS SERGIO I GOT HERE KINDA LATE CUZ I WENT TO JACK N THE BOX...GOT HUNGRY  :biggrin:
> 
> HAD FUN AT THE SHOW IT WAS NICE SEING MY FAVORITE BIKE AGAIN  :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT I WAS YOUR FAVORITE BIKE :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 7 2009, 11:51 PM~14123483
> *CAR LOOKS HELLA HOTT G!!!  DIGGIN THE STRIPING ON THE CAR!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanx


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 7 2009, 11:22 PM~14123341
> *THANKS SERGIO I GOT HERE KINDA LATE CUZ I WENT TO JACK N THE BOX...GOT HUNGRY  :biggrin:
> 
> HAD FUN AT THE SHOW IT WAS NICE SEING MY FAVORITE BIKE AGAIN  :biggrin:
> *


Sup George , Thanx , hope to see you at the next show


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 8 2009, 06:37 AM~14124414
> *congratas serg and thanks   again
> *


Sup Noah , congrats to you also , you had your hands full caring all those awards :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 8 2009, 09:17 AM~14125380
> *I THOUGHT I WAS YOUR FAVORITE BIKE :tears:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Twisted Habit" 2nd Place Semi - Lowrider Magazine Car Show San Bernardino 2009*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 8 2009, 10:17 AM~14125380
> *I THOUGHT I WAS YOUR FAVORITE BIKE :tears:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL YOURS IS A TRIKE :biggrin: 

MEXICA = FAV TRIKE :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 8 2009, 06:43 PM~14131533
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


your car came along real fast homie, it even has the babe feature already :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* JOEY , SERG , PAULE AND RAUL !*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 10 2009, 03:12 AM~14147482
> *your car came along real fast homie, it even has the babe feature already :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 10 2009, 11:35 AM~14150459
> * JOEY , SERG , PAULE AND RAUL !
> 
> 
> ...


Roooollerzz :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 9 2009, 01:07 PM~14140112
> *"Twisted Habit" 2nd Place Semi - Lowrider Magazine Car Show San Bernardino 2009
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic of you and your Fam. What place did Twisted Habit take at San Berdoo?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 10 2009, 01:40 PM~14151570
> *Nice pic of you and your Fam. What place did Twisted Habit take at San Berdoo?
> *


2nd Semi


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

congrats Serg. bike looks good as always.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*IM REALLY , REALLY FUCKEN TIRED !!!!!* :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 11 2009, 12:15 PM~14161464
> *IM REALLY , REALLY FUCKEN TIRED !!!!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 X 2


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 11 2009, 12:19 PM~14161512
> *X      2
> *


Sup Paule


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

pic of my new grandson  *Roberto Angel Rodriguez*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

here are a few pic's that I took last weekend at the show ,San Bernardino , did not take alot  did not post them last week cause I been really busy at work :angry: but you know what they say ................. better late than never


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Twisted Habit" 1st Place - Old Memories East Side Car Show - 6-14-09*


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 14 2009, 08:38 PM~14188810
> *"Twisted Habit" 1st Place - Old Memories East Side Car Show - 6-14-09
> 
> 
> ...


nice shit homie


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 14 2009, 06:43 PM~14188851
> *nice shit homie
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

nice job on twisted habit and good luck on ya new project. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 14 2009, 07:51 PM~14189580
> *nice job on twisted habit and good luck on ya new project. :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 14 2009, 06:38 PM~14188810
> *"Twisted Habit" 1st Place - Old Memories East Side Car Show - 6-14-09
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ranana_quib (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey guys at twisted throttle, I am purchasing a load of stuff from you guys, got a quick question on the piaa lights, what are they light for distance?


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 14 2009, 06:38 PM~14188810
> *"Twisted Habit" 1st Place - Old Memories East Side Car Show - 6-14-09
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the win Bro!! Bike is looking good as always!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ranana_quib_@Jun 15 2009, 06:37 AM~14193017
> *Hey guys at twisted throttle,  I am purchasing a load of stuff from you guys,  got a quick question on the piaa lights,  what are they light for distance?
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 16 2009, 04:10 AM~14199585
> *
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ranana_quib_@Jun 15 2009, 07:37 AM~14193017
> *Hey guys at twisted throttle,  I am purchasing a load of stuff from you guys,  got a quick question on the piaa lights,  what are they light for distance?
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 16 2009, 08:56 AM~14205314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 16 2009, 08:56 AM~14205314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: good one homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 15 2009, 03:14 PM~14197601
> *Congrats on the win Bro!! Bike is looking good as always!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Jun 14 2009, 11:02 PM~14191862
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ranana_quib_@Jun 15 2009, 06:37 AM~14193017
> *Hey guys at twisted throttle,  I am purchasing a load of stuff from you guys,  got a quick question on the piaa lights,  what are they light for distance?
> *


we have not receive payment at this time , Please PM me for address to send payment in full , *only cash* , Thank You :biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 17 2009, 10:49 AM~14216833
> *:cheesy: good one homie  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 17 2009, 07:28 PM~14222584
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup David :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 18 2009, 11:57 AM~14228269
> *Sup David  :wave:
> *


chillin at work bRO.you?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 18 2009, 10:59 AM~14228281
> *chillin at work bRO.you?
> *


just got home from work  getting ready to go ZzzZZZzzzzz


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 18 2009, 10:59 AM~14228281
> *chillin at work bRO.you?
> *


*WTF !!!!! WORK ?!?!?!?!??!* why you not working ?!?!??!?! I wish I had a job that I can be on the pc at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 17 2009, 08:22 PM~14222503
> *we have not receive payment at this time , Please PM me for address to send payment in full , only cash , Thank You    :biggrin:      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 14 2009, 06:38 PM~14188810
> *"Twisted Habit" 1st Place - Old Memories East Side Car Show - 6-14-09
> 
> 
> ...



*CONGRADS !*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 18 2009, 12:19 PM~14228497
> *WTF !!!!! WORK ?!?!?!?!??!  why you not working ?!?!??!?!  I wish I had a job that I can be on the pc at the same time  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 18 2009, 11:59 AM~14228889
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sup George :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 18 2009, 09:12 PM~14234613
> *
> *


dont you know smoking is bad for your health :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 19 2009, 12:49 PM~14239672
> *dont you know smoking is bad for your health  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 19 2009, 11:14 PM~14245289
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Twsited Habit" - Best Bike at Antique Style & Oldies Car Club Cruise Night *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :0 :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 21 2009, 12:20 AM~14251495
> *  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:    :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP SERGIO CONGRATS ON ANOTHER WIN AND HAPPY FATHERS DAY :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 21 2009, 11:55 PM~14259641
> *WHATS UP SERGIO CONGRATS ON ANOTHER WIN AND HAPPY FATHERS DAY  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx  :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

look at what I got today .............. 10 yards of the same fabric for the display :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

THAT BIKE LOOKS PRETTY COOL :nicoderm: BUT IT COULD B ALOT BETTER :yes: GET RID OF ALL THAT "FLAT TWIST"-GET DOUBLE TWISTED OR CUSTOM TWISTED PARTS HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 24 2009, 09:23 AM~14282476
> *THAT BIKE LOOKS PRETTY COOL :nicoderm: BUT IT COULD B ALOT BETTER :yes: GET RID OF ALL THAT "FLAT TWIST"-GET DOUBLE TWISTED OR CUSTOM TWISTED PARTS HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


in time .....in time ...in time ...in time ...   got too many projects going on at the same time


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 24 2009, 10:30 AM~14282536
> *in time .....in time ...in time ...in time ...      got too many projects going on at the same time
> *


COOL HOMIE-I LOVE THE FRAME & PAINT JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 24 2009, 09:34 AM~14282563
> *COOL HOMIE-I LOVE THE FRAME & PAINT JOB   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


for one full year (last year) my son , Bird and I did upgrades to this bike at least once a month  but .............. last year God called for him :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: have not made any more updates to the bike , its not the same with out him  when the time is right for me , then maybe ill make more updats to it


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

I FEEL 4 YOU HOMIE-I LOST MY MOM 2 A 17YR. OLD DRUNK DRIVER!!!I MISS HER EVERYDAY :tears: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 24 2009, 09:55 AM~14282749
> *I FEEL 4 YOU HOMIE-I LOST MY MOM 2 A 17YR. OLD DRUNK DRIVER!!!I MISS HER EVERYDAY :tears:  :angel:
> *


then you know how it feels , *HARD* I also think about him and miss him so much every day


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 24 2009, 09:55 AM~14282749
> *I FEEL 4 YOU HOMIE-I LOST MY MOM 2 A 17YR. OLD DRUNK DRIVER!!!I MISS HER EVERYDAY :tears:  :angel:
> *


very sorry about your mom :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

I'LL KEEP U & UR FAMILY IN MY PRAYERS :happysad:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 24 2009, 11:00 AM~14282789
> *very sorry about your mom      :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


x2 I CANT IMAGINE LOSSING SOMEONE THAT GAVE ME LIFE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 24 2009, 10:04 AM~14282838
> *I'LL KEEP U & UR FAMILY IN MY PRAYERS :happysad:
> *


*Thank You*


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 24 2009, 11:04 AM~14282841
> *x2 I CANT IMAGINE LOSSING SOMEONE THAT GAVE ME LIFE
> *












IT'S THE HARDEST THING IM EVER WENT THROUGH!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 24 2009, 10:25 AM~14283075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its very hard some times for me , my heart and the faith that I have in God , I know that I will see my son again  :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*I got this in the mail last week* :biggrin:   :0 
*Now I just need to see if I can take time off from work to go *:angry: :angry: :angry: :banghead: :banghead: :rant: :rant: 
*Or ....... I can always call in sick*    
*By the way ........ it's an Indoors Spot !!!!*  :biggrin:  :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 27 2009, 05:07 PM~14316438
> *I got this in the mail last week  :biggrin:      :0
> Now I just need to see if I can take time off from work to go :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> Or ....... I can always call in sick
> ...


Good Luck if you go,Loco :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 27 2009, 05:15 PM~14316494
> *Good Luck if you go,Loco :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Oscar :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

forgot i had these


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

forgot I also had these  :tears: :angel: :tears: had them from last year  I need to get back in the game with Bird's bike


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY FAMILY ,
AN BE SAFE !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 3 2009, 11:22 AM~14372518
> *HAPPY 4TH OF JULY FAMILY ,
> AN BE SAFE !
> *


Thanx Paule ,you have a good one


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 3 2009, 01:52 PM~14373553
> *Thanx Paule ,you have a good one
> *


thanks Serg !
you be safe out there my bROther !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Twisted Habit" 2nd Place Semi WEGO Show San Bernardino 2009*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*3rd Place Mild 80's WEGO Show San Bernardino 2209*


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

congrats on the wins. well deserved


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 27 2009, 10:19 PM~14600790
> *congrats on the wins. well deserved
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i was checking out you regal, i was wondering, where did you get that chrome piece thats replaces the woodgrain around the stereo deck? that shit was nice!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 28 2009, 10:41 AM~14604442
> *i was checking out you regal, i was wondering, where did you get that chrome piece thats replaces the woodgrain around the stereo deck? that shit was nice!
> *


you mean this , right ?










it was already on it when I got it  but is should be simple , just go to a plastic , fiber glass shop , they carry all diff colors , then just cut out what you need to cover up


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

welp .............. I thought that I had came up with a cool name for the Regal ........... "*Sex Shooter"* :biggrin: but .......... my wife did not like it !!!  :angry: so its back to the drawing board


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 1 2009, 09:22 PM~14648904
> *welp ..............  I thought that I had came up with a cool name for the Regal ...........  "Sex Shooter"  :biggrin:  but ..........  my wife did not like it !!!    :angry:  so its back to the drawing board
> *


still think you should call it BlueBird


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 1 2009, 07:24 PM~14648915
> *still think you should call it BlueBird
> *


I might build a bike next year , in memorie of Bird , with handle bars, forks , sissy bar with crosses and have some murlas of portraits of Bird on it


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Twisted Habit" 2nd Place Full - Royal Fantasies Car Show - 8-2-09*

*"The Regal" 1st Place Mild - Royal Fantasies Car Show - 8-2-09*


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

CONGRATS ON UR WIN :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

I was watching this show last night and I thought I saw you. Were you in Vegas new years eve for 2007?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 4 2009, 03:47 PM~14674154
> *I was watching this show last night and I thought I saw you. Were you in Vegas new years eve for 2007?
> *


yep , my wife and I where in Vegas for 2007 , how did you know ???


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 4 2009, 08:00 PM~14676137
> *yep , my wife and I where in Vegas for 2007 , how did you know ???
> *




You waited in line for a hour just to get a plastic pitcher of beer of budlight.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 4 2009, 08:00 PM~14676773
> *You waited in line for a hour just to get a plastic pitcher of beer of budlight.
> *


*what the heck ?!?!?!?!?! how did you know that ?!?!?* yeah i had to wait for about an hr :angry: :angry: it took for ever and i think i paid like $25 for it ,the nite before they was going for $10 :angry: but my wife and had fun  it was a blast to be there for new years eve  we trying to make plans to go this new year eve


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHA THE LAST PIC IS  

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 5 2009, 05:27 PM~14686669
> *HAHA THE LAST PIC IS
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Sup George :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 5 2009, 08:05 PM~14687702
> *Sup George  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP SERGIO!!

HOWS EVERYTHING GOING WITH YOU


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Twisted Habitl" 1st Place Full Custom Bikes - Reflections CC Car Show - 8-29-09*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Twisted Habit" 1st Place Mild Custom - Best Murals and Best Display - Streetlow Magazine Costa Mesa - 8-30-09*


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 7 2009, 03:54 PM~15005813
> *"Twisted Habitl" 1st Place Mild Custom - Best Murals and Best Display - Streetlow Magazine Costa Mesa - 8-30-09
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CONGRATS SERGIO WAS COOL SEING YOU AGAIN


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 7 2009, 04:54 PM~15005813
> *"Twisted Habitl" 1st Place Mild Custom - Best Murals and Best Display - Streetlow Magazine Costa Mesa - 8-30-09
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 7 2009, 05:36 PM~15006973
> *CONGRATS SERGIO WAS COOL SEING YOU AGAIN
> *


it was cool meeting your brother  and also great to see you again  soooooooo how many pics did you take ???? :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA MAN I WAS GOING LOWKO LOL, THERES SOME IN THE SHOTCALLERS TOPIC YOU SHOULD CHECK THEM OUT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 8 2009, 12:14 PM~15015091
> *HAHAHA MAN I WAS GOING LOWKO LOL, THERES SOME IN THE SHOTCALLERS TOPIC YOU SHOULD CHECK THEM OUT LOL  :biggrin:
> *


cochino !!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*IM TELLING YOUR MOM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHAHA AHHH SHELL BE LIKE :nosad: :nono: 

AND ILL JUST BE LIKE THIS :yes: ----> :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2009, 12:15 AM~15023501
> *HAHAHAHA AHHH SHELL BE LIKE  :nosad:  :nono:
> 
> AND ILL JUST BE LIKE THIS  :yes: ---->  :cheesy:
> *


more like your mom be like ................... :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :loco: :rant: :rant:

and you be like ........................ hno: hno: hno: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

check out the gilr on the left of our flryer ............ yep , same girl


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

EY I KNOW :cheesy: I SHOULD HER THE FLYER I WS LIKE YOU SHOULD COME TO THIS SHOW AND THEN SHE WAS LIKE OH THATS ME  LOL YEAH BUT SAME GIRL FROM THERE HOPOEFULLY SHE ROLLS BY


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 9 2009, 07:28 AM~15024393
> *more like your mom be like  ...................  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :loco:  :rant:  :rant:
> 
> and you be like ........................  hno:  hno:  hno:    :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my new grandson is ready for football season :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Little Bird's first Dodgers game last week


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 10 2009, 02:16 PM~15040702
> *my new grandson is ready for football season  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Raiders..................NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! j/k :biggrin: Go Packers


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 10 2009, 09:34 PM~15046147
> *Raiders..................NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      j/k :biggrin:          Go Packers
> *


Sup Oscar :wave: wtf ?!?!?!? Packers ?!?!?!? do you guys even have cheerleaders ?!?!?!? , and if you do , they cant dress in shorts cause its tooooooooo cold over there :biggrin: yeah , I know last past years we have not have had a great season , but ............. we still have the *HOTTEST* cheerleaders in the NFL


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

xxx2 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

was looking in the garage , I forgot i had these   :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 11 2009, 04:17 PM~15054288
> *was looking in the garage , I forgot i had these      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hmm .............. might just put these on


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

got my confermation letter today from the resort where im staying at in Vegas , sunday to sunday :biggrin: *cant wait !!!!!* i need some rest  just gona do nothing  just turn the ac full blast and drink some cold,cold beer and eat some good food


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHA DAM THAT SOUDNS LIKE FUN IMA BE AT VEGAS TOO SEE YOU THERE SERGIO


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 18 2009, 10:28 PM~15124404
> *HAHA DAM THAT SOUDNS LIKE FUN IMA BE AT VEGAS TOO SEE YOU THERE SERGIO
> *


make sure you take about 5 cameras out to Vegas  cause ............. there is *ALOT* of cochinas :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 19 2009, 06:35 AM~15125436
> *make sure you take about 5 cameras out to Vegas    cause  .............  there is ALOT of cochinas  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA HELL YEAH LAST TIME MY BATTERIES RAN OUT SO IMA TAKE A COUPLE MORE WITH ME LOL HELL YEAH I CANT WAIT FOR VEGASS :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 16 2009, 08:16 AM~15096450
> *hmm .............. might just put these on
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I took these today to get 24k gold put on


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Yes or No ???? *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

I SAY YES


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

with the spinner that shyt looks sick!!! i say yes.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 20 2009, 12:27 PM~15133256
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Carlos


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

YES!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 11 2009, 04:17 PM~15054288
> *was looking in the garage , I forgot i had these      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like i'll be putting these on this week, i had them for over a year , was gona maybe put them on Candy Girl , but the rims are painted to match the frame on Candy Girl


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I got these back today , had the axcels re-placed to longer ones to fit the bike


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Vegas Indoors Confirmation Letter* :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 26 2009, 07:16 PM~15194879
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*forks*  :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

holy shyt... looking real good!!! damn, wish i was going to Vegas this year.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 27 2009, 04:26 PM~15200474
> *forks      :0  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*damn parts are HARD to clean* :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

but look at the turn out afterwords... bad ass TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 27 2009, 07:37 PM~15201886
> *but look at the turn out afterwords... bad ass TTT
> *


:yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 27 2009, 08:36 PM~15201865
> *damn parts are HARD to clean    :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


DAUMM THOSE PARTS ARE NICE!!! ARE THEY FOR TWISTED HABIT?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 27 2009, 08:13 PM~15202241
> *DAUMM THOSE PARTS ARE NICE!!! ARE THEY FOR TWISTED HABIT?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 27 2009, 08:16 PM~15202268
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I THINK THEY GOING ON UR HIJAS BIKE?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 27 2009, 08:27 PM~15202426
> *I THINK THEY GOING ON UR HIJAS BIKE?
> *


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: these are my hijas parts 

*Handle Bars* 









*Steering Wheel*









*Forks*









*Fender Brace*


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 27 2009, 08:38 PM~15202573
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no: these are my hijas parts
> 
> Handle Bars
> ...


 :0  ESTAN CHINGONAS U GOING DIFFRENT THIS YEAR! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 27 2009, 08:43 PM~15202651
> *:0    ESTAN CHINGONAS U GOING DIFFRENT THIS YEAR! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

gona be putting on some parts tomorrow  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  i'll post pic's later


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 27 2009, 04:26 PM~15200474
> *forks      :0  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FOR TWISTED HABIT?? :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 28 2009, 07:07 PM~15212480
> *FOR TWISTED HABIT??  :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Steering whell and Pedals   :biggrin:   :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 28 2009, 07:10 PM~15212517
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


NVM I RE READ IT :biggrin: 

WHO DID THE PARTS??


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

i'm also gona pick up more parts tomorrow from Speedy and I also have to pick up some things from Henry   :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 28 2009, 07:20 PM~15212629
> *NVM I RE READ IT  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO DID THE PARTS??
> *


*TNT*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

come onnnnnnnnnn sunday ,5 more days till sunday  i already got my stuff packed up , i leave to Vegas this sunday ,my wife wont get there till thursday  you know what they say ,*"what happens in Vegas ,stays in Vegas"*  im j/k ,*I Love my wife ALOT* im just gona stay in my room and give Twisted Habit a good clean up , maybe go to a few shows and gamble a little , and for sure , drink some cold,cold coronas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 28 2009, 08:27 PM~15212733
> *come onnnnnnnnnn sunday ,5 more days till sunday   i already got my stuff packed up , i leave to Vegas this sunday ,my wife wont get there till thursday    you know what they say ,"what happens in Vegas ,stays in Vegas"    im j/k  ,I Love my wife ALOT im just gona stay in my room and give Twisted Habit a good clean up , maybe go to a few shows and gamble a little , and for sure , drink some cold,cold coronas  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:biggrin: 

I SEE TWISTED HABIT IS GOIGN TO HAVE A NEW LOOK :0 CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

looks like this bike is going to catch a few people off gaurd :0 



looking good


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Sep 26 2009, 06:16 PM~15194879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO ENGRAVING


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 29 2009, 10:08 AM~15217841
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


:yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 29 2009, 10:31 AM~15218054
> *NO ENGRAVING
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 29 2009, 10:21 AM~15217961
> *looks like this bike is going to catch a few people off gaurd :0
> looking good
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 29 2009, 11:10 AM~15218408
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ON TOP OF THE CHROME????


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 29 2009, 11:12 AM~15218425
> *ON TOP OF THE CHROME????
> *


maybe  hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 29 2009, 11:13 AM~15218437
> *maybe    hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 29 2009, 11:15 AM~15218458
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 29 2009, 11:18 AM~15218490
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 29 2009, 11:21 AM~15218521
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: im going to bed now


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

sshhhhhhhh, Twsited Habit having surgery  i'll post pics later , once Twsited Habit is out of the recovery room


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

IS TWISTED HABIT OK?? HOW'S THE OPERATION COMING OUT?? WE WANT PIX!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

there are some complications :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

is it just me .......................... does Vegas Super Show , seem like the prom , its like getting everything perfect at the last minute :angry:  :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 29 2009, 07:10 PM~15223124
> *there are some complications  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Q VO SERGIO HOW U BEEN HOMIE? I SAW THE NEW PARTS U GOT THEY LOOK CHINGONAS!!! :thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL TOGETHER WITH ALL THE NEW PARTS HOMIE!!! SEE U IN VEGAS


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

On wedsnday i had Twisted Habit taken all apart to put some new parts for Vegas for this year , it has been a full year that Twisted Habit had no updates at all , ever since Bird left  i have not wanted to do any updates to it at all  when Bird was here , we where doing updates to Twisted Habit at least once a month  but now with out him here , its just not the same no more :tears: :tears: :tears: , i had a full set of parts for it , new forks,sissy bar handle bars everything for it , the only thing that i did put on was the 24k gold rims cause those Bird saw when i got them  . So i have decided that after the Vegas Show this year , Twisted Habit is gona retire , i might show it one or two more shows this year , and after that , no more , i just dont feel it in my heart when i saw it with all the new parts , dont get me wrong it looked *BAD ASS* , but not the same with out Bird here to see it :tears: :tears: , Little Bird (my grandson) is gona be 2 years old next week , maybe when he gets at the right age or my heart feels diff about me redoing Twisted Habit , then maybe i will . i will say this , and yes im gona be *BOLD* about it , if i ever redo Twisted Habit for next year , it is gona *KICK ASS* in semi :biggrin: , next year i want to work more on my Regal , its fun driving it around (not that i drive it much :angry: ) i also want to finish up Candy Girl and maybe start a new bike with both my two grandson's    I had a BLAST last year showing Twisted Habit , its a bike that well always mean alot to me , i cant wait to for both my grandson's to take over Twisted Habit :wave:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 3 2009, 04:10 AM~15256084
> *On wedsnday i had Twisted Habit taken all apart to put some new parts for Vegas for this year ,  it has been a full year that Twisted Habit had no updates at all , ever since Bird left    i have not wanted to do any updates to it at all    when Bird was here , we where doing updates to Twisted Habit at least once a month    but now with out him here , its just not the same no more  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: , i had a full set of parts for it , new forks,sissy bar handle bars everything for it , the only thing that i did put on was the 24k gold rims cause those Bird saw when i got them   . So i have decided that after the Vegas Show this year , Twisted Habit is gona retire , i might show it one or two more shows this year , and after that , no more , i just dont feel it in my heart when i saw it with all the new parts , dont get me wrong it looked BAD ASS , but not the same with out Bird here to see it  :tears:  :tears: , Little Bird (my grandson) is gona be 2 years old next week , maybe when he gets at the right age or my heart feels diff about me redoing Twisted Habit , then maybe i will . i will say this , and yes im gona be BOLD about it , if i ever redo Twisted Habit for next year , it is gona KICK ASS in semi  :biggrin: , next year i want to work more on my Regal , its fun driving it around (not that i drive it much :angry: ) i also want to finish up Candy Girl and maybe start a new bike with both my two grandson's       I had a BLAST last year showing Twisted Habit , its a bike that well always mean alot to me , i cant wait to for both my grandson's to take over Twisted Habit  :wave:
> *


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

Twisted Habit has always had my respect, and im pretty sure i can speak for alot of ppl. and it's known for one of the best out there. much respect and love to you and to the fam.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 3 2009, 09:57 AM~15257165
> *Twisted Habit has always had my respect, and im pretty sure i can speak for alot of ppl. and it's known for one of the best out there. much respect and love to you and to the fam.
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Little Robert


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

welp ................. I'm out the door to Vegas , gona do some sight seeing and hang out , for a few days before the show  may everybody that is going have a safe trip , hope to see everybody at the show :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

what a week !!!!! :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Twisted Habit" 3rd Place Semi - Lowrider Magazine Las Vegas Super Show 2009*


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 12 2009, 03:47 PM~15334243
> *"Twisted Habit" 3rd Place Semi - Lowrider Magazine Las Vegas Super Show  2009
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the win and for the Club of the Year homie.... family pic. nice. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 12 2009, 04:12 PM~15334460
> *congrats on the win and for the Club of the Year homie.... family pic. nice.  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: *Thanx*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CONGRATS ON THE WIN SERGIO, GLAD YOU HAD FUN OUT THERE. SUCKS THAT I COULDNT MAKE IT OUT THERE BUT FUCK IT NEXT YEAR IF THERE IS ONE  

SAW THE PIC OF TWISTED HABIT LOOKED SICK WITH THAT STEERING WHEEL ANY MORE PICS :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 12 2009, 05:18 PM~15335008
> *CONGRATS ON THE WIN SERGIO, GLAD YOU HAD FUN OUT THERE. SUCKS THAT I COULDNT MAKE IT OUT THERE BUT FUCK IT NEXT YEAR IF THERE IS ONE
> 
> SAW THE PIC OF TWISTED HABIT LOOKED SICK WITH THAT STEERING WHEEL ANY MORE PICS  :cheesy:
> *


Sup George , Thanx  i didnt take alot of pics , my daughter did , ill post some more when she gets home from school


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sergio all i ca say bro is congrats on th epic win and emotional one at that i almost cried bro. since i know its the last time for birds bike.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

congrats


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 12 2009, 07:19 PM~15336181
> *sergio all i ca say bro is congrats on th epic win and emotional one at that i almost cried bro. since i know its the last time for birds bike.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: Thanx Taco , it was a *BLAST* made me feel like a kid with Birds bike


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 12 2009, 10:11 PM~15338262
> *congrats
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*I like to Thank Bird from the bottom of my heart for starting Twisted Habit 3 years ago , Lowriding is a family thing and a very GOOD way to show others what our culture is all about , you can start young or old , but just remember one thing .............. you have to have HEART for the love of Lowriding*    
*missing in these pic's is my son Steven , he could not go to Vegas cause of collage and work*    *and Bird is in these pic's , you just have to look through your hearts and not your eyes to see him , as I do now , I Love And Miss You So Much Son , Love Dad *:tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

congrats on your win


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 13 2009, 05:22 PM~15346469
> *I like to Thank Bird from the bottom of my heart for starting Twisted Habit 3 years ago , Lowriding is a family thing and a very GOOD way to show others what our culture is all about , you can start young or old , but just remember one thing ..............  you have to have HEART for the love of Lowriding
> missing in these pic's is my son Steven , he could not go to Vegas cause of collage and work         and Bird is in these pic's , you just have to look through your hearts and not your eyes to see him , as I do now ,  I Love And Miss You So Much Son , Love Dad :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> ...


A SR SERGIO U A RODEMODEL MY SON ITS NOW 4 MONTH N MY BABY GIRL ,2 N A HALF BUT I CAN SEE U MISS UR SON ALOT THREW THEM PICS BUT IM SOMETHING SIMILAR TO U I LOVE N BRING MY FAMILY TO THE EVENTS SINCE DAY ONE CUZ MAN DONT EVEN HAVE WORDS TO EXPREES ALL DA RESPECT I GOT 4 U KEEP IT UP N MAY GOD BLESS U N DA FAMILY


HERES SOME PICS OF MY FAMILY IM A YOUNGSTER BUT I TAKE CARE OF MY FAMILY I STRUGGLE LIKE EVERYONE BUT I DO WAT A REAL MAN DO!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 13 2009, 05:49 PM~15346774
> *A SR SERGIO U A RODEMODEL MY SON ITS NOW 4 MONTH N MY BABY GIRL ,2 N A HALF BUT I CAN SEE U MISS UR SON ALOT THREW THEM PICS BUT IM SOMETHING SIMILAR TO U I LOVE N BRING MY FAMILY TO THE EVENTS SINCE DAY ONE CUZ MAN DONT EVEN HAVE WORDS TO EXPREES ALL DA RESPECT I GOT 4 U KEEP IT UP N MAY GOD BLESS U N DA FAMILY
> HERES SOME PICS OF MY FAMILY IM A YOUNGSTER BUT I TAKE CARE OF MY FAMILY I STRUGGLE LIKE EVERYONE BUT I DO WAT A REAL MAN DO!
> 
> ...


*always give them ALL THE LOVE that you have for them , remember , kids look up to us , wheter we are doing good or bad in life , they look up to us , thats is just how God made us *


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 13 2009, 06:44 PM~15347427
> *always give them ALL THE LOVE that you have for them , remember , kids look up to us , wheter we are doing good or bad in life , they look up to us , thats is just how God made us
> *


oh yeah all my nephews look up to me...since i used to bang till now da lowlife they always love my lifestyle good n bad but i try to keep them in da good path! love em my oldest nephews if they get good grades this year by bikes are going to them if they keep good grades in school n obey there parents! 

















this all my nephews/niece they go threw a ruff life wish i had all da money in world to make em HAPPY!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 13 2009, 07:41 PM~15348181
> *oh yeah all my nephews look up to me...since i used to bang till now da lowlife they always love my lifestyle good n bad but i try to keep them in da good path! love em my oldest nephews if they get good grades this year by bikes are going to them if they keep good grades in school n obey there parents!
> *


I was a young dad myself , when Bird was born , i was 23 and my wife was 19 , it was hard at first , my wife has always been the back bone to our family , even now , she is one strong woman , I love her very,very much , now we have two grandsons' , been married next month , 22 years  some times its still hard , but with the love that we have for each other , and God on our side , it keeps us going  keep up the *GOOD WORK* with your kids


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

congrats on everything bROtha and was good talking to you


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 13 2009, 07:46 PM~15348250
> *I was a young dad myself , when Bird was born , i was 23 and my wife was 19 , it was hard at first , my wife has always been the back bone to our family , even now , she is one strong woman , I love her very,very much , now we have two grandsons' , been married next month , 22 years   some times its still hard , but with the love that we have for each other , and God on our side , it keeps us going    keep up the GOOD WORK with your kids
> *


thanks serg very much them words mean alot to me im 23 now my lady is 21 been together since she was 15 i just pick her up from college she has 6 more months but with 2 kids is hard but after work i baby sit my lil ones thats why its hard to keep my rides the way i want em but once she is threw school n my kids grow up its gonna be a lil easier but 4 now we love support each other threw good n bad!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 13 2009, 07:50 PM~15348322
> *thanks serg very much them words mean alot to me im 23 now my lady is 21 been together since she was 15 i just pick her up from college she has 6 more months but with 2 kids is hard but after work i baby sit my lil ones thats why its hard to keep my rides the way i want em but once she is threw school n my kids grow up its gonna be a lil easier but 4 now we love support each other threw good n bad!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my daughter and i kicking it at the resort in Vegas


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM LOOKS RELAXING ASS FUCK!! LOL WHERE WAS THAT AT NEVER SEEN THAT


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Q vo SERGIO !!! :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2009, 12:38 PM~15354963
> *DAM LOOKS RELAXING ASS FUCK!! LOL WHERE WAS THAT AT NEVER SEEN THAT
> *


its on the strip ,about 2 miles down from Mandalay Bay Casino


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 14 2009, 03:16 PM~15356647
> *Q vo SERGIO !!! :wave:
> *


Sup Carlos :wave:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

well i hope there's a Super Show next year cuz i need to be there NO MATTER WAT!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 14 2009, 09:28 PM~15361510
> *well i hope there's a Super Show next year cuz i need to be there NO MATTER WAT!!!!
> *


there well be


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I did pick up the name badge and crank parts at Vegas that got 24kt gold platted , but the gold did not come out the color i wanted to :angry: :angry: :angry: they are gona get redone , ill post pics when i get them back


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 11 2008, 04:09 PM~10630147
> *now I got a full set , 2 - 20's and 1 16' , but ..... not sure if I want to put them on
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think you should put them on because it will disrupt the flow. The chrome makes the paint stand out and vice versa. The gold would just be too much... in my opinion. I love that bike though. Nice and simple.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 16 2009, 06:24 PM~15381872
> *I dont think you should put them on because it will disrupt the flow. The chrome makes the paint stand out and vice versa. The gold would just be too much... in my opinion. I love that bike though. Nice and simple.
> *


ill post pics with the gold rims tomorrow when its nice and sunny outside  when the sun hits the rims and its on the turn table turnning , they look nice  , the bike just needs more gold parts , the plan was what ever parts got engraved to be two tone , and what ever parts did not get engraved , to be 24k gold platted   

*with gold rims*  that pic was taking indoors


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

That bike is sick! I have to ask... how much has it cost so far to build?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 16 2009, 08:00 PM~15382640
> *That bike is sick! I have to ask... how much has it cost so far to build?
> *


hmmm ....... when Bird started building this bike , we took no shorts cuts at all , we had the best of the best work on this bike , murals by Fonzy (last bike that he airbrushed on) engraving by Carlos Salas , platting by Speedy and display by Henry , all together , bike and display , i say about 6k to 7 k


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*anyways ................ here are the before and after pics with the gold rims*    *also the gold rims have less spokes ,i think it makes the gold come out more with less spokes , especially the lip of the rim along with the rim it self*


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

loving da gold!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 17 2009, 05:09 PM~15388722
> *loving da gold!
> *


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

don't listen to wat other's say, great move on putting the gold, it stands out. Lovin' the mixx. :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 18 2009, 11:19 AM~15392594
> *don't listen to wat other's say, great move on putting the gold, it stands out. Lovin' the mixx.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

i got a gold spring for the forks pm me great looking bike by the way how was vegas?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 18 2009, 11:19 AM~15392594
> *don't listen to wat other's say, great move on putting the gold, it stands out. Lovin' the mixx.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Oct 18 2009, 01:57 PM~15393261
> *i got a gold spring for the forks pm me great looking bike by the way how was vegas?
> *


Vegas was *GREAT*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Little Birds Birthday Party , yesterday , here a few pics from the party , even tho my son Bird is in Heaven now , i could feel it in my heart that he was here at the party with us , i told my wife , "you do know that Bird is here with us , there is nooooooo way he would miss his own son's Birthday Party" , she said , "I know" *    :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2009, 01:54 PM~15402818
> *Little Birds Birthday Party , yesterday , here a few pics from the party , even tho my son Bird is in Heaven now , i could feel it in my heart that he was here at the party with us , i told my wife , "you do know that Bird is here with us , there is nooooooo way he would miss his own son's Birthday Party" , she said , "I know"         :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...



awww.  well HAPPY BIRTHDY TO UM. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 19 2009, 03:07 PM~15403601
> *awww.   well HAPPY BIRTHDY TO UM. :biggrin:
> *


Thanx


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2009, 03:57 PM~15404134
> *Thanx
> *



your welcome :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 17 2009, 05:06 PM~15388693
> *anyways ................  here are the before and after pics with the gold rims        also the gold rims have less spokes ,i think it makes the gold come out more with less spokes , especially the lip of the rim along with the rim it self
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD DOGG KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Oct 19 2009, 04:02 PM~15404175
> *LOOKING GOOD DOGG KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK
> *


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2009, 04:04 PM~15404196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY B-DAY LIL BIRD!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 19 2009, 05:01 PM~15404807
> *HAPPY B-DAY LIL BIRD!
> *


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 18 2009, 10:06 AM~15388693
> *anyways ................  here are the before and after pics with the gold rims        also the gold rims have less spokes ,i think it makes the gold come out more with less spokes , especially the lip of the rim along with the rim it self
> 
> 
> ...


lovin it.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 20 2009, 04:35 AM~15410521
> *lovin it.
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SERGIOOOOOOOOOO !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 20 2009, 02:00 PM~15414268
> *SERGIOOOOOOOOOO !
> *


*PPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 20 2009, 02:03 PM~15414295
> *SERGIO !</span>[/i] :biggrin:  :cheesy:*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 20 2009, 02:06 PM~15414326
> *GOOD ONE !
> 
> SERGIO ! :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 20 2009, 02:10 PM~15414368
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: : :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2009, 05:04 PM~15404196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LIL BIRD :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 20 2009, 02:52 PM~15414674
> *HAHA HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LIL BIRD  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx George :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whats up bROther. The bike is lookin bad ass on the gold rims now


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 21 2009, 02:31 PM~15424702
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good one day ill be like ya!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 21 2009, 02:31 PM~15424702
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice regal


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 21 2009, 06:49 PM~15427780
> *Whats up bROther.  The bike is lookin bad ass on the gold rims now
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 21 2009, 07:56 PM~15428537
> *looking good one day ill be like ya!
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: my very first car when i was 16 years old , was a 1973 Monte Carlo  on 520's hydros front and back with true spokes :biggrin: black on black , old school look  then my second car was a 1964 Impala :biggrin: *DAMN* i miss that car *ALOT*   it was cleeeeeeeeeeaaaaannnnnnnnn  then i got married  my wife was preganat with Bird , was living in some apartments with no furniture   soooooooooo i sold the 64 to buy furniture , then after that it was family car after family car :angry: :angry: :angry: 22 years later of marriage 4 kids ,two grandons one son in collage and two more right behind him , i finally got myself a Lowrider again   my wife still up to this day , says , " your stupid for selling the 64" , geeeeee , Thanx honey :angry: :angry: :angry: , lol


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2009, 08:04 PM~15428638
> *nice regal
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 22 2009, 03:41 PM~15432280
> *:wave:  my very first car when i was 16 years old , was a 1973 Monte Carlo    on 520's  hydros front and back with true spokes  :biggrin:  black on black , old school look    then my second car was a 1964 Impala  :biggrin:  DAMN i miss that car ALOT     it was cleeeeeeeeeeaaaaannnnnnnnn   then i got married      my wife was preganat with Bird , was living in some apartments with no furniture      soooooooooo i sold the 64 to buy  furniture  , then after that it was family car after family car  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  22 years later of marriage 4 kids ,two grandons  one son in collage and two more right behind him , i finally got myself a Lowrider again      my wife still up to this day , says , " your stupid for selling the 64" ,  geeeeee , Thanx honey  :angry:  :angry:  , lol
> *


great story  i allways say i'm never gonna sell my 64, but family comes first so i know that if something would come up and my family would be in a tight situation then i would sell her too... you can allways buy a car but you can't buy a family


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 22 2009, 06:41 AM~15432280
> *:wave:  my very first car when i was 16 years old , was a 1973 Monte Carlo    on 520's  hydros front and back with true spokes  :biggrin:  black on black , old school look    then my second car was a 1964 Impala  :biggrin:  DAMN i miss that car ALOT     it was cleeeeeeeeeeaaaaannnnnnnnn   then i got married      my wife was preganat with Bird , was living in some apartments with no furniture      soooooooooo i sold the 64 to buy  furniture  , then after that it was family car after family car  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  22 years later of marriage 4 kids ,two grandons  one son in collage and two more right behind him , i finally got myself a Lowrider again      my wife still up to this day , says , " your stupid for selling the 64" ,  geeeeee , Thanx honey  :angry:    , lol
> *


  u know familia primero...but hey now u got ur low-low...n its clean i like it well the monte is my 1st low-low i got it for $800 buks the way it is with 14` supremes 3 pumps 4 batteries n whole bunch of goodies! lucky me! n ima try to upgrade my blk bike 4 next year n hope to get da monte painted by next summer!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 22 2009, 06:54 AM~15432335
> *great story    i allways say i'm never gonna sell my 64, but family comes first so i know that if something would come up and my family would be in a tight situation then i would sell her too... you can allways buy a car but you can't buy a family
> *


:yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 22 2009, 12:49 PM~15435298
> *  u know familia primero...but hey now u got ur low-low...n its clean i like it well the monte is my 1st low-low i got it for $800 buks the way it is with 14` supremes 3 pumps 4 batteries n whole bunch of goodies! lucky me! n ima try to upgrade my blk bike 4 next year n hope to get da monte painted by next summer!
> *


got to start some where , Birds bike ,Twisted Habit , i first bought that for him 4 years ago as a christmas present from the swap meet for $150 , then little by little ,part by part is what you see now


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Twisted Habit" 1st Place Full Custom and Best Of Show - Old Memories So LA Bike And Pedal Car Show - 10-24-09*


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 25 2009, 08:04 PM~15463855
> *"Twisted Habit" 1st Place Full Custom and Best Of Show - Old Memories So LA Bike And Pedal Car Show - 10-24-09
> 
> 
> ...


damm thats hugge lol 

congrats


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 25 2009, 10:16 PM~15465550
> *damm thats hugge lol
> 
> congrats
> *


i thought you where coming by to the show ?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 26 2009, 02:07 PM~15471098
> *i thought you where coming by to the show ?
> *


i was but car problems  
whats the next show you going to??


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 26 2009, 03:43 PM~15472201
> *i was but car problems
> whats the next show you going to??
> *


not sure yet , maybe Traffic , but thats my sons birthday  and the day before its my wife's and i wedding anniversary  , but we can party on saturday and go to the show on sunday


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 26 2009, 03:53 PM~15472311
> *not sure yet , maybe Traffic , but thats my sons birthday    and the day before its my wife's and i  wedding anniversary    , but we can party on saturday and go to the show on sunday
> *


ohhh alright i see, do you think :biggrin: 
, i might go to that traffic show but not sure yet


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 26 2009, 05:59 PM~15472983
> *ohhh alright i see, do you think  :biggrin:
> , i might go to that traffic show but not sure yet
> *


I THOUGH YOU WHRE GONNA COME DOWN HERE :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 26 2009, 06:09 PM~15473882
> *I THOUGH YOU WHRE GONNA COME DOWN HERE  :cheesy:
> *


its closer here, and if i go down there i wont be able to show, but im still thinking of which one to go to


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 26 2009, 08:09 PM~15475685
> *its closer here, and if i go down there i wont be able to show, but im still thinking of which one to go to
> *


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

HEY ROLLERZ !

I'M PAULE'S DAUGHTER CELIA !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Oct 26 2009, 08:20 PM~15475891
> *HEY ROLLERZ !
> 
> I'M PAULE'S DAUGHTER CELIA !
> *


Sup Celia :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*my daughter Nichole and I at Vegas Super Show*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 27 2009, 05:41 PM~15485007
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking deep! ima go to vegas when my lady has her carreer!  good pic


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 27 2009, 05:54 PM~15485141
> *looking deep! ima go to vegas when my lady has her carreer!  good pic
> *


you from MARYLAND ?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Q VO SERGIO!! HOW U DOING HOMIE?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 06:59 PM~15497227
> *Q VO SERGIO!! HOW U DOING HOMIE?
> *


:wave: Sup Carlos ,im doing fine ,how about yourself ? hope everything is good for you


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 28 2009, 07:04 PM~15497278
> *:wave: Sup Carlos ,im doing fine ,how about yourself ?  hope everything is good for you
> *


 :biggrin: glad to hear that homie... im doing coo im glad the shows are over already that way i have enough time to chill with the family now... congrats on the win this past weekend homie :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 27 2009, 07:01 PM~15486074
> *you from MARYLAND ?
> *


MARYLAND WASHINGTON DC CLOSE TO DA WHITE HOUSE! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 07:11 PM~15497343
> *:biggrin:  glad to hear that homie... im doing coo im glad the shows are over already that way i have enough time to chill with the family now... congrats on the win this past weekend homie :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanx*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 28 2009, 07:38 PM~15497641
> *MARYLAND WASHINGTON DC CLOSE TO DA WHITE HOUSE! :biggrin:
> *


is obama your neighbor ? i can just imagine obama in a lolo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*the work of Jae Bueno*
:h5: :h5: :h5: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:








:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 29 2009, 08:55 AM~15501613
> *the work of Jae Bueno
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


nice pic homie   :0


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 29 2009, 05:23 AM~15501501
> *is obama your neighbor ? i can just imagine  obama  in a lolo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


one day obama gonna be in a low-low! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 29 2009, 05:55 AM~15501613
> *the work of Jae Bueno
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


loving diz pic looks so realistic!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 29 2009, 12:39 PM~15504685
> *loving diz pic looks so realistic!
> *


:yes:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

SUP SERG! :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Oct 29 2009, 05:26 PM~15507596
> *SUP SERG! :wave:
> *


  Sup Robert :wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 30 2009, 09:25 AM~15513811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Oct 30 2009, 10:48 AM~15514486
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 30 2009, 09:25 AM~15513811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you find the pics ?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 30 2009, 06:05 PM~15517618
> *where did you find the pics ?
> *


the home girl desiree took them 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490855


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 30 2009, 10:46 PM~15519735
> *the home girl desiree took them
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490855
> *


found it  *Thanx*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 27 2009, 05:38 AM~15478985
> *Sup Celia :wave:
> *


what up bRO !

my daughter says hi !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 2 2009, 12:15 PM~15537863
> *what up bRO !
> 
> my daughter says hi !
> *


Sup Paule , tell your daughter i said , *Sup* :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 21 2009, 07:56 PM~15428537
> *looking good one day ill be like ya!
> 
> 
> ...


*Sup mr.casper* this was my 64 I had when I was 18 years old , then I got married and sold it :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 3 2009, 12:28 PM~15549566
> *Sup mr.casper this was my 64 I had when I was 18 years old , then I got married and sold it  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


  DAYUM TOO BAD U SOLD IT BUT HEY U GOT A CLEAN REGAL N VERY GOOD LOOKING BIKE!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 3 2009, 04:33 PM~15551965
> * DAYUM TOO BAD U SOLD IT BUT HEY U GOT A CLEAN REGAL N VERY GOOD LOOKING BIKE!
> *


:yes:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 3 2009, 11:28 AM~15549566
> *Sup mr.casper this was my 64 I had when I was 18 years old , then I got married and sold it  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmm!!! i wish i had a 64


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 14 2009, 06:45 AM~15351863
> *my daughter and i kicking it at the resort in Vegas
> 
> 
> ...


cancun resort :cheesy: i stay there when i hit up the super shows


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 3 2009, 08:43 PM~15554686
> *cancun resort  :cheesy: i stay there when i hit up the super shows
> *


I own a time share there , *we love it there*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2009, 07:36 PM~15553878
> *dammmmmmmmmm!!! i wish i had a 64
> *


i wish i would of keeped it :angry: :angry: :angry: talk about getting girls :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 3 2009, 09:28 PM~15549566
> *Sup mr.casper this was my 64 I had when I was 18 years old , then I got married and sold it  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAAAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN thats soooooo nice!!!!  sitting on tru spokes??? :0 what size were they? 14's?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 3 2009, 01:28 PM~15549566
> *Sup mr.casper this was my 64 I had when I was 18 years old , then I got married and sold it  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 4 2009, 08:02 AM~15558381
> *DAAAAAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN thats soooooo nice!!!!    sitting on tru spokes???  :0  what size were they? 14's?
> *


13' on 520's ,yep tru spokes, back then we only had tru spokes or tru rays , old school


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

ill see if i can find pics of myfirst lolo , 73 Monte Carlo , most of the pics that i had they where taking with me and girls that i use to date :biggrin: so my wife threw away most of them :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 4 2009, 06:44 AM~15558095
> *I own a time share there , we love it there
> *


x2 :biggrin: that place is awsome


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 4 2009, 06:44 PM~15564267
> *x2  :biggrin: that place is awsome
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: first time we stay there , we got to stay at the penthouse for a week , had a *BLAST*


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

WHAT UP HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Nov 5 2009, 10:39 AM~15570514
> *WHAT UP HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 4 2009, 06:29 PM~15564070
> *ill see if i can find pics of myfirst lolo , 73 Monte Carlo , most of the pics that i had they where taking with me and girls that i use to date  :biggrin:  so my wife threw away most of them  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 5 2009, 03:54 PM~15573817
> *:0
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*I like to wish my beautiful , wonderful , loving wife Jackie , a Happy Wedding Anniversary , 22 years ago today we both said , "we do"*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

congrats to you both and many more to come :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 7 2009, 07:46 PM~15593967
> *congrats to you both and many more to come :biggrin:
> *


X2 congrats


Hey serg any word on that stuff ?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 7 2009, 09:59 PM~15595136
> *X2 congrats
> Hey serg any word on that stuff ?
> *


ill be calling to today , got tied yesterday taking my wife out to dinner


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 7 2009, 06:46 PM~15593967
> *congrats to you both and many more to come :biggrin:
> *


Thanx John


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Like to wish my son Steven a Happy 20th Birthday today*
    

*Steven and I at a show this year*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 12 2009, 07:52 AM~15642510
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

hey sup did u get it ? :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 12 2009, 04:41 PM~15647595
> *hey sup did u get it ? :biggrin:
> *


im gona check in the morn after i get off work , cards are printing on friday , ill ship by next week


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 12 2009, 06:31 PM~15648625
> *:wave:
> *


Sup :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 13 2009, 09:33 PM~15660564
> *:biggrin:
> *


Tony , you need to get your Rollerz business cards done


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

What up Homie....


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Nov 15 2009, 08:21 PM~15674505
> *What up Homie....
> *


Sup Chuy and Anthony :wave: still looking for a good show to go to , ill hit you up when i know of one


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilwill1999_@Nov 16 2009, 01:13 AM~15677160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck at the Toy drive


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm starting to make business cards for Car Clubs , so that next time you are at a show instead of writing your number on a piece of paper to all the fine gilrs :biggrin: you can just *BUST* out with your own business card  PM me if you are intersted on getting some made , I can use your Bike Club plaque or a pic of your bike or just a pic of you :biggrin: , Here is one i made for my self


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 16 2009, 05:49 PM~15683386
> *Sup Chuy and Anthony  :wave:  still looking for a good show to go to , ill hit you up when i know of one
> *


 Lets do it homie......ROLLERZ ONLY Representing


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Nov 18 2009, 09:28 AM~15702053
> *Lets do it homie......ROLLERZ ONLY Representing
> *


:yes:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 18 2009, 08:11 AM~15701115
> *I'm starting to make business cards for Car Clubs , so that next time you are at a show instead of writing your number on a piece of paper to all the fine gilrs  :biggrin:  you can just BUST out with your own business card    PM me if you are intersted on getting some made , I can use your Bike Club plaque or a pic of your bike or just a pic of you  :biggrin: , Here is one i made for my self
> 
> 
> ...


qvole dawg


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 18 2009, 05:12 PM~15706625
> *qvole dawg
> *


Sup Luis , you gona *DIG* how your cards came out


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 18 2009, 08:30 PM~15708196
> *Sup Luis ,  you gona DIG how your cards came out
> *


  
thanks


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 18 2009, 07:49 PM~15708411
> *
> thanks
> *


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 18 2009, 07:11 AM~15701115
> *I'm starting to make business cards for Car Clubs , so that next time you are at a show instead of writing your number on a piece of paper to all the fine gilrs  :biggrin:  you can just BUST out with your own business card      PM me if you are intersted on getting some made , I can use your Bike Club plaque or a pic of your bike or just a pic of you  :biggrin: , Here is one i made for my self
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 18 2009, 07:11 AM~15701115
> *I'm starting to make business cards for Car Clubs , so that next time you are at a show instead of writing your number on a piece of paper to all the fine gilrs  :biggrin:  you can just BUST out with your own business card    PM me if you are intersted on getting some made , I can use your Bike Club plaque or a pic of your bike or just a pic of you  :biggrin: , Here is one i made for my self
> 
> 
> ...


CUANTO? :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 18 2009, 07:11 AM~15701115
> *I'm starting to make business cards for Car Clubs , so that next time you are at a show instead of writing your number on a piece of paper to all the fine gilrs  :biggrin:  you can just BUST out with your own business card      PM me if you are intersted on getting some made , I can use your Bike Club plaque or a pic of your bike or just a pic of you  :biggrin: , Here is one i made for my self
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds good


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 18 2009, 08:17 PM~15708747
> *CUANTO? :biggrin:
> *


PM send


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 18 2009, 08:11 AM~15701115
> *I'm starting to make business cards for Car Clubs , so that next time you are at a show instead of writing your number on a piece of paper to all the fine gilrs  :biggrin:  you can just BUST out with your own business card    PM me if you are intersted on getting some made , I can use your Bike Club plaque or a pic of your bike or just a pic of you  :biggrin: , Here is one i made for my self
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA I MIGHT NEED SOME OF THESE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 19 2009, 12:26 PM~15715366
> *HAHA I MIGHT NEED SOME OF THESE LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Sup George , yeah , you gona need a few thousand of them , for all the the pics of *ALL* the girls you take at the Car Shows :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: no , but really ,if you need some just let me know , hope everything is good over in SD


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 19 2009, 05:05 PM~15717399
> *Sup George , yeah , you gona need a few thousand of them , for all the the pics of ALL the girls you take at the Car Shows  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  no , but really ,if you need some just let me know , hope everything is good over in SD
> *


HAHAHAHA THATS THE REASON I NEED THEM LOL JK YEAH I WILL SERGIO THANKS , EVERYTHING IS PRETTY GOOD A GOT A REGAL DID I TELL YOU ABOUT IT?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 19 2009, 05:59 PM~15718698
> *HAHAHAHA THATS THE REASON I NEED THEM LOL JK YEAH I WILL SERGIO THANKS  , EVERYTHING IS PRETTY GOOD A GOT A REGAL DID I TELL YOU ABOUT IT?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 what year? you got any pics ? that very *COOL* that you got yourself a Regal now :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 19 2009, 08:35 PM~15719831
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 what year?  you got any pics ?  that very COOL that you got yourself a Regal now  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS IM IN LOVE WITH IT RIGHT NOW LOL ITS A 85 LIMITED :biggrin: 

THIS IS BEFORE I GOT THE RIMS, IT WAS FUCKED UP THOUGH I HAD TO BUY COILS FOR THE FRONT BECAUSE IT HAD 4X4 IN THE FRONT  





































HERES HOW IT LOOKS LIKE NOW :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 20 2009, 12:12 PM~15727430
> *THANKS IM IN LOVE WITH IT RIGHT NOW LOL ITS A 85 LIMITED  :biggrin:
> 
> THIS IS BEFORE I GOT THE RIMS, IT WAS FUCKED UP THOUGH I HAD TO BUY COILS FOR THE FRONT BECAUSE IT HAD 4X4 IN THE FRONT
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 *thats BAD ASS , i like it !!!! looks like im gona have more competition at the shows next year*    *I'm HAPPY for you *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 20 2009, 04:40 PM~15729466
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 thats BAD ASS  , i like it !!!! looks like im gona have more competition at the shows next year        I'm HAPPY for you
> *


HAHAHA YOU DONT GOTTA WORRY ABOUT COMPETITION IM JUST GONNA BE STREET :biggrin:, THANKS SERGIO IM REALLY HAPPY TOO IT HAS ALOT MORE TO GO BUT IM GETTING THERE :biggrin: 

I LIKE YOURS TOO ITS CLEAAANNN!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 20 2009, 04:21 PM~15729842
> *HAHAHA YOU DONT GOTTA WORRY ABOUT COMPETITION IM JUST GONNA BE STREET  :biggrin:, THANKS SERGIO IM REALLY HAPPY TOO IT HAS ALOT MORE TO GO BUT IM GETTING THERE  :biggrin:
> 
> I LIKE YOURS TOO ITS CLEAAANNN!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Bird .......... we miss you ALOT today , we all wish you where here with us today :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: , but what better place for you to be today , than in Heaven having turkey with Great Granma and with God :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: , there is not a day that goes by that we dont think about you , even tho you are not here with us , you will always live in our hearts , your two son's also miss me alot , the only thing that keeps me strong is that I know that when God calls for me , I will see you again and what better place to see ,than Heaven , I cant wait for that day    ........... From Dad, Mom , Steven , Nicholas , Nichole , Jamie and your two son's , Sergio " Little Bird" and Robert , May You Have A HAPPY Thanksgiving !!!! I Love You And Miss You ALOT ........... Dad*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU AND YOURE FAMILY SERG


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whats new for twisted habit for 2010


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 26 2009, 06:32 PM~15792777
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU AND YOURE FAMILY SERG
> *


Thanx George , Hope You Have A Good One


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 26 2009, 06:35 PM~15792798
> *whats new for twisted habit for 2010
> *


*New Parts*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

have a happy thanks giving


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 26 2009, 07:52 PM~15792913
> *New Parts
> *


what shows u plannin on hittin lrm show wise


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 26 2009, 06:35 PM~15792798
> *whats new for twisted habit for 2010
> *


KE ERES POLICIA O KE??????? :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 26 2009, 06:56 PM~15792952
> *what shows u plannin on hittin lrm show wise
> *


DAYUM FOOL U SOUND LIKE A FUKIN PUERCO TOO MANY QUESTIONS "JUST SEAT BACK N RELAX" DO UR THING N LET OTHER HANDLE THERES!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 26 2009, 06:53 PM~15792927
> *have a happy thanks giving
> *


:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 26 2009, 06:56 PM~15792952
> *what shows u plannin on hittin lrm show wise
> *


not sure yet , its toooooooo early , i like to go to all of them , yes , all *12* of them


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2009, 08:10 PM~15793540
> *DAYUM FOOL U SOUND LIKE A FUKIN PUERCO TOO MANY QUESTIONS "JUST SEAT BACK N RELAX" DO UR THING N LET OTHER HANDLE THERES!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Sup mr.casper , Hope you had a good Thanksgiving , im going fishing today


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 27 2009, 04:35 AM~15796062
> *:0  :0  :0 Sup mr.casper , Hope you had a good Thanksgiving , im going fishing today
> *


wat up serg...hope u had a great time wit la familia...i had a good time spent time with my family then came over to my girl family side n then went to bed cuz i had to work...u know me fed ex driver its heavy season now! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 27 2009, 05:45 PM~15800002
> *wat up serg...hope u had a great time wit la familia...i had a good time spent time with my family then came over to my girl family side n then went to bed cuz i had to work...u know me fed ex driver its heavy season now! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 20 2009, 04:21 PM~15729842
> *HAHAHA YOU DONT GOTTA WORRY ABOUT COMPETITION IM JUST GONNA BE STREET :biggrin:, THANKS SERGIO IM REALLY HAPPY TOO IT HAS ALOT MORE TO GO BUT IM GETTING THERE  :biggrin:
> 
> I LIKE YOURS TOO ITS CLEAAANNN!!  :biggrin:
> *



that's where it all starts


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Nov 28 2009, 02:24 PM~15806461
> *that's where it all starts
> *


:yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Like to wish my daughter Nichole A Happy 16th BirthDay Today *
    

*Nichole and I this year at WEGO Car Show San Bernardino*    










*TRAFFIC Car Show*


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

yo segr check this out!
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...er=emailarticle


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 12 2009, 10:07 PM~15964078
> *yo segr check this out!
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...er=emailarticle
> *


it reminds me of my wife and myself ........... we got maried very young , she was 18 and i was 22 , we had Bird in our first year of marriage and 3 others right after , by our 5th year of marriage we had four kids , we hit some very,very hard times back then , almost did not make it , now we are doing better ,my kids are grown , Bird is with God , Steven is in collage and my other son , Nicholas well be in collage by next year , my daughter should also be in collage in 3 years , just dont EVER,EVER give up on life , life is HARD just dont make it harder on you , always keep your head up , and when things get bad , remember you always have God in your corner along with your girfreind and your kids , work hard and keep a positve mind , God always takes care of all of us in a good way    *BEST OF LUCK TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 12 2009, 10:16 PM~15964186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: the same to you


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 13 2009, 03:52 PM~15969430
> *:wave: the same to you
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 13 2009, 03:51 PM~15969420
> *it reminds me of my wife and  myself ........... we got maried very young , she was 18 and i was 22 , we had Bird in our first year of marriage and 3 others right after , by our 5th year of marriage we had four kids , we hit some very,very hard times back then , almost did not make it , now we are doing better ,my kids are grown , Bird is with God , Steven is in collage and my other son , Nicholas well be in collage by next year , my daughter should also be in collage in 3 years , just dont EVER,EVER give up on life , life is HARD just dont make it harder on you , always keep your head up , and when things get bad , remember you always have God in your corner along with your girfreind and your kids , work hard and keep a positve mind , God always takes care of all of us in a good way        BEST OF LUCK TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY
> *


THATS WHY I WANTED TO SHARE THIS ARTICLE WITH U CUZ U BEEN LIKE A PERSON I ADMIRE CUZ U STAY WITH UR HEAD UP AFTER ALL DA THINGS THAT HAD HAPPEN IN UR LIFE {LOST OF A SON AND MORE}

THANKS SR SERGIO...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 13 2009, 06:43 PM~15970688
> *THATS WHY I WANTED TO SHARE THIS ARTICLE WITH U CUZ U BEEN LIKE A PERSON I ADMIRE CUZ U STAY WITH UR HEAD UP AFTER ALL DA THINGS THAT HAD HAPPEN IN UR LIFE {LOST  OF A SON AND MORE}
> 
> THANKS SR SERGIO...
> *


us not having Bird with us ,*HURTS ALOT* every day , i cant tell you how much my heart hurts every day nothaving him with us , i know that there is other people out there that have it way worst than i do , there are parents that have lost kids from murder and even worst , sure i miss my son , but my heart tells me that i will see him again , sooner than i think


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Que' onda Sergio, I've been out of commission, sold all of the cars,but we still got my daughter Emilia's Snoopy bike made some minor changes. See you at the next one,Loco.Happy Holidayz to you and your familia :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 15 2009, 08:57 PM~15993852
> *TTT :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave::wave: :wave::wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Dec 15 2009, 11:52 PM~15995650
> *Que' onda Sergio, I've been out of commission, sold all of the cars,but we still got my daughter Emilia's Snoopy bike made some minor changes. See you at the next one,Loco.Happy Holidayz to you and your familia :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Oscar , looking forward to see the new updates on the bike  May you also have the BEST of the up coming Holidays


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Here is a busniess card i did for the Homie NOTORIOUS*ODL* , anybody looking to get some printed , PM me *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 16 2009, 08:22 PM~16003076
> *Here is a busniess card i did for the Homie NOTORIOUS*ODL*  , anybody looking to get some printed , PM me
> 
> 
> ...


came out bad ass thanks loc !!

they come in handy !!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 16 2009, 07:33 PM~16003203
> *came out bad ass thanks loc !!
> 
> they come in handy !!
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

picking up some 24k gold platted parts (small parts) tomorrow , ill post pic's laters


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 15 2008, 05:37 PM~10176651
> *Twisted Habit at 2008 Lowrider Magazine Show Phoenix - Placed 2nd in semi and Outstanding Murlas
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of orange is that


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 18 2009, 12:37 AM~16017424
> *what kind of orange is that
> *


*its NOT orange :nono: :nono: :nono: its Tangerine Pearl    with a PMS color *


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

thats a bad ass bike


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 18 2009, 01:40 PM~16021362
> *thats a bad ass bike
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 17 2009, 06:53 PM~16013969
> *picking up some 24k gold platted parts  (small parts)  tomorrow , ill post pic's laters
> *


not all the parts got done :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*From The Rodriguez Family To All The Layitlow Family , Merry Christmas*                  

*And To My Son Bird ,In His 2nd Christmas With God In Heaven , Merry Christmas Son ,We All Miss You ALOT , Love Dad , Mom , Steven ,Nicholas , Nichole , Jamie And Your Two Son's Serio (Little Bird) And Robert*


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

*Merry christmas from Thee Artistics s.f.v*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 25 2009, 10:24 AM~16086671
> *Merry christmas from Thee Artistics s.f.v
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Merry christmas from ELITE BC.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 25 2009, 09:45 AM~16086828
> *:wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


sup sergio how u doing??


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 25 2009, 11:27 PM~16091783
> *sup sergio how u doing??
> *


im doing ok , thanx for asking  , hope you and your love ones had a Merry Christmas


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Dec 25 2009, 09:30 PM~16090781
> *Merry christmas from ELITE BC.
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Happy New Years To ALL*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Happy New Years To My Son Sergio "Bird" Rodriguez R I P* :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:

                   








:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Go this in the mail today .............. Its Time *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 14 2010, 08:21 PM~16294547
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 15 2010, 04:37 PM~16303801
> *:wave:
> *


SUP BIG HOMIE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 15 2010, 08:21 PM~16305211
> *SUP BIG HOMIE
> *


just getting ready for 2010  hope everything is good with you


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT NEW PLANS DO U HAVE FOR YOUR BIKE BRO?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 16 2010, 07:55 AM~16308132
> *just getting ready for 2010   hope everything is good with you
> *


WHATS UP SERGIO :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 16 2010, 08:40 PM~16312862
> *WHAT NEW PLANS DO U HAVE FOR YOUR BIKE BRO?
> *


not sure yet , I think i just want to work more on my Regal for 2010 , if not the Regal , i like to buy a second car


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 16 2010, 10:05 PM~16313549
> *WHATS UP SERGIO  :biggrin:
> *


Sup George :wave: are you a Chargers fan ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 17 2010, 08:16 PM~16319674
> *Sup George :wave:  are you a Chargers fan ?
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 17 2010, 11:41 PM~16323118
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


i take that as a YES , there is always next year  one thing i cant seem to understand , why is it in big games , LT dont play as much , he is a damn good running back , he should play more offten in big games


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 18 2010, 06:37 PM~16330034
> *i take that as a YES , there is always next year   one thing i cant seem to understand , why is it in big games , LT dont play as much , he is a damn good running back , he should play more offten in big games
> *


HAHAHA YEAH SERGIO I GO FOR THE CHARGERS FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER, TYEAH THANKS I WAS DOWN ALL DAY YESTERDAY  BUT YOUR RIGHT WELL SEE WHAT HAPPENS FOR THE 2010 :biggrin:.

WHAT SHOW YOU COMING TO NEXT

THERES GONNA BE ONE HERE IN SAN DIEGO ON THE 21ST OF MARCH

AND I MET CARLOS AND GEORGE FROM THE LA CHAPTER REAL COOL GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 18 2010, 11:04 PM~16335166
> *HAHAHA YEAH SERGIO I GO FOR THE CHARGERS FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER, TYEAH THANKS I WAS DOWN ALL DAY YESTERDAY    BUT YOUR RIGHT WELL SEE WHAT HAPPENS FOR THE 2010  :biggrin:.
> 
> WHAT SHOW YOU COMING TO NEXT
> ...


send me info on the San Diego show , you know ............ the last 4 months i have not gone to any shows , i was going to about one every weekend , i been staying home and spending time with my grandosn and it feels* GOOD *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 19 2010, 07:08 PM~16343416
> *send me info on the San Diego show , you know ............ the last 4 months i have not gone to any shows , i was going to about one every weekend , i been staying home and spending time with my grandosn and it feels GOOD
> *


ALRIGHT SERGIO ILL DO THAT :biggrin: 

I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE BEEN TO A SHOW TOO, I HAVENT SEEN MY BIKE FRAME LIKE IN 6 MONTHS THE GUY REALLY TOOK ALONG TIME AIRBRUSHING IT  

THATS GOOD THATS WHAT MATTERS THE MOST FAMILY ALWAYS COMES FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 19 2010, 11:39 PM~16348103
> *ALRIGHT SERGIO ILL DO THAT  :biggrin:
> 
> I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE BEEN TO A SHOW TOO, I HAVENT SEEN MY BIKE FRAME LIKE IN 6 MONTHS THE GUY REALLY TOOK ALONG TIME AIRBRUSHING IT
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, LocoSoCal

whats up loco


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

wats up serg?










pic of my son at 7months

hows the twisted pedals coming out?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 22 2010, 07:06 AM~16373951
> *SA ROLLERZ, LocoSoCal
> 
> whats up loco
> *


Sup John :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 22 2010, 06:33 PM~16379537
> *wats up serg?
> 
> 
> ...


thats a *VERY COOL* pic , im happy for you  remember you are his role model , he gona look up to you at a young age


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 26 2010, 06:51 AM~16414376
> *thats a VERY COOL pic , im happy for you    remember you are his role model , he gona look up to you at a young age
> *


yeah thats why im makng all my changes for him n my baby girl!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 26 2010, 04:51 PM~16414376
> *thats a VERY COOL pic , im happy for you    remember you are his role model , he gona look up to you at a young age
> *


Whatup Sergio you bringing the bikes out to PHX this year?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 26 2010, 08:21 PM~16422627
> *yeah thats why im makng all my changes for him n my baby girl!
> *


this is a pic of Bird and i


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2010, 08:24 PM~16422672
> *Whatup Sergio you bringing the bikes out to PHX this year?
> *


maybe .............. been spending ALOT of time here at home on the weekends with my grandson's it it feels GOOD , i know my wife wants to go out there


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

sergio...forgot about you..you still need that..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 27 2010, 07:31 AM~16426987
> *sergio...forgot about you..you still need that..
> *


*YES ,PLEASE*


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 27 2010, 07:22 AM~16426937
> *this is a pic of Bird and i
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*I got this in the mail today *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Todays Mail* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 25 2010, 04:59 PM~16725206
> *Todays Mail :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

quick question, i know it's kinda far but you or anyone coming to Chicago,il show??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 25 2010, 04:59 PM~16725206
> *Todays Mail :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see you and everyone else at the show. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 25 2010, 05:59 PM~16725206
> *Todays Mail :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ILL SEE YOU IN PHOENIX SERGIO :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 25 2010, 05:02 PM~16725228
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Feb 25 2010, 08:46 PM~16727587
> *quick question, i know it's kinda far but you or anyone coming to Chicago,il show??
> *


im planning on going to a Car Show some where far this year , gona make it a small vacation for myself and my family . maybe Denver not to sure yet


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 25 2010, 10:50 PM~16729573
> *ILL SEE YOU IN PHOENIX SERGIO  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

for those who are going to LRM Phx and getting there early saturday , this is a pre-show party , its open to ALL Car Clubs


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 26 2010, 08:07 AM~16731794
> *im planning on going to a Car Show some where far this year , gona make it a small vacation  for myself and my family . maybe Denver not to sure yet
> *


cum 2 chicago homie


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Feb 26 2010, 12:50 PM~16734254
> *cum 2 chicago homie
> *


mayyyyyyyyyybeeeeeee


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 26 2010, 03:47 PM~16735083
> *mayyyyyyyyyybeeeeeee
> *


 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Feb 26 2010, 11:11 PM~16739295
> *:0
> *


be cool to see diff cars and bikes , and oh yeah . girls :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 27 2010, 07:47 AM~16740597
> *be cool to see diff cars and bikes , and oh yeah . girls  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: thats y u shud cum down  may 30th homie almost here thats the show were all gettin ready for over here bring twisted habit


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Feb 27 2010, 12:24 PM~16742236
> *:yes: thats y u shud cum down   may 30th homie almost here thats the show were all gettin ready for over here bring twisted habit
> *


  may 30th a bad month  its my sons birthday on the 27th and one of my grandsons birthday , the 28th


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*I helped get my son Steven a car yesterday * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 27 2010, 05:02 PM~16743946
> *I helped get my son Steven a car yesterday  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damm it lo0k's nice


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 27 2010, 05:02 PM~16743957
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I love the 300 , i always wanted to get myself one    im glad he got one , he a good kid    im very proud of him


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

thats whats up homie, jus make sure he lets u rock it evry once ina while 2


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 27 2010, 05:09 PM~16743994
> *thats whats up homie, jus make sure he lets u rock it evry once ina while 2
> *


ooohhhhhh ,he *BETTER* if not , he gona be grounded , ill take his keys away :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hahahahahaha cool, cool, shits pimp homie


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 27 2010, 06:02 PM~16743946
> *I helped get my son Steven a car yesterday  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :boink:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 27 2010, 05:02 PM~16743946
> *I helped get my son Steven a car yesterday  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


great dad rite here love support n lowriders


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:wow: koo.. incase you didn't notice I'ms up for adoption ...mmmmmm dad ??? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 27 2010, 05:51 PM~16744307
> *:wow:  koo.. incase you didn't notice I'ms up for adoption ...mmmmmm dad ??? :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 27 2010, 05:57 PM~16744361
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 27 2010, 06:51 PM~16744307
> *:wow:  koo.. incase you didn't notice I'ms up for adoption ...mmmmmm dad ??? :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 27 2010, 05:42 PM~16744215
> *great dad rite here love support n lowriders
> *


    :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 28 2010, 07:33 AM~16748639
> *     :wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 26 2010, 05:07 PM~16731797
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Rematch Pirate bike vs. Twisted Habit for sweeps?


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2010, 03:15 PM~16751131
> *Rematch Pirate bike vs. Twisted Habit for sweeps?
> *



:0


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 12 2009, 10:07 PM~15964078
> *yo segr check this out!
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...er=emailarticle
> *


this a koo story :biggrin: keep the positiveness goen Mr Casper. :thumbsup: Much respect.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 28 2010, 04:39 PM~16751746
> *this a koo story :biggrin:  keep the positiveness goen Mr Casper. :thumbsup:  Much respect.
> *


THANKS!


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2010, 03:15 PM~16751131
> *Rematch Pirate bike vs. Twisted Habit for sweeps?
> *


ummmmm how you gona match a Semi vs Full custom :uh:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 28 2010, 04:39 PM~16751746
> *this a koo story :biggrin:  keep the positiveness goen Mr Casper. :thumbsup:  Much respect.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Feb 28 2010, 06:35 PM~16752825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:rimshot: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 2 2010, 02:47 PM~16773594
> *:rimshot:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Sup Noah :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 2 2010, 04:41 PM~16769832
> *ummmmm how you gona match a Semi vs Full custom  :uh:
> *


They're both semi besides that sweepstakes is a free for all anybody any class can go for it except special interest category :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 2 2010, 07:39 PM~16776611
> *They're both semi besides that sweepstakes is a free for all anybody any class can go for it except special interest category  :biggrin:
> *


ummmmm your Pirate bike is full custom :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 3 2010, 06:02 AM~16776920
> *ummmmm your Pirate bike is full custom  :twak:
> *


Tank, skirts 2 majors, capped area behind seat 1 minor Semi Custom :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 2 2010, 08:04 PM~16776962
> *Tank, skirts 2 majors,  capped area behind seat 1 minor    Semi Custom  :biggrin:
> *


its a 16' right ??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 3 2010, 06:05 AM~16776980
> *its a 16' right ??
> *


Its a 16"


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 2 2010, 08:07 PM~16777015
> *Its a 16"
> *


welp .................... :twak: on me then , i thought it was full custom :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 3 2010, 06:08 AM~16777036
> *welp .................... :twak: on me then , i thought it was full custom  :twak:
> *


Nope my Wyatt's Revenge bike is Full Custom :biggrin:

Tank, skirts with molded fender, lower support bar, cap behind seat, and removal of seat post all equals 3 major mods and 2 minor mods. I like maxing out the number of mods before the next category :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*damn the rain !!!!!!!!!* :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Twisted Habit - True Memories Bike Show - 1st Place Custom - 2-28-10*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 4 2010, 07:59 PM~16799766
> *Twisted Habit - True Memories Bike Show - 1st Place Custom - 2-28-10
> 
> 
> ...


congrates bro


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

got these back now


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 4 2010, 08:00 PM~16799777
> *congrates bro
> *


Thanx


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 5 2010, 06:00 AM~16799778
> *got these back now
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 4 2010, 08:00 PM~16799778
> *got these back now
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 4 2010, 08:37 PM~16800285
> *
> *


Tony you dont smoke :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 5 2010, 08:25 AM~16803591
> *Tony you dont smoke  :biggrin:
> *


lol...he stays at the hotel when everyone else goes to the strip club :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Feb 28 2010, 08:35 PM~16752825
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Looking good!!! :uh: Talking about the bikes


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 5 2010, 06:26 AM~16803599
> *lol...he stays at the hotel when everyone else goes to the strip club :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 5 2010, 06:38 AM~16803642
> *:thumbsup: Looking good!!!  :uh: Talking about the bikes
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*im cool if it rains (I HOPE IT DONT THO) taking wifes car and got indoors spot* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 5 2010, 04:26 PM~16803599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll save a spot for you in case you dont get to roll in with us.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2010, 07:32 PM~16808999
> *True story I'm not a strip club/bar/party type of guy.  Someone has to be the designated driver :angel:
> I'll save a spot for you in case you dont get to roll in with us.
> *


cool, THANX


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

welp ................ im out the door to Phoenix , *To everybody that is going , Best Of LUck and Drive Safe !!!!!!*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place Semi - Outstanding Plating - Outstanding Upholstery - Phoenix Lowrider Magazine Car Show 20010 *

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: *This One Is For Bird*:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 8 2010, 06:31 PM~16831446
> *"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place Semi - Outstanding Plating - Outstanding Upholstery - Phoenix Lowrider Car Show 20010
> 
> 
> ...


congrats!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 8 2010, 07:31 PM~16831446
> *"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place Semi - Outstanding Plating - Outstanding Upholstery - Phoenix Lowrider Magazine Car Show 20010
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHATS UP CONGRATS AGAIN SERGIO :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

CONGRATS ON THE WIN BRO. IT WAS MY FIRST TIME SEEING THIS AND IT WAS ONE OF MY FAVORITE ONES.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 8 2010, 06:31 PM~16831446
> *"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place Semi - Outstanding Plating - Outstanding Upholstery - Phoenix Lowrider Magazine Car Show 20010
> 
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel: :angel:  :angel:  :angel: This One Is For Bird:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> ...


i didnt get a chance to meet you this time around. but i got a clean pic of TWISTED HABIT!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN................


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Mar 8 2010, 06:56 PM~16831704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanx*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 9 2010, 12:46 AM~16835698
> *CONGRATS ON THE WIN BRO. IT WAS MY FIRST TIME SEEING THIS AND IT WAS ONE OF MY FAVORITE ONES.
> *


was that you that came up to me and ask if the bike was Twisted Habit ? you guys had the four bikes over in the one corner ,yeah ?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 9 2010, 12:56 AM~16835756
> *i didnt get a chance to meet you this time around. but i got a clean pic of TWISTED HABIT!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully at the next show


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 9 2010, 01:01 AM~16835785
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN................
> *


Sup Turtle , congrats to you also ,was very nice to see you and your family again


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

YEAH THAT WAS ME BRO


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 9 2010, 08:07 AM~16837232
> *YEAH THAT WAS ME BRO
> *


wish you would of intruduce yourself , would of been cool to talk and meet somebody else from Layitlow    next time for *SURE*


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

YEAH I KNOW MY BAD BRO. I'M THE SHYIST PERSON EVER LOL.. CONGRATS ON THE WIN BIKE WAS LOOKIN REAL GOOD. U KNOW YOUR SON IS LOOKING DOWN ON YOU AND SAYING "THAT'S MY DAD". HE'S PROUD OF U.  I CAN'T WAIT FOR MY SON TO GROW A BIT MORE HE LIKES BIKES BUT HE'S SCARED OF MY LOW LOW WHEN IT HOPS.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

WHATS UP SERG? :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HELLO :wave: 
I HAVE BEEN WANTING AND MEANING TO CONGRATULATE YOU
IN ALL OF YOUR WINS AND FOR THE ONES MORE TO COME...
YOUR BIKE IS ALWAYS LOOKING CLEAN.... 
*CONGRATULATIONS* :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 9 2010, 01:12 PM~16839819
> *YEAH I KNOW MY BAD BRO. I'M THE SHYIST PERSON EVER LOL.. CONGRATS ON THE WIN BIKE WAS LOOKIN REAL GOOD. U KNOW YOUR SON IS LOOKING DOWN ON YOU AND SAYING "THAT'S MY DAD". HE'S PROUD OF U.  I CAN'T WAIT FOR MY SON TO GROW A BIT MORE HE LIKES BIKES BUT HE'S SCARED OF MY LOW LOW WHEN IT HOPS.
> *


every time Birds bike wins , i always think of him , it is beacuse of him and his dream on building a bike why i go to shows now  my grandson (Birds son) *LOVES* to get in my Regal he loves to hit the switches !!! and he ONLY 2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 9 2010, 02:28 PM~16840564
> *WHATS UP SERG? :wave:
> *


Sup Robert :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 9 2010, 04:52 PM~16841860
> *HELLO  :wave:
> I HAVE BEEN WANTING AND MEANING TO CONGRATULATE YOU
> IN ALL OF YOUR WINS AND FOR THE ONES MORE TO COME...
> ...


*Thank You* im guessing ................ you are the mom of Drama Queen ?? are you the one i see at shows ? oh , and *Congrats* to you also and *GOODTIMES *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2010, 05:01 PM~16841958
> *:wave:
> *


Sup David :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 9 2010, 06:05 PM~16841995
> *Sup David  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: how you doing bro.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2010, 05:06 PM~16842008
> *:biggrin: how you doing bro.
> *


im doing fine , thanx for asking , and you ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 9 2010, 06:08 PM~16842037
> *im doing fine , thanx for asking , and you ?
> *


hanging in there bRO.  
looking for a pedal car to do up. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2010, 05:08 PM~16842049
> *hanging in there bRO.
> looking for a pedal car to do up. :biggrin:
> *


thats cool a pedal car , i have not done anything to my grandsons pedal car , getting the Regal and helping my son get a car and going to shows and paying bills and more bills set meback a little  im also thinking of buying another project  my wife says i need to finish one before i start a new one :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

pics of my wife and daughter Nichole at LRM Phx


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you bro for posting your show board


:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 9 2010, 06:04 PM~16841984
> *Thank You im guessing ................ you are the mom of Drama Queen ?? are you the one i see at shows ?  oh , and Congrats to you also and GOODTIMES
> *


*THANK YOU....*
YES I SEE YOU ALL THE TIMES AT THE SHOWS....BUT NO DRAMA QUEEN IS TURTLES AND KEEKEES DAUGHTER THE ONE WITH THE 16 INCH ALL BLUE BIKE AND IM THE MOM OF QUEEN OF THE STREETS THE ONE WITH THE PINK AND BLUE BIKE 16INCH AS WELL.....YEAH ITS KIND OF COMPLICATED :uh: ......THEY DO USUALLY CONFUSE US.....LOL.....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 11 2010, 11:12 AM~16860311
> *THANK YOU....
> YES I SEE YOU ALL THE TIMES AT THE SHOWS....BUT NO DRAMA QUEEN IS TURTLES AND KEEKEES DAUGHTER THE ONE WITH THE 16 INCH ALL BLUE BIKE AND IM THE MOM OF QUEEN OF THE STREETS THE ONE WITH THE PINK AND BLUE BIKE 16INCH AS WELL.....YEAH ITS KIND OF COMPLICATED  :uh: ......THEY DO USUALLY CONFUSE US.....LOL.....
> *


ohhh , ok , now i remember , im going senile now  you got the pink one


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 11 2010, 08:26 AM~16858939
> *Thank you bro for posting your show board
> :biggrin:
> *


your welcome , i hope more post their boards , i likes them , to me that is one of things you should have with your bike or car ,lets people know what the name of it is and a litle history of it , that is why i had Fonzy make one for Twisted Habit


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 11 2010, 02:24 PM~16861565
> *ohhh , ok , now i remember , im going senile now    you got the pink one
> *



YES WE DO  ....
WELL CONGRATS AGAIN AND SEE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY AROUND SOMETIME SOON....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: In Loving Memory Of My Son "Bird" :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: *

*"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place Full Custom - Old Memories LA Bike Show - 3-13-10*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 14 2010, 01:23 PM~16887524
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel: In Loving Memory Of My Son "Bird"  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> "Twisted Habit" - 1st Place Full Custom - Old Memories LA Bike Show - 3-13-10
> ...


CONGRATS ON THE WIN


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 14 2010, 01:23 PM~16887524
> *CONGRATS ON THE WIN</span></span> :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2010, 11:46 PM~16970421
> *:wave:
> *


Sup David :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

chillin bRO.  trying to get my lasercutt on. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT UP SERG !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 23 2010, 12:02 PM~16974194
> *WHAT UP SERG !
> *


Sup Paule :wave: hope you doing *BETTER *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 24 2010, 06:46 AM~16983852
> *Sup Paule :wave: hope you doing BETTER
> *


I'M STILL RECOVERING FROM SURGERY !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 24 2010, 10:06 AM~16985384
> *I'M STILL RECOVERING FROM SURGERY !
> *


did not know you had surgery  you doing okay ? i hope you are


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my daughter Nichole and my grandson Robert


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM THAT SUCKS MINE CRACKED ON THE PASSSENGER SIDE


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 31 2010, 08:02 PM~17059649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 31 2010, 11:06 PM~17062853
> *DAM THAT SUCKS MINE CRACKED ON THE PASSSENGER SIDE
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: i should get it fixed by next week  what sucks , i dont even know when or where it happen at


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

when it rains , it pours


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 9 2010, 08:09 AM~17142788
> *when it rains , it pours
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2010, 06:21 AM~17142833
> *:dunno:
> *


my battery rack broke :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 9 2010, 09:10 AM~17143075
> *my battery rack broke  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


does that bumber slam all the way down when its dumped? like when the front is all the way up?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 9 2010, 10:49 AM~17144394
> *WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN
> *


Sup , we printing the postcards ?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2010, 11:40 AM~17144803
> *does that bumber slam all the way down when its dumped? like when the front is all the way up?
> *


this is the lowest it goes all the way around , right now its at the shop getting the battery rack fixed and having some other thigns done to it , i might have them cut a turn more on the coils , i dont want it to slam cause i still want to be able to drive it ,if i was to brake down , not only that , sometimes i have my kids and my grand kids in the car , safety first


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 9 2010, 03:43 PM~17145662
> *this is the lowest it goes all the way around , right now its at the shop getting the battery rack fixed and having some other thigns done to it , i might have them cut a turn more on the coils , i dont want it to slam cause i still want to be able to drive it ,if i was to brake down , not only that , sometimes i have my kids and my grand kids in the car , safety first
> 
> 
> ...


pic with the front locked uped... :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

NICE REGAL BRO I REALLY LIKE THE STRIPING AND LEAFING ITS BAD ASS


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2010, 02:44 PM~17146183
> *pic with the front locked uped... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 9 2010, 01:34 PM~17145615
> *Sup , we printing the postcards ?
> *



POST CARDS ? . :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 9 2010, 03:06 PM~17146328
> *NICE REGAL BRO I REALLY LIKE THE STRIPING AND LEAFING ITS BAD ASS
> *


Thanx


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 9 2010, 06:06 PM~17146722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta! striping really up the anny on that bod boy!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 31 2010, 06:02 PM~17059649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BRING IT TO MY SHOP! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 9 2010, 04:07 PM~17146728
> *POST CARDS ? .  :0
> *


for your cruise nites


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2010, 04:10 PM~17146751
> *gangsta! striping really up the anny on that bod boy!
> *


:yes: murals next for this summer


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 9 2010, 04:54 PM~17147117
> *BRING IT TO MY SHOP! :biggrin:
> *


its at Hoppos already , he just called me , said car is ready for pick up in the morn , its got new brakes all the way around , filler is fixed and painted battery rack is wielded back on cut another turn on my coils , gas tank dont leak no more , im going to have it detailed tomorrow cause its super dirty right now , gona take my wife on a date to the drive-in tomorrow night    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 9 2010, 05:54 PM~17147117
> *BRING IT TO MY SHOP! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 9 2010, 01:43 PM~17145662
> *this is the lowest it goes all the way around , right now its at the shop getting the battery rack fixed and having some other thigns done to it , i might have them cut a turn more on the coils , i dont want it to slam cause i still want to be able to drive it ,if i was to brake down , not only that , sometimes i have my kids and my grand kids in the car , safety first
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN LOVING IT!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 9 2010, 04:23 PM~17147303
> *its at Hoppos already , he just called me , said car is ready for pick up in the morn , its got new brakes all the way around  , filler is fixed and painted battery rack is wielded back on cut another turn on my coils ,  gas tank dont leak no more , im going to have it detailed tomorrow cause its super dirty right now ,   gona take my wife on a date to the drive-in tomorrow night        :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: ...........WELL THEN BRING ME UR PEDAL CAR! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 9 2010, 06:20 PM~17147660
> *:wow: ...........WELL THEN BRING ME UR PEDAL CAR! :biggrin:
> *


you gona sponsor it ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 9 2010, 07:09 AM~17142788
> *when it rains , it pours
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 9 2010, 07:46 PM~17147859
> *you gona sponsor it ?
> *


 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 9 2010, 10:26 PM~17149798
> *WHAT!!!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 9 2010, 05:12 PM~17147228
> *for your cruise nites
> *



ALRIGHT COOL..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my son Steven got his 2nd college degree in criminal justice last month , he wants to be a cop , so my wife and i send him to Cancun for spring break  for a week , i told him he BEETER take LOTS of pics or DONT come back , lucky little dog :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

got back the Regal today , ill fixed now , ready for a Car Show now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 10 2010, 02:44 PM~17153720
> *got back the Regal today , ill fixed now , ready for a Car Show now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 10 2010, 03:44 PM~17153720
> *got back the Regal today , ill fixed now , ready for a Car Show now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AY SR SERG

HOW MUCH CAN U GET SOME 175-70-R14 TIRES OVER THERE?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 10 2010, 08:24 PM~17155519
> *AY SR SERG
> 
> HOW MUCH CAN U GET SOME 175-70-R14 TIRES OVER THERE?
> *


hmm , around like $30 each


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 10 2010, 11:04 PM~17156907
> *hmm , around like $30 each
> *


u think u can get me a [rice shipped n ill pay u? lmk

4 deez!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 11 2010, 06:33 AM~17158393
> *u think u can get me a [rice shipped n ill pay u? lmk
> 
> 4 deez!
> ...


PM sent


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 11 2010, 07:58 PM~17163324
> *PM sent
> *


thanks!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT 30!!?? DAYUM I GET MINES FOR 80$ WHAT BRAND? MINE ARE HANKOOK. REGAL IS LOOKIN AWESOME BRO, THERE'S A LOT OF SHOW COMIN UP IN PHX IN CASE U WANNA COME DOWN


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 12 2010, 12:35 AM~17165801
> *WHAT 30!!?? DAYUM I GET MINES FOR 80$ WHAT BRAND? MINE ARE HANKOOK. REGAL IS LOOKIN AWESOME BRO, THERE'S A LOT OF SHOW COMIN UP IN PHX IN CASE U WANNA COME DOWN
> *


a homie any pics of ur lincoln


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

wating to get this back from Carlos Salas


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

what bike are you gonna put that on??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 16 2010, 08:59 PM~17216774
> *wating to get this back from Carlos Salas
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 16 2010, 06:59 PM~17216774
> *wating to get this back from Carlos Salas
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Apr 17 2010, 09:17 AM~17220466
> *what bike are you gonna put that on??
> *


ummmm , on a 20' inch bike with two wheels :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 17 2010, 04:54 PM~17222795
> *ummmm , on a 20' inch bike with two wheels  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



damn, i had a feeling you where gonna say that. lol :biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 10 2010, 04:44 PM~17153720
> *got back the Regal today , ill fixed now , ready for a Car Show now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAUMM WAY BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 17 2010, 04:54 PM~17222795
> *ummmm , on a 20' inch bike with two wheels  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



MUST BE FOR THE PURPLE BIKE. CAUSE TWISTED HABBIT HAS 3 WHEELS. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 19 2010, 01:27 PM~17238230
> *DAUMM WAY BETTER  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: Twisted Habit and The Regal This Weekend :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 19 2010, 06:52 PM~17241405
> *MUST BE FOR THE PURPLE BIKE. CAUSE TWISTED HABBIT HAS 3 WHEELS.  :biggrin:
> *


PURPLE BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 21 2010, 07:45 AM~17257322
> *PURPLE BIKE
> *



isnt that the color of your daughter bike.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 21 2010, 08:12 AM~17257491
> *isnt that the color of your daughter bike.
> *


ohhhh , i always say "pink" and my wife says "purple"  :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno: hno:    
*on its way to Henry's to get re-done*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my son Steven got back from Cancun last week for spring break , said he had a *BLAST* and is ready to go back , he a dork :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 21 2010, 05:41 PM~17257285
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  Twisted Habit and The Regal This Weekend  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I like those plaques :thumbsup:

That looks like a bomb ass vacation spot you're inviting me next year right? :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 26 2010, 04:55 PM~17309325
> *I like those plaques :thumbsup:
> 
> That looks like a bomb ass vacation spot you're inviting me next year right?  :biggrin:
> *


lets go , got the time share , two weeks a year , any where in the world


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my son Nicholas and his girfriend Brandi getting ready for prom nite


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 25 2010, 04:13 PM~17296895
> *my son Steven got back from Cancun last week for spring break , said he had a BLAST and is ready to go back , he a dork  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT LOOKS LIKE FUN :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 3 2010, 10:37 PM~17380613
> *DAM THAT LOOKS LIKE FUN  :biggrin:
> *


CITY OF THE 619
Group Icon
Posts: 8,036
Joined: Oct 2007
From: San Diego, California
Car Club: R.O PROSPECT

Congrats Homie. Hope you get that plaque in your hands bRO :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 09:57 PM~17381040
> *CITY OF THE 619
> Group Icon
> Posts: 8,036
> ...


FOR SURE MAN THATS WHAT IMA DO :biggrin:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

Whats up bRO LocoSoCal


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 08:57 PM~17381040
> *CITY OF THE 619
> Group Icon
> Posts: 8,036
> ...


damn right !!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@May 4 2010, 06:32 PM~17391221
> *Whats up bRO LocoSoCal
> *


Sup :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 5 2010, 05:09 PM~17401464
> *damn right !!!
> *


hmmm Wonder if I should do the honor? :0


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 09:57 PM~17381040
> *CITY OF THE 619
> Group Icon
> Posts: 8,036
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 5 2010, 11:18 PM~17406376
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 6 2010, 04:36 AM~17407154
> *:wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 5 2010, 04:09 PM~17401464
> *damn right !!!
> *


THANKS SERG :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 27 2010, 05:34 AM~17311111
> *lets go , got the time share , two weeks a year , any where in the world
> *


Sweet deal Let me know :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 8 2010, 01:27 PM~17428586
> *THANKS SERG  :biggrin:
> *


see you at San Bernardino


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To My My Jackie , Happy Mothers Day*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: socios b.c. prez, LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2010, 04:14 PM~17436355
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: socios b.c. prez, LocoSoCal
> 
> ...


Sup Raul :wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave: sergio!


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 20 2010, 08:13 PM~17556704
> *:wave: sergio!
> *


Sup Carlos :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP BRO. HEY WHAT CLASS IS TWISTED HABIT IN?? MILD??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 23 2010, 04:37 PM~17578788
> *WHAT'S UP BRO. HEY WHAT CLASS IS TWISTED HABIT IN?? MILD??
> *


SEMI CUSTOM


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:tongue:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 23 2010, 08:51 PM~17581267
> *SEMI CUSTOM
> *


:yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

i got the 40,000 view on this topic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT FOR TWISTED HABIT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

spoke to Salas yesterday , picking up parts tomorrow , ill post pics this weekend , just in time for San Bernardino


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 26 2010, 06:29 AM~17608380
> *spoke to Salas yesterday , picking up parts tomorrow , ill post pics this weekend , just in time for San Bernardino
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*todays mail*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Happy 1st Birthday To My Grandson Robert "Babo" Rodriguez , Bird i know you are thinking of your son today and the rest of us , We Love You And Miss You Alot !!!!! *    :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 28 2010, 07:25 PM~17636596
> *Happy 1st Birthday To My Grandson Robert "Babo" Rodriguez , Bird i know you are thinking of your son today and the rest of us , We Love You And Miss You Alot !!!!!        :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY B-DAY LIL MAN...SAME MONTH AS MY SON N YEAR TOO!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIL BABO


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

have a good b day lil man


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+May 28 2010, 07:43 PM~17636694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

welp............... not all the parts are done from Salas :angry: but im picking some of them today  ill post pics later today


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

here is the steering wheel  picking up more parts tomorrow , there was a problem with some of the other parts :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 31 2010, 05:24 PM~17656168
> *here is the steering wheel    picking up more parts tomorrow , there was a problem with some of the other parts  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 31 2010, 04:24 PM~17656168
> *here is the steering wheel    picking up more parts tomorrow , there was a problem with some of the other parts  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


after the San Bernardino show , this part has to get redone , he didnt engrave on the inside of it :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

Damn looks good even half done


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Jun 1 2010, 11:35 AM~17664521
> * Damn looks good even half done
> *


:yes:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 31 2010, 05:24 PM~17656168
> *here is the steering wheel    picking up more parts tomorrow , there was a problem with some of the other parts  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

got his badge replated now for the 3rd time , just wanted to come out perfect , gona put it on Birds bike this weekend


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 2 2010, 06:57 PM~17679013
> *got his badge replated now for the 3rd time , just wanted to come out perfect , gona put it on Birds bike this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good rip bird every one miss you


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

got his chain gold plated for the new bike for San Bernardino for this weekend


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 2 2010, 06:59 PM~17679043
> *got his chain gold plated for the new bike for San Bernardino for this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


do you have too take off each link to plate it or how is it done?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

getting these gold plated also , they are urns for Birds ashes


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Jun 2 2010, 07:12 PM~17679195
> *do you have too take off each link to plate it or how is it done?
> *


my plater does the whole thing at one time , no need to take apart


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*100 pages for Birds Bike *


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 2 2010, 07:15 PM~17679227
> *my plater does the whole thing at one time , no need to take apart
> *


neat, ima have too doo one of mine soon :biggrin: keep up the good work


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Jun 2 2010, 07:21 PM~17679281
> *neat, ima have too doo one of mine soon :biggrin:  keep up the good work
> *


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

if i get the parts im wating on tonite , ill post pics of the new bike that im taking to San Bernardino this weekend


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*T
T :biggrin: 
T*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 3 2010, 01:34 PM~17686596
> *T
> T :biggrin:
> T
> *


:wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 3 2010, 11:59 AM~17686318
> *if i get the parts im wating on tonite , ill post pics of the new bike that im taking to San Bernardino this weekend
> *


 :0 :0 HOPE U GET EM CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

mirrors


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To everybody that is coming down this weekend for the San Bernardino Car Show , weather you are driving 1000 miles or 1 mile , may you ALL have a safe trip *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 4 2010, 09:22 AM~17695385
> *mirrors
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT'S BAD ASS. HEY HAVE FUN AT THE SHOW AND BE SAFE


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 4 2010, 11:22 AM~17695385
> *mirrors
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:  LOOKS GUD HOMIE


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 4 2010, 10:22 AM~17695385
> *mirrors
> 
> 
> ...


that looks crazy good :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got home from work , its 3:00am and very tired :angry: :angry: :angry: need to load all 3 bikes and get Regal ready to roll out , once i get home from setting up , ill post pics of the new bike , still need to put parts on it , got the last of the parts late last nite    worth the wait tho


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Like To Wish My Wife Jackie A Happy Birthday , With Lots Of LOVE *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 31 2010, 03:24 PM~17656168
> *here is the steering wheel    picking up more parts tomorrow , there was a problem with some of the other parts  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


thats awsome!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 5 2010, 08:59 PM~17705781
> *thats awsome!
> *


its The Hulks steering wheel


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Twisted Habit - 1st Place Semi and Outstanding Murals and Outstanding Paint - 2010 San Bernardino Lowrider Magazine Car Show*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*The Regal - 1st Place 80's Street - 2010 San Bernardino Lowrider Magazine Car Show*


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

CONGRATS ON THE WIN


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

CONGRATS SR SERGIO 4 ALL UR TROPHIES!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

congrats on all win's


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 7 2010, 03:08 PM~17719696
> *Twisted Habit - 1st Place Semi and Outstanding Murals and Outstanding Paint - 2010 San Bernardino Lowrider Magazine Car Show
> 
> 
> ...


congrats Sergio


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

GOOD JOB BIG SERG!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Jun 7 2010, 04:28 PM~17719853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanx for all the support , im sure Bird also says , "Thanx" *    :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 7 2010, 09:10 PM~17722963
> *congrats Sergio
> *


Sup Eli , GT was looking good with the line up for bikes  :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2010, 09:12 PM~17723002
> *GOOD JOB BIG SERG!!!
> *


Sup Danny , gona need your help on some rims for The Hulk bike


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*like to send out a BIG "Congratulations" to my son Nicholas for Graduation High School , his off to collage this fall*


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 11 2010, 03:37 PM~17761584
> *like to send out a BIG "Congratulations" to my son Nichloas for Graduation High School , his off to collage this fall
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 11 2010, 02:37 PM~17761584
> *like to send out a BIG "Congratulations" to my son Nicholas for Graduation High School , his off to collage this fall
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to u ur son all ur familia!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Bird has been gone now for about a year and a half , I put on the first part on Twisted Habit with out him , i had it for awhile the badge , put it was hard for me to put anything on his bike with out him here with me I even had the badge gold plated like 3 times cause I wanted it to look perfect , yeah I know , people always saying that Twisted Habit has nothing but china parts , and you know what , they are china parts , to me them are the BEST china parts , cause those are the parts that Bird wanted on his bike , and Twisted Habit still does okay at Car Shows ,so they cant be all that china parts *


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*got back from vacation yesterday , its allways nice to get away for some fun*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice hope yall had fun


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*took my two sons's Steven and Nicholas and their girlfriends, Sara and Brandie to a baseball game , its a nice feeling to see my sons grown up now  i just wish Bird was also here with us :tears: :tears: :tears: but i know Bird thinks about us every day* :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*got the green light last month , Im now a Rollerz Only President and have my own Rollerz Only Chapter , Riverside, CA , im looking forward in running a chapter , and hope to have a few members by end of this summer *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 4 2010, 10:11 AM~17958295
> *got the green light last month , Im now a Rollerz Only President and have my own Rollerz Only Chapter , Riverside, CA  , im looking forward in running a chapter , and hope to have a few members by end of this summer
> *


 :biggrin: congrats bro hope all goes well for you and your new chapter :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 4 2010, 10:14 AM~17958320
> *:biggrin: congrats bro hope all goes well for you and your new chapter :biggrin:
> *


Thanx !!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Twisted Habit 1st Place Semi - WEGO San Bernardino July 4th 2010*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*The Regal 1st Place Mild -WEGO San Bernardino 4th Of July 2010*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

COOL 3 OUTTA 3 CANT BET THAT 
CONGRATS


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

congrats i love the way u aways keep the family involve!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 5 2010, 05:31 PM~17966636
> *COOL 3 OUTTA 3 CANT BET THAT
> CONGRATS
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrads Sergio.... :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 5 2010, 05:31 PM~17966639
> *congrats i love the way u aways keep the family involve!
> *


its because of my family that im able to go to car shows , they support me and they also like going to the shows


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 5 2010, 06:30 PM~17967090
> *Congrads Sergio.... :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Mike :wave:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

congrats on all them wins man!!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 5 2010, 06:35 PM~17967124
> *its because of my family that im able to go to car shows , they support me and they also like going to the shows
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 5 2010, 06:39 PM~17967178
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 5 2010, 05:35 PM~17967131
> *Sup Mike :wave:
> *


Just workin' on some stuff :biggrin: .... LMK when you want to come by the shop


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 5 2010, 10:28 PM~17969775
> *Just workin' on some stuff :biggrin:  .... LMK when you want to come by the shop
> *


oh for sure , i want to start a new project


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

CONGRATS......HOW DO U DO IT?? SETUP 2 BIKES AND A CAR. THAT'S A LOT OF WORK.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

congrats on the wins Sergio :thumbsup: Sell the Regal and build another bike :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 6 2010, 10:30 AM~17972651
> *congrats on the wins Sergio :thumbsup:  Sell the Regal and build another bike  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 6 2010, 09:27 AM~17972214
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 6 2010, 10:17 AM~17972550
> *CONGRATS......HOW DO U DO IT?? SETUP 2 BIKES AND A CAR. THAT'S A LOT OF WORK.
> *


its hard , i setup 3 bikes and the Regal at that show , my daughters bike did not place :angry: , takes me about 3 to 4 hrs to setup everything up  , but i enjoy it ,


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 6 2010, 10:30 AM~17972651
> *congrats on the wins Sergio :thumbsup:  Sell the Regal and build another bike  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: I likes my Regal , its fun , i can drive the Regal around  , the bikes i cant


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 6 2010, 10:35 AM~17972704
> *:nosad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 6 2010, 01:11 PM~17973950
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmm it :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 6 2010, 03:30 PM~17975251
> *dammmmmm it  :biggrin:
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 20 2010, 06:14 PM~17840538
> *Bird has been gone now for about a year and a half , I put on the first part on Twisted Habit with out him , i had it for awhile the badge , put it was hard for me to put anything on his bike with out him here with me I even had the badge gold plated like 3 times cause I wanted it to look perfect , yeah I know , people always saying that Twisted Habit has nothing but china parts , and you know what , they are china parts , to me them are the BEST china parts , cause those are the parts that Bird wanted on his bike , and Twisted Habit still does okay at Car Shows ,so they cant be all that china parts
> 
> 
> ...


where u get ur badge made at kuz i lost ma bro back in 05 n i wanna make a bike in his memory and i wanna get some like this done for it


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 6 2010, 06:14 PM~17976647
> *where u get ur badge made at kuz i lost ma bro back in 05 n i wanna make a bike in his memory and i wanna get some like this done for it
> *


PM D-Twist


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 6 2010, 06:42 PM~17976977
> *PM D-Twist
> *


KOO THX MAN AND BTW U GOT SUM BAD ASS BIKES I SAW TWISTED HABIT AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN BAX IN PHX ITS FUCKIN BAD ASS IN PERSON


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN'S BRO.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 6 2010, 06:53 PM~17977079
> *KOO THX MAN AND BTW U GOT SUM BAD ASS BIKES I SAW TWISTED HABIT AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN BAX IN PHX ITS FUCKIN BAD ASS IN PERSON
> *


Birds bike is clean , i would have to agree with you on that one


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 6 2010, 07:06 PM~17977223
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN'S BRO.
> *


*Thanx!!*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*I think i now have a name for the regal ........................**Night Cruising** ................. like the song by the bar-kays , that was me when i was 17 back when i had my first Lowrider , a 73 Monte Carlo , on 5-20's and with true spokes*


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 7 2010, 06:18 AM~17981184
> *I think i now have a name for the regal  ........................<span style=\'color:blue\'>BLUE BALLS cause everyone wants it but nobody cant touch it :cheesy: :biggrin:*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 8 2010, 10:08 AM~17992312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Now i gotta go eat Carls Jr :happysad:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 7 2010, 06:44 PM~17986762
> *Call it BLUE BALLS cause everyone wants it but nobody cant touch it :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 9 2010, 03:31 PM~18004880
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

What you think Sergio?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 7 2010, 06:44 PM~17986762
> *Call it BLUE BALLS</span> cause everyone wants it but nobody cant touch it :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *





there a car call <span style=\'color:blue\'>blue balls in my club


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Jul 12 2010, 01:18 PM~18025933
> *What you think Sergio?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 12 2010, 01:27 PM~18026019
> *there a car call blue balls in my club
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 12 2010, 01:27 PM~18026019
> *there a car call blue balls in my club
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 13 2010, 08:35 AM~18034062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: MY BAD


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Twisted Habit - Best Bike Paint - Holy Rollerz Car Club Car Show - Riverside , CA - 7-17-2010*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*The Regal - Best 80's Lowrider- Holy Rollerz Car Club Car Show - Riverside , CA - 7-17-2010*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Twisted Habit - 1st Place Mild - Royal Fantasies Car Club Car Show - Corona , CA - 7-25-2010*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*The Regal - 3rd Place Street - Royal Fantasies Car Club Car Show - Corona , CA - 7-25-2010*


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

damn bro u got sum clean ass bikes


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 27 2010, 09:54 AM~18152823
> *Twisted Habit - Best Bike Paint - Holy Rollerz Car Club Car Show - Riverside , CA - 7-17-2010
> 
> 
> ...


i like this pik the bike looks fuckin bad ass


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 27 2010, 12:21 PM~18154086
> *i like this pik the bike looks fuckin bad ass
> *


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

a serg u dont even have more space for all dem trophies...congrats


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 28 2010, 06:15 PM~18167386
> *a serg u dont even have more space for all dem trophies...congrats
> *


my wife hates it when i bring more trophies home especially the 6 foot ones


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 29 2010, 07:00 PM~18179168
> *my wife hates it when i bring more trophies home especially  the 6 foot ones
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUM DATS ALOT! I KNOW BIRD IS REALLY HAPPY UP THERE!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 29 2010, 07:08 PM~18179249
> *DAYUM DATS ALOT! I KNOW BIRD IS REALLY HAPPY UP THERE!
> *


every time his bike places , I think about the times when we build Twisted Habit :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

went fishing this friday , caught my limit in 1 hr :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

WAT UP SERG YESTERDAY MY LADY GRADUATED FROM COLLEGE GOT HER BACHELORS IN BIZZNESS WAS HARD BUT SHE MADE IT I GOTTA GET MINE CANT STAY BEHIND!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 30 2010, 05:00 AM~18179168
> *my wife hates it when i bring more trophies home especially  the 6 foot ones
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to talk to your wife at the next show get her to donate some of them to the shop in PHX that recycles them for inner city schools that can't afford them for their sports programs so she can have that room back to put her purses, collectibles, whatever. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 1 2010, 11:57 AM~18199318
> *WAT UP SERG YESTERDAY MY LADY GRADUATED FROM COLLEGE GOT HER BACHELORS IN BIZZNESS WAS HARD BUT SHE MADE IT I GOTTA GET MINE CANT STAY BEHIND!
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATS !!!!!*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 2 2010, 05:37 AM~18204945
> *I'm gonna have to talk to your wife at the next show get her to donate some of them to the shop in PHX that recycles them for inner city schools that can't afford them for their sports programs so she can have that room back to put her purses, collectibles, whatever.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 29 2010, 07:00 PM~18179168
> *my wife hates it when i bring more trophies home especially  the 6 foot ones
> 
> 
> ...


best room in the house huh lol


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 2 2010, 05:09 PM~18209934
> *CONGRATS !!!!!
> 
> *


  thanks!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 2 2010, 05:17 PM~18210017
> *best room in the house huh lol
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*In Loving Memory Of My Son Bird*

when my son's where younger we use to go fishing ALOT , and i mean ALOT , we go fresh water fishing and salt water fishing , one year we went fishing every weekend , when his son was born , he would always say ,"I cant wait to take my son fishing" , Bird did not get to take him fishing :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: , so my son Nicholas and I took my grandson fishing this weekend , my grandson caught 4 catfish , he had a BLAST , it breaks my heart that Bird is not here with us to share the moment with us but im sure he is watching from up above :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: I cant wait to take my grandson fishing in the ocean , salt water fishing is the BEST , the first fish my grandson caught , i could not stop thinking about my son Bird , once my other grandson gets a little older , i be taking both with me to go fishing , I cant wait for that day    Im sure Bird is very proud of my grandson


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

* pre-show BBQ at my house*


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 9 2010, 06:15 PM~18268713
> * pre-show BBQ at my house
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE ALL DA RIDES BUT I THINK MY STYLES IS DA G BODIES!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

one of my members got his Caddi done up by Lamberson


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*After* :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup Sergio :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2010, 07:42 PM~18310615
> *Whatup Sergio :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

took my grandson fishing again


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

TTT FAMILY FIRST Homie...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 23 2010, 09:22 PM~18389667
> *TTT  FAMILY FIRST Homie...
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 23 2010, 09:22 PM~18389667
> *TTT  FAMILY FIRST Homie...
> *


took my daughter and my grandson fishing last week


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

Shhhyyyt!!!! everytime i went fishing i didn't catch anything...lmao and actually i guess there was certain times that one could go fishing over here and i went passed 7pm the stupid park ranger took my fishing license. now i have to pay $200 to get it back.. :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

HEY SERGIO THINKIN OF SELLIN MY BIKE U INTRESTED HAHHA


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll ask the question before anyone else beats me to it.. you parting it out?? :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

ha i doubt he will


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

HA!! yea i know..lol :roflmao: worth a try..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 24 2010, 07:07 PM~18397346
> *Shhhyyyt!!!! everytime i went fishing i didn't catch anything...lmao and actually i guess there was certain times that one could go fishing over here and i went passed 7pm the stupid park ranger took my fishing license. now i have to pay $200 to get it back.. :angry:
> *


I been fishing since i was 10 years old , i LOVE to fish , and not to brag , i always catch LOTS of fish when i go out , even the ocean  why he take your fishing license :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Aug 24 2010, 10:18 PM~18399427
> *HEY SERGIO THINKIN OF SELLIN MY BIKE U INTRESTED HAHHA
> 
> 
> ...


right price , ill buy it from you


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 25 2010, 11:31 AM~18402920
> *I been fishing since i was 10 years old , i LOVE to fish , and not to brag , i always catch LOTS of fish when i go out , even the ocean   why he take your fishing license  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Damn, i guess im doing something wrong cuz i always catch sea weed, but never fish. :angry: :angry: he took my licence cuz it was passed fishing hours. so he gave me a ticket for $75 and to get the licence back is $200.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 25 2010, 02:59 PM~18404571
> *Damn, i guess im doing something wrong cuz i always catch sea weed, but never fish.  :angry:  :angry:  he took my licence cuz it was passed fishing hours. so he gave me a ticket for $75 and to get the licence back is $200.
> *


that SUCKS , i have got two tickets before , one for having a largemouth bass too small that one was $275 and one at the ocean for having a sea bass too small , that one was $285 , good thing i had my license , cause if not it would of been $1000


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 26 2010, 03:20 AM~18405775
> *that SUCKS , i have got two tickets before , one for having a largemouth bass too small that one was $275 and one at the ocean for having a sea bass too small , that one was $285 , good thing i had my license , cause if not it would of been $1000
> *


gangsta fishing :0 

That's ok my boss wears a toupe, he doesnt need a tackle hat when he fishes he just uses his rug :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2010, 07:01 AM~18410296
> *gangsta fishing  :0
> 
> That's ok my boss wears a toupe, he doesnt need a tackle hat when he fishes he just uses his rug :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

ay Serg. you still got your daughters bike??


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 28 2010, 09:24 PM~18430662
> *ay Serg. you still got your daughters bike??
> *


yep , trying to get in going for next year , i have a full set of parts , just need to get them engraved , i been helping one of my son's get ready for collage ,he starts next month , i had to buy him a car , and he still needs a few more things


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 29 2010, 10:09 AM~18432866
> *yep , trying to get in going for next year , i have a full set of parts , just need to get them engraved , i been helping one of my son's get ready for collage ,he starts next month , i had to buy him a car , and he still needs a few more things
> *


oh, ok... i thought the bike was Retired, i was like Noooooo!!! :0 :0 ay well that's kool, congrats on your son going to college. I'm going back as well for Law Enforcement..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 29 2010, 04:53 PM~18435028
> *oh, ok... i thought the bike was Retired, i was like Noooooo!!! :0  :0 ay well that's kool, congrats on your son going to college. I'm going back as well for Law Enforcement..
> *


my 20 year old son is in his 3rd year in collage ,he taking criminal justice , andmy 18 year son is going to be taking the same thing , one of my son's wants to be a CO in prison , and my other son wants to be a cop


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 30 2010, 05:41 PM~18444480
> *my 20 year old son is in his 3rd year in collage ,he taking criminal justice , andmy 18 year son is going to be taking the same thing , one of my son's wants to be a CO in prison , and my other son wants to be a cop
> *


yup that's wat imma be doing as well homie.. damn they got a real good head on their shoulders huh?? that's a career not a job, well that's the way i look at it. I took the test on being a CO already, i'm just waiting on the next test which is Physical and mean while i work there they pay for my school, and then i could apply for a City Cop... tell your both your sons i said best of luck.


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 30 2010, 06:00 PM~18444617
> *yup that's wat imma be doing as well homie.. damn they got a real good head on their shoulders huh?? that's a career not a job, well that's the way i look at it. I took the test on being a CO already, i'm just waiting on the next test which is Physical and mean while i work there they pay for my school, and then i could apply for a City Cop... tell your both your sons i said best of luck.
> *


*BEST of luck to you also*


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 6 2010, 03:49 PM~18499881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NO SPAM IN HERE !!!!* :nono: :nono: :nono: 







*j/k , GOOD luck on the show*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 7 2010, 01:49 AM~18499881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look at all those Bike categories and $200 cash prize for best in show? :thumbsup: Damn TNT DOES give back to the lowrider community :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2010, 02:46 PM~18535607
> *Look at all those Bike categories and $200 cash prize for best in show? :thumbsup:  Damn TNT DOES give back to the lowrider community  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

bikes and parts look good


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Sep 14 2010, 11:15 AM~18564831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 21 2010, 10:40 AM~18621692
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Aug 24 2010, 10:18 PM~18399427
> *HEY SERGIO THINKIN OF SELLIN MY BIKE U INTRESTED HAHHA
> 
> 
> ...



I MIGHT BE LOL !


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 21 2010, 03:39 PM~18624557
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*I'm ready for Vegas now , got my confirmation letter for my sunday to sunday stay at our resort in Vegas , now just waiting for my indoors confirmation letter from LRM* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 22 2010, 06:22 AM~18630118
> *I'm ready for Vegas now , got my confirmation letter for my sunday to sunday stay at our resort in Vegas , now just waiting for my indoors confirmation letter from LRM :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man ill meet you there lol j/k have fun get us that cant make it lots of pics please


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 22 2010, 06:24 AM~18630131
> *man ill meet you there lol j/k have fun get us  that cant make it lots of pics please
> *


*I will*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Todays mail * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 2 2010, 11:51 AM~18718893
> *Todays mail  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: COOL GOOD LUCK BRO TAKE PICS


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 2 2010, 05:55 PM~18720441
> *:0  :wow: COOL GOOD LUCK BRO TAKE PICS
> *


x2


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 2 2010, 05:55 PM~18720441
> *:0  :wow: COOL GOOD LUCK BRO TAKE PICS
> *


Thanx  and I will


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 2 2010, 08:14 PM~18721271
> *x2
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Rollerz Only Riverside , CA would like to Welcome our new member , Josh to the Rollerz Only Family*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 2 2010, 12:51 PM~18718893
> *Todays mail  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good luck sergio :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 3 2010, 12:30 AM~18722454
> *good luck sergio :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Mark


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 2 2010, 11:48 PM~18722344
> *Rollerz Only Riverside , CA would like to Welcome our new member , Josh to the Rollerz Only Family
> 
> *


congrats!! homie. AHHHH!!! more RollerZ!! :sprint: :sprint: lol. j/k homies. :h5:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 2 2010, 10:01 PM~18721945
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAT UP SR SERG?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 2 2010, 01:51 PM~18718893
> *Todays mail  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  good luck


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 3 2010, 06:05 PM~18726168
> *WAT UP SR SERG?
> *


Sup , Im packing my suitcase for Vegas , I leave tomorrow


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 3 2010, 07:52 PM~18727159
> *Sup , Im packing my suitcase for Vegas , I leave tomorrow
> *


MY BOY FROM RO DC CHAPTER LEAVING TOO...
HAVE FUN AND SHOOT LOTS OF PICS!
I KNOW U BE BRINGING HOME MORE TROPHIES


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Im out , heading out to Vegas today , To Everybody That Is Going To Las Vegas , May You ALL Have A Safe Trip And A Safe Trip Back Home*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Twisted Habit" 1st Place Semi - Lowrider Magazine Super Show Las Vegas 2010*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 13 2010, 06:51 AM~18797946
> *"Twisted Habit" 1st Place Semi - Lowrider Magazine Super Show Las Vegas 2010
> 
> 
> ...


*this win meant alot to me ,it was the first time that Twisted Habit placed 1st Place at Vegas , This One Is For Bird *    :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 13 2010, 06:51 AM~18797946
> *"Twisted Habit" 1st Place Semi - Lowrider Magazine Super Show Las Vegas 2010
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATZ!!!...ONE OF MY FAV BIKES!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 13 2010, 09:16 AM~18798927
> *CONGRATZ!!!...ONE OF MY FAV BIKES!!
> *


*Thanx*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 13 2010, 03:11 PM~18802289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS BRO


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 13 2010, 10:09 PM~18806361
> *CONGRATULATIONS BRO
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Family and friends at Hooters*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 13 2010, 04:11 PM~18802289
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRADS bROther !

SAY HI TO THE FAMILIA FOR ME !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 19 2010, 05:56 PM~18854575
> *CONGRADS bROther !
> 
> SAY HI TO THE FAMILIA FOR ME !
> *


Sup PAULEE , I sure well , hope you doing ok , hope you see you and your family soon


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

What's up bro. How do u do it? U workin on 2 bikes and the regal? I'm workin on a few bikes myself and a Towncar and can't seem to focus on one so my progress is zero :uh:  :happysad: any advice?  post pics of the Regal bro. I'm thinkin about gettin a 86 Regal of the bRO Childsplay69


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 20 2010, 05:52 AM~18858938
> *What's up bro. How do u do it? U workin on 2 bikes and the regal? I'm workin on a few bikes myself and a Towncar and can't seem to focus on one so my progress is zero :uh:    :happysad: any advice?  post pics of the Regal bro. I'm thinkin about gettin a 86 Regal of the bRO Childsplay69
> *


I have Birds bike and The Hulk , also I have Candy Girl (my daughters bike) i even have a pedal car (my grandsons) and my Regal , yes , its hard to focus on one to work on , i try to work on each one a little at a time as i go , I try to cover the "point system" on each project so that i have a chance on placing when i go to a show , it takes time and money , i just try to have patience as i go , here is some pic's of my Regal , still dont have a name for it    I like to name it ......... "Sex Shooter" or "Neck Breaker"


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 20 2010, 05:38 PM~18864703
> *I have Birds bike and The Hulk , also I have Candy Girl (my daughters bike) i even have a pedal car (my grandsons) and my Regal , yes , its hard to focus on one to work on , i try to work on each one a little at a time as i go , I try to cover the "point system" on each project so that i have a chance on placing when i go to a show , it takes time and money , i just try to have patience as i go , here is some pic's of my Regal , still dont have a name for it          I like to name it ......... "Sex Shooter" or "Neck Breaker"
> 
> 
> ...


I would name it "neck breaker" that sounds cool. Dam u have all those projects?? I've put my projects aside for right now as I'm payin for my wedding also. I now know y u only get married once, cuz weddings are expensive lol. Unless you're a baller then u can get married more than once lol.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 20 2010, 06:48 PM~18864816
> *I would name it "neck breaker" that sounds cool. Dam u have all those projects?? I've put my projects aside for right now as I'm payin for my wedding also. I now know y u only get married once, cuz weddings are expensive lol. Unless you're a baller then u can get married more than once lol.
> *


i had to slow down a little this year on my projects cause i had to help one of my son's get into college , two down one more to go , yes , take care of your wedding first projects come after family , if i didnt have to put my kids in college i be driving a very nice lowrider


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 20 2010, 05:59 PM~18864967
> *i had to slow down a little this year on my projects cause i had to help one of my son's get into college , two down one more to go , yes , take care of your wedding first projects come after family , if i didnt have to put my kids in college i be driving a very nice lowrider
> *


True that family first. Congrats on your son goin to college what college he go to? My son just turned 3 so I don't have to worry about that for a good 15 years or so lol.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 20 2010, 08:38 PM~18864703
> *I have Birds bike and The Hulk , also I have Candy Girl (my daughters bike) i even have a pedal car (my grandsons) and my Regal , yes , its hard to focus on one to work on , i try to work on each one a little at a time as i go , I try to cover the "point system" on each project so that i have a chance on placing when i go to a show , it takes time and money , i just try to have patience as i go , here is some pic's of my Regal , still dont have a name for it          I like to name it ......... "Sex Shooter" or "Neck Breaker"
> 
> 
> ...


still think you should call it BlueBIRD


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 20 2010, 08:16 PM~18865853
> *True that family first. Congrats on your son goin to college what college he go to? My son just turned 3 so I don't have to worry about that for a good 15 years or so lol.
> *


my 20 year old at UCR and my 18 year old Cal State San Bernardino


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 20 2010, 09:19 PM~18866579
> *still think you should call it BlueBIRD
> *


maybe


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 14 2010, 02:11 AM~18802289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bRO


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 21 2010, 04:48 AM~18868730
> *my 20 year old at UCR and my 18 year old Cal State San Bernardino
> *


O that's 2. Cool bro I'm happy for you. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 21 2010, 06:53 AM~18868965
> *Congrats bRO
> *


Thanx Tony


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 22 2010, 04:23 AM~18878135
> *O that's 2. Cool bro I'm happy for you.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 30 2010, 02:33 PM~18948146
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is dis at da wax museum she looks so fake! lol

wat up segr?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 30 2010, 02:45 PM~18948208
> *is dis at da wax museum she looks so fake! lol
> 
> wat up segr?
> *


yep ,at the wax museum , hope you like your biz cards


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollerz Only Halloween Party


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 31 2010, 02:58 PM~18953867
> *yep ,at the wax museum , hope you like your biz cards
> *


 :biggrin: o yeah cant wait to get em! thanks!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

what prez serg !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 1 2010, 03:20 PM~18960395
> *what prez serg !
> *


Sup Paulee :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Fanzy Blue* 

      :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

Sergio wana thanks u for the great job u did on my bizz cards they got here quick n I like the way they came out...thank you very much


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 4 2010, 11:20 PM~18991318
> *Sergio wana thanks u for the great job u did on my bizz cards they got here quick n I like the way they came out...thank you very much
> *


*Your very welcome!!!! glad you like how they came out , now you know where to get any type of printing done at a good price*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Like to wish my wife Jackie a Happy 23th Wedding Anniversary , hope that we have many more together , Love Sergio *


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 5 2010, 05:51 AM~18992485
> *Your very welcome!!!! glad you like how they came out , now you know where to get any type of printing done at a good price
> *


yeah i know where fast cheap and good quality..thanks


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 7 2010, 04:59 AM~19006200
> *Like to wish my wife Jackie a Happy 23th Wedding Anniversary , hope that we have many more together , Love Sergio
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to u n ur wife!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Twisted Habit 1st Place Mild - TRAFFIC Car Show - 11-7-10*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Twisted Habit and The Hulk at 3:28


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*I miss my son Bird A LOT !!!!!* :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 13 2010, 12:32 AM~19313187
> *I miss my son Bird A LOT !!!!!  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


I FEEL U I DONT KNW WHAT ITS LIKE TO LOOSE A SON BUT I LOST MA BRO 5 YEARS AGO TODAYS HIS BDAY HW WOULDA BEEN 23 TODAY


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*name for my Regal , **<span style=\'color:blue\'>"Twisted Blue"</span>* , *after Birds bike*    :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 12 2011, 06:43 PM~19573883
> *name for my Regal , <span style=\'color:blue\'>"Twisted Blue"</span> , after Birds bike       :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Nice name for your Regal


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

this monday , two years ago is when i got the Regal , their was soooooo many names I wanted to name it , its only right I name it afters Bird's bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 12 2011, 06:52 PM~19573939
> *this monday , two years ago is when i got the Regal , their was soooooo many names I wanted to name it , its only right I name it afters Bird's bike
> *


I'm just glad you ignored all the dumbass suggestions people threw out like Papa Smurf :uh: Wasn't there something like the Blue Whale thrown out too? :thumbsdown:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2011, 09:09 AM~19574076
> *I'm just glad you ignored all the dumbass suggestions people threw out like Papa Smurf  :uh:  Wasn't there something like the Blue Whale thrown out too? :thumbsdown:
> *


Papa Smurf , yes , that one was funny , Blue Whale no , :twak: :twak:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 1 2010, 04:25 PM~18960830
> *Sup Paulee :wave:
> *




STILL TRYING TO GET OVER THIS SICKNESS !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 12 2011, 09:16 AM~19574141
> *STILL TRYING TO GET OVER THIS SICKNESS !
> *


two months later :biggrin: 

QUOTE(LocoSoCal @ Nov 1 2010, 04:25 PM)


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I miss working on Bird's bike


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Beautiful bike homie.


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

Wazz up !!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 14 2011, 02:39 PM~19597543
> *Beautiful bike homie.
> *


Thanx


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 15 2011, 05:41 AM~19603524
> *Wazz up !!!!
> *


Sup :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*got me a tattoo today , portrait of Bid . Sal inking my arm up , ill post better pic's tomorrow*    :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice tattoo


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*better pic's* :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

whats good bro tat lookin good 
we miss ya bird


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 17 2011, 12:27 PM~19620399
> *better pic's :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 12 2011, 08:31 PM~19854712
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:     :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 4 2011, 05:19 PM~20013286
> *        :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:          :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Made a few changes? Nice. You coming out to PHX show again this year bro?


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 4 2011, 07:19 AM~20013286
> *        :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:          :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


You got it??/ nice!!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 4 2011, 07:19 AM~20013286
> *        :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:          :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Mar 4 2011, 10:57 AM~20014479
> *You got it??/ nice!!
> *


*not yet , going this morning to pick it up *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 4 2011, 07:33 AM~20013350
> *Made a few changes?  Nice.  You coming out to PHX show again this year bro?
> *


I dont have my truck no more    , back in Oct. some idiot ran a red light and smashed into my wife    , my wife got a little hurt from the accident    so i been shopping around for another truck ,found this one , its very clean , im planning on picking it up today ,if i do get it , ill post some pics of it .Phx this year ,not too sure yet ,maybe


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*I go the truck now ,ill post pic's later*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 5 2011, 06:29 PM~20020951
> *I dont have my truck no more       , back in Oct. some idiot ran a red light and smashed into my wife       , my wife got a little hurt from the accident        so i been shopping around for another truck ,found this one , its very clean , im planning on picking it up today ,if i do get it , ill post some pics of it .Phx this year ,not too sure yet ,maybe
> *


Damn I'm sorry to hear about the accident and your wife I hope she's ok. This truck looks better anyway very clean and nice :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 7 2011, 01:37 PM~20036023
> *I go the truck now ,ill post pic's later
> *


  nice


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 15 2008, 07:37 PM~10176651
> *Twisted Habit at 2008 Lowrider Magazine Show Phoenix - Placed 2nd in semi and Outstanding Murlas
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Mar 7 2011, 01:41 PM~20036047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

ill post more pic's later this week


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*like to Thank REC for the heads up on letting me know that Bird's bike was in this Magazine , pic's where taking from last year's Lowrider Magazine Show in Vegas , I'm sure Bird also Thanks REC*    :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 30 2011, 11:48 AM~20218801
> *like to Thank REC for the heads up on letting me know that Bird's bike was in this Magazine ,  pic's where taking from last year's Lowrider Magazine Show in Vegas , I'm sure Bird also Thanks REC       :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 13 2011, 11:18 AM~20080278
> *ill post more pic's later this week
> 
> 
> ...



truck looks sick homie


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 30 2011, 11:48 AM~20218801
> *like to Thank REC for the heads up on letting me know that Bird's bike was in this Magazine ,  pic's where taking from last year's Lowrider Magazine Show in Vegas , I'm sure Bird also Thanks REC       :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 30 2011, 12:48 PM~20218801
> *like to Thank REC for the heads up on letting me know that Bird's bike was in this Magazine ,  pic's where taking from last year's Lowrider Magazine Show in Vegas , I'm sure Bird also Thanks REC       :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...



With my trike too. :biggrin: Good looking out REC.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 13 2011, 09:18 AM~20080278
> *ill post more pic's later this week
> 
> 
> ...


damn even tho its a ford it looks sick as fuk...u should paint the head n tail lights black to match with the tint that be sick


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*my new daily * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 13 2011, 05:03 AM~20544127
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup bRO :wave:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whats new Sergio :wave:


----------

